# Photo of your Chanel in the passenger seat



## Tiffany April

I saw a similar thread on another forum and thought this would be fun, especially since I love Chanel and she's usually riding shotgun with me. So who do you have in your passenger seat today? I have my iridescent boy with me, on the way to meet a friend for lunch.


----------



## deltalady

My Reissue 227


----------



## bgirl525

Here's mine today


----------



## FunBagz

My co-pilot this evening. First time out!

Edited to say can't post photo! Darn errors! Will try again later.

It worked!


----------



## Tiffany April

FunBagz said:


> My co-pilot this evening. First time out!
> 
> Edited to say can't post photo! Darn errors! Will try again later.


Sometimes that happens to me too, and I have to restart my phone.


----------



## FunBagz

Tiffany April said:


> Sometimes that happens to me too, and I have to restart my phone.



Thanks for the tip! It worked!


----------



## Chanel923

FunBagz said:


> My co-pilot this evening. First time out!
> 
> Edited to say can't post photo! Darn errors! Will try again later.
> 
> It worked!
> View attachment 3512213


Love the color. Is this color close to irl?


----------



## FunBagz

Chanel923 said:


> Love the color. Is this color close to irl?



Thanks. The color is close to IRL...it can look lighter or brighter depending on tr lighting though.


----------



## XCCX

FunBagz said:


> My co-pilot this evening. First time out!
> 
> Edited to say can't post photo! Darn errors! Will try again later.
> 
> It worked!
> View attachment 3512213



So pretty!

Please don't take long before you post an outfit/modeling photo [emoji170]


----------



## XCCX

From the other day..


----------



## Tiffany April

FunBagz said:


> My co-pilot this evening. First time out!
> 
> Edited to say can't post photo! Darn errors! Will try again later.
> 
> It worked!
> View attachment 3512213


Wow!! Beautiful! Love that color!


----------



## diva lee

My jumbo yesterday!


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Tiffany April said:


> I saw a similar thread on another forum and thought this would be fun, especially since I love Chanel and she's usually riding shotgun with me. So who do you have in your passenger seat today? I have my iridescent boy with me, on the way to meet a friend for lunch.


Gorgeous bag!! Is this the medium size?


----------



## harpwing

xactreality said:


> From the other day..
> 
> View attachment 3512332


Nice passanger you have got there!


----------



## harpwing

diva lee said:


> View attachment 3512967
> 
> 
> My jumbo yesterday!


Well behaved and beautiful!


----------



## harpwing

bgirl525 said:


> Here's mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511998


Lovely classic!


----------



## harpwing

Tiffany April said:


> I saw a similar thread on another forum and thought this would be fun, especially since I love Chanel and she's usually riding shotgun with me. So who do you have in your passenger seat today? I have my iridescent boy with me, on the way to meet a friend for lunch.


He is gorgeous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

M





FunBagz said:


> My co-pilot this evening. First time out!
> 
> Edited to say can't post photo! Darn errors! Will try again later.
> 
> It worked!
> View attachment 3512213


My goodness, what a beauty![emoji170]


----------



## chlamy

On our way to the mall [emoji173]️ He's so pretty [emoji4]


----------



## Auvina15

chlamy said:


> On our way to the mall [emoji173]️ He's so pretty [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513537


What a stunner!!!


----------



## Tiffany April

Lvoebagzcc said:


> Gorgeous bag!! Is this the medium size?


Thank you! Yes its the new medium.


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Going shopping with my mini!


----------



## Calliandraroad

9A grey caviar m/l


----------



## Chanel923

Lvoebagzcc said:


> Going shopping with my mini!


Wow, you have got a perfect red mini there. I still waiting for you that combo to come around. Lucky you.


----------



## Chanel923

Calliandraroad said:


> View attachment 3515032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9A grey caviar m/l


With this pic, I think I need a grey in my collection.


----------



## UCDChick08

FunBagz said:


> My co-pilot this evening. First time out!
> 
> Edited to say can't post photo! Darn errors! Will try again later.
> 
> It worked!
> View attachment 3512213



Omg this looks like Tiffany blue!!! So pretty!!!!!! [emoji7] Btw, I'm still waiting for mine to come this week lol... Damn ground shipping [emoji34]


----------



## Calliandraroad

Chanel923 said:


> With this pic, I think I need a grey in my collection.


Thank you for the nice comment. I love this bag - the color is so versatile/good neutral and the caviar is rigid/sturdy.


----------



## Miss CC

chlamy said:


> On our way to the mall [emoji173]️ He's so pretty [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513537



Yay bag twins!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

Calliandraroad said:


> View attachment 3515032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9A grey caviar m/l



Such a pretty gray!!


----------



## Calliandraroad

Miss CC said:


> Such a pretty gray!!


Thank you, Miss CC!!


----------



## jchen815

Calliandraroad said:


> View attachment 3515032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9A grey caviar m/l



Wow. Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## Calliandraroad

jchen815 said:


> Wow. Stunning! [emoji7]


Thank you, jchen815 - I appreciate your comments!!


----------



## ditjulle

FunBagz said:


> My co-pilot this evening. First time out!
> 
> Edited to say can't post photo! Darn errors! Will try again later.
> 
> It worked!
> View attachment 3512213


Omg ! nice colour


----------



## babycinnamon

Calliandraroad said:


> View attachment 3515032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9A grey caviar m/l



Omg I LOVE this grey!!! Chanel needs to come out with a grey caviar just like this one!


----------



## Calliandraroad

babycinnamon said:


> Omg I LOVE this grey!!! Chanel needs to come out with a grey caviar just like this one!


Thank you!! I love everything about this bag.


----------



## Vienna

This is such a fun thread! Beautiful pictures everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## Tiffany April

Vienna said:


> This is such a fun thread! Beautiful pictures everyone!


Totally agree!! Thank you everyone for all the beautiful photos and sweet comments! Let's keep the photos coming in! Here is my Deauville riding shotgun with me today..


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Calliandraroad said:


> View attachment 3515032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9A grey caviar m/l


Beautiful! I would love to add a grey flap to my collection!!


----------



## carollinus

My favorite bag Coco handle size small. Can't stop staring at her...


----------



## themeanreds




----------



## nvie

On my way to work....


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

carollinus said:


> My favorite bag Coco handle size small. Can't stop staring at her...
> View attachment 3517045


Love this bag! Does it carry a lot? I like that it looks like the flap, but not as structured.


----------



## UCDChick08

Out and about with my Boy WOC [emoji170]


----------



## Chanel923

UCDChick08 said:


> Out and about with my Boy WOC [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3520394


Wow, what a beautiful blue!


----------



## carollinus

Lvoebagzcc said:


> Love this bag! Does it carry a lot? I like that it looks like the flap, but not as structured.



Yes, small size coco handle can carry almost same as jumbo and it is lighter than jumbo.


----------



## lindamirella

And no filter!

Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chanel923

lindamirella said:


> View attachment 3520817
> 
> 
> And no filter!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


Wow, just gorgeous!  This caviar is so much better than 17C black caviar.  I don't like the way 17c glisten ( too much glistening) IMO


----------



## UCDChick08

Chanel923 said:


> Wow, what a beautiful blue!



Thank you! [emoji170]


----------



## UpTime

My Woc is out & about today.


----------



## Auvina15

UCDChick08 said:


> Out and about with my Boy WOC [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3520394


What a stunning blue!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

lindamirella said:


> View attachment 3520817
> 
> 
> And no filter!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


Omg it's so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

UpTime said:


> My Woc is out & about today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521024


Very classic and so beautiful!!!


----------



## UpTime

Auvina15 said:


> Very classic and so beautiful!!![emoji813]


Thank you. It is very easy to pair with just about any outfits that I love


----------



## lindamirella

Auvina15 said:


> Omg it's so gorgeous!!!!


Thank you!![emoji8]

Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lindamirella

Chanel923 said:


> Wow, just gorgeous!  This caviar is so much better than 17C black caviar.  I don't like the way 17c glisten ( too much glistening) IMO


Oh I haven't seen this season caviar IRL so I don't know 

Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

carollinus said:


> Yes, small size coco handle can carry almost same as jumbo and it is lighter than jumbo.


Awesome! That's very spacious! I will definitely consider this bag in the future.


----------



## UCDChick08

Auvina15 said:


> What a stunning blue!!!!



Thank you!! [emoji170]


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Thought this was cute so snapped a pic.  My workhorse jumbo sitting shotgun with one of my girls doc martens [emoji12]


----------



## Tiffany April

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Thought this was cute so snapped a pic.  My workhorse jumbo sitting shotgun with one of my girls doc martens [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522335


Your Jumbo is beautiful, but your daughter's Dr. Martens is just sooo adorable!


----------



## Tiffany April

UCDChick08 said:


> Out and about with my Boy WOC [emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3520394


Wow that blue is beautiful! Perfect pop of color on a tiny bag!


----------



## UCDChick08

Tiffany April said:


> Wow that blue is beautiful! Perfect pop of color on a tiny bag!



Thank you!!! [emoji2]


----------



## Miss CC

Retail therapy [emoji4]


----------



## Chanel 0407

1st car ride


----------



## chlamy

SHW somehow looks light gold in this pic. Must be the lighting hehe. But the LGHW one would be lovely, wouldnt it?! (Has there been a classic flap with LGHW?)


----------



## Chanel923

Miss CC said:


> Retail therapy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523159


Retail therapy is the best kind of therapy imo


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Retail therapy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523159


what's better than this?!!! Adore your chanel & congrats on what's in your 2 shopping bags!


----------



## Kendie26

Had my new tweed baby ( "Van") out for her debut outting yesterday along with my Mulberry Bayswater as I had a lot to carry for work .. thought they were cute together [emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> what's better than this?!!! Adore your chanel & congrats on what's in your 2 shopping bags!



Clothes in the Nordstrom bag and my new black mini in the Bloomingdale's bag . I actually had to exchange my blk mini I purchased a few weeks ago because there was a slight scratch. Luckily my bloomies had one more for me to exchange lol.


----------



## Miss CC

X


Kendie26 said:


> Had my new tweed baby ( "Van") out for her debut outting yesterday along with my Mulberry Bayswater as I had a lot to carry for work .. thought they were cute together [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524471


 Just simply gorgeous!!  Love the combo


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> Had my new tweed baby ( "Van") out for her debut outting yesterday along with my Mulberry Bayswater as I had a lot to carry for work .. thought they were cute together [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524471



They are! And that's what I love the most about this bag.. it has all the beautiful neutral colors.. all combined in 1 stunning piece.. enjoy


----------



## UpTime

This is Olive boy first time out and we re going to spend 1 week together 400 miles from home


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Clothes in the Nordstrom bag and my new black mini in the Bloomingdale's bag . I actually had to exchange my blk mini I purchased a few weeks ago because there was a slight scratch. Luckily my bloomies had one more for me to exchange lol.


Phew, so glad they had another beautiful mini there for you when you madae exchange (instead of having to wait)& I'm sure your new clothes are as gorgeous as all your pics !


----------



## Kendie26

UpTime said:


> This is Olive boy first time out and we re going to spend 1 week together 400 miles from home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524684


Such a unique, pretty, chameleon color!!! Have a wonderful week/400 miles together....she's a stunner


----------



## Kendie26

rachelcsy said:


> the mulberry and lil warmy cozy chanel... you're one lucky lady !





Miss CC said:


> X
> 
> Just simply gorgeous!!  Love the combo





xactreality said:


> They are! And that's what I love the most about this bag.. it has all the beautiful neutral colors.. all combined in 1 stunning piece.. enjoy


Thanks to all 3 of you dears! I feel weird carrying 2 bags some days but they serve different purposes for me plus it's more fun for me looking at 2 instead of 1 bag (haha)


----------



## Forex

My boy in the car with me . Happy Friday everyone


----------



## UCDChick08

First outing with my turquoise mini [emoji177]


----------



## Chanel923

Wow  she is beautiful.  Excellent choice over the black caviar, Ms UCDChick.  Black mini is come around but this blue is so yummy


----------



## UCDChick08

Chanel923 said:


> Wow  she is beautiful.  Excellent choice over the black caviar, Ms UCDChick.  Black mini is come around but this blue is so yummy



Awww thank you!! I'm so glad that I chose this over the black mini. Definitely NO regrets!!! She makes me smile every day [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

Chanel923 said:


> Retail therapy is the best kind of therapy imo


Exactly!!!


----------



## Forex

UCDChick08 said:


> First outing with my turquoise mini [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3524909




This color in mini is tdf [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> My boy in the car with me . Happy Friday everyone



[emoji173]️He looks awesome & I love the lock on your Boy. Can you share which year/season this red is from Forex? This red looks fabulous. I'm having no luck finding a red mini & I want true red or maybe a blue- red ( just not a warm orange-red) & may consider pre-loved market .. many thanks in advance [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

UCDChick08 said:


> First outing with my turquoise mini [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3524909



Such a unique, pretty & happy color! [emoji7][emoji173]️️


----------



## wpbteacher8

Getting some sun


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji173]️He looks awesome & I love the lock on your Boy. Can you share which year/season this red is from Forex? This red looks fabulous. I'm having no luck finding a red mini & I want true red or maybe a blue- red ( just not a warm orange-red) & may consider pre-loved market .. many thanks in advance [emoji4]



You're always so sweet Kendie [emoji9]. I bought it last October but i dont know the season (I'm pretty bad at keeping up with Chanel season lol) i have a picture of the tag, i will log on my computer and pm you 
I'm not into a orange-red neither, hope you can find your perfect red soon [emoji4]


----------



## UCDChick08

Forex said:


> This color in mini is tdf [emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> Such a unique, pretty & happy color! [emoji7][emoji173]️️



Thank you!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> You're always so sweet Kendie [emoji9]. I bought it last October but i dont know the season (I'm pretty bad at keeping up with Chanel season lol) i have a picture of the tag, i will log on my computer and pm you
> I'm not into a orange-red neither, hope you can find your perfect red soon [emoji4]


oh, no worries & please don't worry about sending tag....just thought if you knew off top of your head....I'm bad at figuring out & keeping track of chanel seasons too!! Thanks again & your red boy truly rocks!!


----------



## More bags

Kendie26 said:


> Had my new tweed baby ( "Van") out for her debut outting yesterday along with my Mulberry Bayswater as I had a lot to carry for work .. thought they were cute together [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524471


Stunning couple!


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> oh, no worries & please don't worry about sending tag....just thought if you knew off top of your head....I'm bad at figuring out & keeping track of chanel seasons too!! Thanks again & your red boy truly rocks!!



Lol oh ok. I hope you find your perfect red bag soon. Until then i will enjoy all the pictures of the tweed. That bag is seriously my favorite [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> Lol oh ok. I hope you find your perfect red bag soon. Until then i will enjoy all the pictures of the tweed. That bag is seriously my favorite [emoji7]


thanks so much Forex...she's my current favorite as well!


----------



## CocoLover27

Going shopping with my jumbo caviar
and new cuff bracelet.


----------



## Acctt

wpbteacher8 said:


> Getting some sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525665



Wow beautiful! What color and Hw is it?


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> With this pic, I think I need a grey in my collection.


+1


----------



## baghagg

Metallic Prune 226 and matching protein smoothie trolling the hood


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

baghagg said:


> View attachment 3532781
> 
> 
> Metallic Prune 226 and matching protein smoothie trolling the hood


Beautiful! Love the color and the matching drink haha!


----------



## ttjanice

Old Medium boy jacket in aged calfskin.


----------



## ttjanice

Small coco handle in Navy with lizard handle plus leather lining! I will update a picture with lizard handle showing soon.

coco handle is so easy to use and not much care needed at all on the caviar leather. Size small is perfect for my lifestyle. I'm thinking to get more colors in next season.


----------



## Tiffany April

Taking out my small/medium flap. She has been hibernating in my closet for over a year...


----------



## jax818

My work bag today. [emoji7]


----------



## Real Authentication

Ha[emoji23] that's so creative!


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Tiffany April said:


> Taking out my small/medium flap. She has been hibernating in my closet for over a year...


Love the caviar on your flap! It looks so shiny and puffy!


----------



## Tiffany April

Lvoebagzcc said:


> Love the caviar on your flap! It looks so shiny and puffy!


Thank you! Of all my caviar bags, this is the one with the most beautiful caviar! And yes it is super shiny and puffy!


----------



## chicnfab

Duo flap aka my "winter/edgy bag"


----------



## diva lee

Out and about with my boy...


----------



## Tiffany April

My favorite backpack at the moment! ❤️


----------



## LV.

My carpool buddy for today.


----------



## chlamy

LV. said:


> View attachment 3546691
> 
> My carpool buddy for today.



Omg he is GORGEOUS! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Is that calf or lambskin?


----------



## LV.

chlamy said:


> Omg he is GORGEOUS! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Is that calf or lambskin?



Thank you so much. It's calfskin[emoji847]


----------



## chlamy

LV. said:


> Thank you so much. It's calfskin[emoji847]



The leather looks pretty shiny in the picture for a moment i thought it could be lambskin. How do you like the calfskin so far? Pretty low maintenance right?


----------



## LV.

chlamy said:


> The leather looks pretty shiny in the picture for a moment i thought it could be lambskin. How do you like the calfskin so far? Pretty low maintenance right?


I love the calfskin so much, I was extremely hesitant to buy calfskin but I went through the rain before getting in the car and you could see that there's a few raindrops on the right of the bag and I just took a tissue and patted it and there was no water mark. I was so relieved haha.


----------



## deltalady

My GST


----------



## nvie

Black Beauty on her way to work with me this morning.


----------



## Gjminton

This beauty running errands with me today.


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Gjminton said:


> View attachment 3552124
> 
> This beauty running errands with me today.


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Gjminton

Lvoebagzcc said:


> It's gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Miss CC

Gjminton said:


> View attachment 3552124
> 
> This beauty running errands with me today.



Stunning!


----------



## Acctt

Chanel Classic Flap


----------



## Angel1219

View attachment 3556459


----------



## bh4me

With my reissue...


----------



## Kendie26

Medium grey caviar classic flap (2016) ...chameleon like color as you may see blue tones with this grey


----------



## Gjminton

17C square mini with LGHW


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

I can finally take out this beauty after a few days of rain! Does anybody take this bag out on rainy days? I wonder if a few drop of rain on it would be ok..because many Rainy days ahead and I would love to be able to take her out.


----------



## Kendie26

Lvoebagzcc said:


> I can finally take out this beauty after a few days of rain! Does anybody take this bag out on rainy days? I wonder if a few drop of rain on it would be ok..because many Rainy days ahead and I would love to be able to take her out.


I have not taken any chanel bags out in rain, but curious to hear others responses!! Beautiful bag & pic!!


----------



## Vanana

Lvoebagzcc said:


> I can finally take out this beauty after a few days of rain! Does anybody take this bag out on rainy days? I wonder if a few drop of rain on it would be ok..because many Rainy days ahead and I would love to be able to take her out.


I do it with caviar if it's just a drizzle or light snowflakes. I dont' walk around in the weather for hours or nothing like that but like a short walk with minor exposure (like from the shopping mall back to my parking spot for a few minutes) does not bother me and does not prevent me from using my caviar, goatskin, calfskin, or my reissue distressed calfskin bags).  Pouring/persistent rain or snow, or if I know i'll have to walk around a long time with the bag exposed -> won't do it.


----------



## baghagg

Lvoebagzcc said:


> I can finally take out this beauty after a few days of rain! Does anybody take this bag out on rainy days? I wonder if a few drop of rain on it would be ok..because many Rainy days ahead and I would love to be able to take her out.


I recently got caught in the rain with my blue caviar Maxi, first time ever!   No harm no foul (whew!)


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Vanana said:


> I do it with caviar if it's just a drizzle or light snowflakes. I dont' walk around in the weather for hours or nothing like that but like a short walk with minor exposure (like from the shopping mall back to my parking spot for a few minutes) does not bother me and does not prevent me from using my caviar, goatskin, calfskin, or my reissue distressed calfskin bags).  Pouring/persistent rain or snow, or if I know i'll have to walk around a long time with the bag exposed -> won't do it.





baghagg said:


> I recently got caught in the rain with my blue caviar Maxi, first time ever!   No harm no foul (whew!)


Thank you so much Ladies! For giving me the confidence to take her out in a light rain or a downpour(under an umbrella for the downpour, of course...)


----------



## Acctt




----------



## Miva

Acctt said:


> View attachment 3564006


----------



## cheryl9878

I totally take out my caviar in light weather!


----------



## cheryl9878

diva lee said:


> Out and about with my boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544131


Beautiful Boy - thinking of getting one.  What size is it?


----------



## Acctt

Oh sorry i posted the pic i the wrong thread! I dont know how to delete it [emoji85]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Lvoebagzcc said:


> I can finally take out this beauty after a few days of rain! Does anybody take this bag out on rainy days? I wonder if a few drop of rain on it would be ok..because many Rainy days ahead and I would love to be able to take her out.



I often walk in the rain with my Chanel during the travel time especially at Europe without umbrella ( i forget to bring it ) I wear my calfskin boy or caviar ML classic flap, mini, for travel all the time in light rain and nothing issue on the leather of those bags. I just swipe by soft cloth after they got rain drops and wet. I often choose my caviar GST or caviar Jumbo flap when started raining before leave the house, though I usually don't choose my lambskin flaps when It's already raining before leave the house. Chanel Caviar and Calfskin, goatskin leather is really tough and great duality. I hope you enjoy your bag dairy. Big congratulation on your beautiful Chanel


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Thank you my dear tpf friends for sharing your rain experiences! I took her out for the first time today in the rain. No harm done! Woohoo!  Love caviar!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Lvoebagzcc said:


> Thank you my dear tpf friends for sharing your rain experiences! I took her out for the first time today in the rain. No harm done! Woohoo!  Love caviar!


Yay!!That's great! I love hearing you enjoy using your beautiful Chanel dairy like that


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Omgosh. So many beautiful bags! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sasha1254




----------



## Kendie26

Sasha1254 said:


> View attachment 3569203


stunning!!! What color is this? On my screen it looks like a very soft grey? Beautiful


----------



## Sasha1254

Kendie26 said:


> stunning!!! What color is this? On my screen it looks like a very soft grey? Beautiful


It is the Beige color, might be the lighting I was in my garage when I took the photo.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

My Lovely! [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

PurseCrazyGal said:


> View attachment 3569789
> 
> My Lovely! [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️


So, So, SOOOO lovely!! This may sound ridiculous, but she seriously LOOKS HAPPY sitting there!!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Kendie26 said:


> So, So, SOOOO lovely!! This may sound ridiculous, but she seriously LOOKS HAPPY sitting there!!



Hehehe yes she does! She likes her new owner & home! [emoji5][emoji12] 
Thanks doll [emoji8]


----------



## Givenchy18

My pre-loved tweed Urban Spirit and my new Dior So Reals! Perfect accessories combo for me[emoji41]


----------



## Luxlynx

Lvoebagzcc said:


> I can finally take out this beauty after a few days of rain! Does anybody take this bag out on rainy days? I wonder if a few drop of rain on it would be ok..because many Rainy days ahead and I would love to be able to take her out.


I have my chanels in rain and snow because i want to use my bags and not let them sit in the closet, i have to take them out because i live in a country with 8 months of rain and snow.. Today my chanel wallet took a fall in the muddy snow and i just wipe it off. Love caviar.


----------



## Luxlynx

ttjanice said:


> Old Medium boy jacket in aged calfskin.


Love that bag!
The most stunning boy bag i have seen.


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Luxlynx said:


> I have my chanels in rain and snow because i want to use my bags and not let them sit in the closet, i have to take them out because i live in a country with 8 months of rain and snow.. Today my chanel wallet took a fall in the muddy snow and i just wipe it off. Love caviar.


Wow! 8 months of rain/snow!! Where I live, we are in a drought. Rarely rain and definetly no snow, so everyone freaks out when it rain, so that's why I worry a little lol..but I took her out in the rain this week and no problem! Yes love caviar!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My beloved lambskin M/L classic flap gold HW came with me for a ride the other day....Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3573704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beloved lambskin M/L classic flap gold HW came with me for a ride the other day....Thanks for letting me share


Oooooo I'm in love....just LOOK at "her!" WOW! I've been contemplating that exact bag in jumbo size (but so far, so good...I'm being "disciplined" in not buying Most gorgeous bag, picture & owner!


----------



## Luxlynx

Lvoebagzcc said:


> Wow! 8 months of rain/snow!! Where I live, we are in a drought. Rarely rain and definetly no snow, so everyone freaks out when it rain, so that's why I worry a little lol..but I took her out in the rain this week and no problem! Yes love caviar!


Even in the short "summer" we have it is always raining. I have a lambsksin and was told that never take it out in the rain because it is going to stain.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Oooooo I'm in love....just LOOK at "her!" WOW! I've been contemplating that exact bag in jumbo size (but so far, so good...I'm being "disciplined" in not buying Most gorgeous bag, picture & owner!


Thank you so much for such a sweet compliment Dear sweetest friend, You're always soooo sweet and warm, makes me feel like this and I believe your precious character make people and this world happier and peaceful as well 
Oh I LOVE LOVE your gorgeous chevron lambskin ML, sooooo special!! You have such a great taste and collection


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3573704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beloved lambskin M/L classic flap gold HW came with me for a ride the other day....Thanks for letting me share



So beautiful and today I get to be your twin!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> So beautiful and today I get to be your twin!!


WOW!!! What a great news my beautiful friend!!!!! I'm really really soooo happy to hear this!! BIG congratulation!!!
Sorry I'm too excited right now for you!! To me, Chanel ML lamb gold HW is the most classic and a forever Chanel, as it was my first Chanel over years ago  and I even repurchased exact same one as second one in 2014, I adore this beauty that much. I cannot imagine not having this in my life now I am sooooo happy to be your twine!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW!!! What a great news my beautiful friend!!!!! I'm really really soooo happy to hear this!! BIG congratulation!!!
> Sorry I'm too excited right now for you!! To me, Chanel ML lamb gold HW is the most classic and a forever Chanel, as it was my first Chanel over years ago  and I even repurchased exact same one as second one in 2014, I adore this beauty that much. I cannot imagine not having this in my life now I am sooooo happy to be your twine!!



You are so sweet shopgirl4cc!!   Thank you so much for your kind words. I am very excited to have her and feel very lucky and grateful to be twins with you.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> You are so sweet shopgirl4cc!!   Thank you so much for your kind words. I am very excited to have her and feel very lucky and grateful to be twins with you.



I'm sooo excited I can't miss your post!! even though I live in east coast and It's our annual Friday wine night with my DH right now  but I'll be back again soon for your post before sleep


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much for such a sweet compliment Dear sweetest friend, You're always soooo sweet and warm, makes me feel like this and I believe your precious character make people and this world happier and peaceful as well
> Oh I LOVE LOVE your gorgeous chevron lambskin ML, sooooo special!! You have such a great taste and collection


Ha omg you are just way way WAY too generous w/ words my dear!! Thank you & back at YOU! Love all your emoji's but gosh, I don't think I have that one w/ the kiss on the cheek (?) hmmm?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Ha omg you are just way way WAY too generous w/ words my dear!! Thank you & back at YOU! Love all your emoji's but gosh, I don't think I have that one w/ the kiss on the cheek (?) hmmm?


I remember there were easy way to click all the extra emoji before the purse forum upgraded and changed the website once. Like you know, there were no "likes" selection on each members posts before. Then I couldn't find it afterwards. But I asked a kind lady, member "Tulip" a couple of weeks ago when saw her fun emoji on her posts  then she taught me kindly You have the extra emoji on the tiny "help" at the bottom of this purse forum page , then just click the "help" and copy and paste of the letters :kiss:  So sorry for my English poor ability is terrible to describe but hope you can find it and enjoy them


----------



## mytnguyen26

My Boy out for the first time [emoji18]


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> I remember there were easy way to click all the extra emoji before the purse forum upgraded and changed the website once. Like you know, there were no "likes" selection on each members posts before. Then I couldn't find it afterwards. But I asked a kind lady, member "Tulip" a couple of weeks ago when saw her fun emoji on her posts  then she taught me kindly You have the extra emoji on the tiny "help" at the bottom of this purse forum page , then just click the "help" and copy and paste of the letters :kiss:  So sorry for my English poor ability is terrible to describe but hope you can find it and enjoy them


Aw you are the best....thank you so much for explaining! I just found the section with new emoji's but Grrrr it didn't work for me...I'll keep trying! THanks again Love!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Aw you are the best....thank you so much for explaining! I just found the section with new emoji's but Grrrr it didn't work for me...I'll keep trying! THanks again Love!


Oh no I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work! It didn't work for me too at first a few try and then worked afterwards.. I don't remember where is the exact thread or page of the post  with tulip right now but I'll send you PM later when found it and copy it once back home. You're the best in best


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry to hear it didn't work! It didn't work for me too at first a few try and then worked afterwards.. I don't remember where is the exact thread or page of the post  with tulip right now but I'll send you PM later when found it and copy it once back home. You're the best in best


 just trying it again now (there should be an emoji first before any words) YOU ARE A TOTAL SWEETHEART...please don't drive yourself crazy over it! I will try & research it. Many thanks dear friend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> just trying it again now (there should be an emoji first before any words) YOU ARE A TOTAL SWEETHEART...please don't drive yourself crazy over it! I will try & research it. Many thanks dear friend!


Yes! I see it!  you made it!! Oh I am so happy and you're quick and such a smarty lady I'm so sorry i passed out to the bed right after back home and couldn't describe better in my bad english capacity! yesterday! Now I am sooo thrilled i will be able to see more fun post by you with a lots of fun emoji from now Yay!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes! I see it!  you made it!! Oh I am so happy and you're quick and such a smarty lady I'm so sorry i passed out to the bed right after back home and couldn't describe better in my bad english capacity! yesterday! Now I am sooo thrilled i will be able to see more fun post by you with a lots of fun emoji from now Yay!!


Dear girlie....your english is just right/fabulous & I sincerely thank you again!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Dear girlie....your english is just right/fabulous & I sincerely thank you again!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss tweed girl " Van" is out & about shopping for beauty products!


----------



## diva lee

My passenger today...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Miss tweed girl " Van" is out & about shopping for beauty products!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575519



WOW GORGEOUS passenger! What's inside of "ultra beauty"? curious Your beautiful "Van" is ultra beauty as well!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW GORGEOUS passenger! What's inside of "ultra beauty"? curious Your beautiful "Van" is ultra beauty as well!!


haha thank you shopgirl! Just some new skincare products, an eyecolor palette from Smashbox & lip color crayon from Juice Beauty.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> haha thank you shopgirl! Just some new skincare products, an eyecolor palette from Smashbox & lip color crayon from Juice Beauty.


My sweet friend thank you so much for your time to reply wow that sounds so fun and beautiful stuff in it!!


----------



## aprilzelaya

My passenger!


----------



## Martini0317

What a fun thread! Here is my Boy for the day. We're headed to NM to search for a bigger blue companion for him [emoji38]


----------



## mytnguyen26

Oh my...your caviar boy is to die for!! 

I'll need to add one to my collection. I need him in my collection !!


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Martini0317 said:


> What a fun thread! Here is my Boy for the day. We're headed to NM to search for a bigger blue companion for him [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3585362


Beautiful Boy!!Black caviar with gold hardware!! I love this combination!!


----------



## ttjanice

Happy lucky charm is going to work with me


----------



## moniiique

Her first ride to work this morning! ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Mini/224 reissue snuggling with my scarf [emoji4]


----------



## x_ninja

My coco handle's first trip to work!


----------



## ttjanice

x_ninja said:


> My coco handle's first trip to work!
> 
> View attachment 3590605


OMG coco handle in black lizard handle, gorgeous, love it. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## x_ninja

ttjanice said:


> OMG coco handle in black lizard handle, gorgeous, love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks!!


----------



## Melbee

aprilzelaya said:


> My passenger!


Your passenger looks fabulous!  I absolutely love!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ttjanice said:


> Happy lucky charm is going to work with me


What a fun and chic reissue! She is very special


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Mini/224 reissue snuggling with my scarf [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587573



My dear friend Kendie I LOVE, So cute shot!! she look so comfy in it


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> My dear friend Kendie I LOVE, So cute shot!! she look so comfy in it


Aw, thanks so much dear sweet friend!! Look forward to seeing more of your amazing pics/posts now that you are back!! xoxo


----------



## Luxlynx

On the road to the big city.  All safe in the soft cage.


.


----------



## cabbagekid

This is such a lovely thread, definitely felt compelled to participate so here's mine. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## SugarHazard

My


----------



## Forex

Luxlynx said:


> On the road to the big city.  All safe in the soft cage.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592361



I laughed so hard to see your bag in such a beautiful cage. This is cool idea. I so need it for my lamb skin jumbo


----------



## Forex

SugarHazard said:


> My



Best white bag ever. I wish i could have one, the idea of color transfer scared me, since i wore black most of the time


----------



## Forex

cabbagekid said:


> This is such a lovely thread, definitely felt compelled to participate so here's mine. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3592662



Beautiful boy. Very puffy [emoji8]


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> Mini/224 reissue snuggling with my scarf [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587573



Beautiful as always Kendie. I wasn't on here for a while and i missed all the gorgeous pictures from you all


----------



## Auvina15

cabbagekid said:


> This is such a lovely thread, definitely felt compelled to participate so here's mine. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3592662


This just took my breath away!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

SugarHazard said:


> My


What a stunning white!!!


----------



## Luxlynx

Forex said:


> I laughed so hard to see your bag in such a beautiful cage. This is cool idea. I so need it for my lamb skin jumbo


It is great to keep your bag safe when you hit the breaks.  I often drive in the city with a lot of people that just walk out in the streets and don´t want my bag to drop on the floor, so i bought a doggie bed.


----------



## SugarHazard

Forex said:


> Best white bag ever. I wish i could have one, the idea of color transfer scared me, since i wore black most of the time



Thank you so much! 

I purchased this bag from the Chanel Boutique in 2006 for $1695! 
The PST I purchased from same Boutique a month before this one was $1095.

Classic Single Flap Caviar Jumbo with SHW. Love the leather lining. 

The leather is still pristine after 11 years. The quilted diamonds are so puffy and firm, it's like it was made yesterday!!

The bottom is also still hard (no sagging at all). No corner wear, no color transfer!

To be fair, I baby my bags but you've gotta admit that this is the kind of quality that lasts generations. 

Don't be afraid of white bags. Just try to avoid wearing them with jeans and you'll be fine. At least that's what I do. 



Auvina15 said:


> What a stunning white!!!



Thank you! 


PS. I think I finally learned to multi-quote--slow learner!  Apologies to anybody I may have annoyed by my newbieness and posting too many replies in a row.


----------



## SugarHazard

Luxlynx said:


> It is great to keep your bag safe when you hit the breaks.  I often drive in the city with a lot of people that just walk out in the streets and don´t want my bag to drop on the floor, so i bought a doggie bed.



This is awesome and resourceful!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, thanks so much dear sweet friend!! Look forward to seeing more of your amazing pics/posts now that you are back!! xoxo


You so dearest sweet friend Kendie I truly adore your fun posts and beautiful pics always!  
Thank you, you're so sweet to say that   Oh I've caught with too may school events and volunteerings this past weeks  made me busy and exhausted and didn't have much fun chances to take photos of my beloved Chanel...oh well hopefully this weekend and next week


----------



## Kendie26

Luxlynx said:


> It is great to keep your bag safe when you hit the breaks.  I often drive in the city with a lot of people that just walk out in the streets and don´t want my bag to drop on the floor, so i bought a doggie bed.


OMG I totally forgot to respond when I saw your pic of your gorgeous chanel in its "cage" cruising around w/ you....what a GENIUS idea & it was such a sweet pic! I loved it!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> You so dearest sweet friend Kendie I truly adore your fun posts and beautiful pics always!
> Thank you, you're so sweet to say that   Oh I've caught with too may school events and volunteerings this past weeks  made me busy and exhausted and didn't have much fun chances to take photos of my beloved Chanel...oh well hopefully this weekend and next week


 I'm with you girl!! I can't keep up with things lately myself with work madness so you are not alone dear friend!


----------



## cabbagekid

Forex said:


> Beautiful boy. Very puffy [emoji8]





Auvina15 said:


> This just took my breath away!!!!



Thank you, ladies! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Bagbagholic

My reissue in the passenger seat. Her very first ride with me!


----------



## littleswan

My love.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Luxlynx said:


> On the road to the big city.  All safe in the soft cage.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592361


This is such an adorable shot  too cute!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

cabbagekid said:


> This is such a lovely thread, definitely felt compelled to participate so here's mine. Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3592662


Gorgeous sheen on the Chevron!!  Thanks for sharing your beautiful boy!! I'm so happy to see your gorgeous chevron!! I truly adore chevron on boy so much - we're bag twin on size difference ( mine is old medium )   and It is definitely my next boy would be also Chevron ( in nice red, hopefully come soon ) Enjoy your beautiful boy!!


----------



## Tiffany April

Luxlynx said:


> On the road to the big city.  All safe in the soft cage.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592361


Awww she looks so warm, cozy and safe.


----------



## Forex

SugarHazard said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> I purchased this bag from the Chanel Boutique in 2006 for $1695!
> The PST I purchased from same Boutique a month before this one was $1095.
> 
> Classic Single Flap Caviar Jumbo with SHW. Love the leather lining.
> 
> The leather is still pristine after 11 years. The quilted diamonds are so puffy and firm, it's like it was made yesterday!!
> 
> The bottom is also still hard (no sagging at all). No corner wear, no color transfer!
> 
> To be fair, I baby my bags but you've gotta admit that this is the kind of quality that lasts generations.
> 
> Don't be afraid of white bags. Just try to avoid wearing them with jeans and you'll be fine. At least that's what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> PS. I think I finally learned to multi-quote--slow learner!  Apologies to anybody I may have annoyed by my newbieness and posting too many replies in a row.




The price in 2006 is so low compared to now Well i was a poor college studeng then so that amount of money was huge to me anyway lol. Anyway, thanks for the advice. I'm actually buying a beige classic flap and hopefully i can keep it. Did you use or spray anything to prevent color transfer?


----------



## SugarHazard

Forex said:


> The price in 2006 is so low compared to now Well i was a poor college studeng then so that amount of money was huge to me anyway lol. Anyway, thanks for the advice. I'm actually buying a beige classic flap and hopefully i can keep it. Did you use or spray anything to prevent color transfer?




No, I am a purist when it comes to leather bags. I like my bags naked. 
No sprays, no protectants, no lotions. I don't like smells, chemicals, and the changes in texture in the leather that could happen when a spray or lotion is used. I just use unscented and non-alcoholic baby wipes whenever there are any accidents. 

I got denim color transfer when I used my Hermes Birkin and baby wipes took it all off. That was the last time I used a nice bag with jeans.  
I've spilled lemonade all over the outside and inside of my Hermes Paris Bombay bag and only cleaned it with baby wipes. Same when I also splashed Starbucks coffee (with all that sugar syrup, cream, and ice cubes!) all over my Hermes Kelly. The baby wipes cleaned it up and the bags look as good as new!  I can be very accident prone. Hehe. 

And congrats on your new beige Chanel Classic Flap! I love the way Chanel does beige. Very beautiful!


----------



## Melbee

littleswan said:


> My love.


Stunning!  This is exactly what is on my wishlist for this year.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> Mini/224 reissue snuggling with my scarf [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587573


i love the 224, it makes me sorry i sold mine! this is a gorgeous one.


----------



## KBT39

My Lady Coco as I've affectionately dubbed her! Chains to the front today! [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

KBT39 said:


> My Lady Coco as I've affectionately dubbed her! Chains to the front today! [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3595964


Gorgeous! I'll never tire of looking at your red beauty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i love the 224, it makes me sorry i sold mine! this is a gorgeous one.


aw, I adore the 224's as well...thanks so much ccbaggirl....perhaps another 1 will make its way to you sometime soon (??)


----------



## KBT39

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous! I'll never tire of looking at your red beauty!!!


Awwww thank you Kendie26!! I don't think I ever will either!!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Chanel chevron lambskin jumbo 
Heading home with my first H purchase


----------



## Forex

SugarHazard said:


> No, I am a purist when it comes to leather bags. I like my bags naked.
> No sprays, no protectants, no lotions. I don't like smells, chemicals, and the changes in texture in the leather that could happen when a spray or lotion is used. I just use unscented and non-alcoholic baby wipes whenever there are any accidents.
> 
> I got denim color transfer when I used my Hermes Birkin and baby wipes took it all off. That was the last time I used a nice bag with jeans.
> I've spilled lemonade all over the outside and inside of my Hermes Paris Bombay bag and only cleaned it with baby wipes. Same when I also splashed Starbucks coffee (with all that sugar syrup, cream, and ice cubes!) all over my Hermes Kelly. The baby wipes cleaned it up and the bags look as good as new!  I can be very accident prone. Hehe.
> 
> And congrats on your new beige Chanel Classic Flap! I love the way Chanel does beige. Very beautiful!



Wow baby wipe is magical . I always have baby wipes with me so i will remember to use it.


----------



## Melbee

KBT39 said:


> My Lady Coco as I've affectionately dubbed her! Chains to the front today! [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3595964


Beautiful passenger!


----------



## Tiffany April

Givenchy18 said:


> View attachment 3571913
> 
> 
> My pre-loved tweed Urban Spirit and my new Dior So Reals! Perfect accessories combo for me[emoji41]


Love your tweed backpack! This exact combo is on my radar. I have the large urban spirit in chevron and also the small urban in denim. I'm just crazy for backpacks right now because I have a young toddler and need to be hands free.


----------



## Martini0317

Took my blue boy out today. He's made me a lambskin convert!


----------



## Kendie26

Martini0317 said:


> Took my blue boy out today. He's made me a lambskin convert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604544


I can SO EASILY SEE WHY....your Boy is phenomenal...the color is amazing & I just want to pet & hug him as I'm a lambskin lover too! GREAT PIC!


----------



## 2manychins

She was in the passenger seat until my hubby tossed her onto the dog bed in the backseat.


----------



## Melbee

Martini0317 said:


> Took my blue boy out today. He's made me a lambskin convert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604544


Wow!  Such a stunning bag!


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

2manychins said:


> She was in the passenger seat until my hubby tossed her onto the dog bed in the backseat.


----------



## cajhingle

bag spill too


----------



## Martini0317

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3605694
> 
> 
> bag spill too



Nice bag and SLGs! Is this 226 or 227 size?


----------



## Bagaholic1007

227 Reissue going to work with mommy [emoji173]


----------



## K21

moniiique said:


> Her first ride to work this morning! ❤️


How do you like this bag? I saw this in boutique the other day and I wasn't sure!


----------



## cajhingle

Martini0317 said:


> Nice bag and SLGs! Is this 226 or 227 size?


thanks...this is 225


----------



## moniiique

K21 said:


> How do you like this bag? I saw this in boutique the other day and I wasn't sure!


When I originally went window shopping it wasn't a bag that I saw myself owning. After having the SA take out almost every tote he had in-store... It just grew on me! I love the option of either shoulder straps or handles. Not sure if you took a close look at the bag but it has a removable pouch that snaps into two snaps in the middle and love that it can either completely open up the space or create a more organized bag. Its not too heavy and you do not have to baby it at all. I highly recommend taking one for a "test drive".


----------



## Kendie26

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3605694
> 
> 
> bag spill too


1 of (if not, THE) greatest bags ever created!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bagaholic1007 said:


> View attachment 3605809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 227 Reissue going to work with mommy [emoji173]


Ahhhhh, I deseperately want to see this exact bag in 227 size in person!!! It's 1 of my 2 bags next up on my wish list. I have this in the mini 224 but want a jumbo size. May I ask for any feedback you have on it (pertaining to size & weight, what you put inside)....I do have a 226 & it's my favorite size but I just don't know how much larger your 227 is since I've never seen it in real life. Many thanks in advance....your bag is YUMMY!!!


----------



## Bagaholic1007

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhhh, I deseperately want to see this exact bag in 227 size in person!!! It's 1 of my 2 bags next up on my wish list. I have this in the mini 224 but want a jumbo size. May I ask for any feedback you have on it (pertaining to size & weight, what you put inside)....I do have a 226 & it's my favorite size but I just don't know how much larger your 227 is since I've never seen it in real life. Many thanks in advance....your bag is YUMMY!!!



Hi kendie! This bag is such a great work bag. I'm a lawyer and tend to carry quite a bit from Monday to Friday. It fits so much that I hardly have to downsize. It's really similar in size to a jumbo, not the maxi, and is so so light. It can easily fit a full size wallet, an iPad mini, and a slim toiletry kit, plus much more. I hardly use my GST since I got the 227 last year. A great workhorse I'd recommend 100%. I use my square mini on weekends, though, since the 227 is a bit too big for weekends. Oh, and the aged calfskin is a carefree dream... [emoji5]


----------



## kath00

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## Kendie26

Bagaholic1007 said:


> Hi kendie! This bag is such a great work bag. I'm a lawyer and tend to carry quite a bit from Monday to Friday. It fits so much that I hardly have to downsize. It's really similar in size to a jumbo, not the maxi, and is so so light. It can easily fit a full size wallet, an iPad mini, and a slim toiletry kit, plus much more. I hardly use my GST since I got the 227 last year. A great workhorse I'd recommend 100%. I use my square mini on weekends, though, since the 227 is a bit too big for weekends. Oh, and the aged calfskin is a carefree dream... [emoji5]


Oh thanks so much for your feedback & I'm so glad it works so well for you Bagaholic!! It's just magnificently stunning & I'm strongly leaning towards another reissue 226 or 227 vs jumbo (but then if you ask me next week, I'll have changed my darn mind again...haha!) I'm like you using smaller/mini bags on weekends but need larger during week. Kindest thanks again!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Dark silver caviar jumbo with ruthenium hwd


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Valentine's Day outing shot  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Tiffany April

shopgirl4cc said:


> Valentine's Day outing shot  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3607969


What a gorgeous combo! I love the red on both the mini and Goyard!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tiffany April said:


> What a gorgeous combo! I love the red on both the mini and Goyard!!


Thank you dear Tiffany!  You have good eyes, yes I love this Goyard tote ( new version with zipper ) so useful in dairy 
I love your great idea- thanks so much for opening this fun thread!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze today....  Thanks for letting me share ~


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Valentine's Day outing shot  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3607969



I love both red bags my buddy shopgirl4cc  Sorry off topic but your red Goyard tote with zipper is actually in my next wish list now


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel7Chanel said:


> I love both red bags my buddy shopgirl4cc  Sorry off topic but your red Goyard tote with zipper is actually in my next wish list now


Hi my friend!! Missed you!  Yes it's really useful with zipper, hopeyou get it soon


----------



## Auvina15

shopgirl4cc said:


> Valentine's Day outing shot  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3607969


These reds are show stoppers!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Auvina15 said:


> These reds are show stopper!!!


Thank you so much sweet Auvuna15   this reds always cheer me up


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze today....  Thanks for letting me share ~
> 
> View attachment 3608873


Stunning red!!! Absolutely ❤️ It! May I ask from which season?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Stunning red!!! Absolutely ❤️ It! May I ask from which season?


Thank you!   It's 14C and from 2014 cruise collection and was sold at the end of 2013 to 2014, authenticity number starts # 18xxxx.. HTH


----------



## Nanciii

kath00 said:


> Happy Valentines Day!
> 
> View attachment 3606412



This is super cute~!


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze today....  Thanks for letting me share ~
> 
> View attachment 3608873


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Tiffany April

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you dear Tiffany!  You have good eyes, yes I love this Goyard tote ( new version with zipper ) so useful in dairy
> I love your great idea- thanks so much for opening this fun thread!


I have a black St. Louis tote and I love it. Now you're tempting me to get this beautiful red one with zipper!!   Thanks for posting! I really enjoy watching all these beautiful passengers!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tiffany April said:


> I have a black St. Louis tote and I love it. Now you're tempting me to get this beautiful red one with zipper!!   Thanks for posting! I really enjoy watching all these beautiful passengers!!


THANK YOU!!! Sweet Tiffany
Ohh I'm so happy we're Goyard twin on St.Louis Black open tote Mine is PM size and I've been using it dairy...abusing it  I love Goyard tote more than my LV totes because Goyard is such light weight and so soft to carry around, and also we don't see same one too often like LV NF around the cities. ( It's totally off topic from Chanel forum, sorry! ) Yes, I highly recommend and encourage you to get the Zipper one that is very secure and also more structured "bag"   Now I'm also tempted to get each colors of zipper ones in my next trip to Paris.....haha


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> So beautiful!!!


Thank you so much love2learn !!


----------



## Bridgidu

Time to go shopping lol


----------



## LovingLV81

My new passenger [emoji6][emoji736][emoji108][emoji8]


----------



## Tiffany April

shopgirl4cc said:


> THANK YOU!!! Sweet Tiffany
> Ohh I'm so happy we're Goyard twin on St.Louis Black open tote Mine is PM size and I've been using it dairy...abusing it  I love Goyard tote more than my LV totes because Goyard is such light weight and so soft to carry around, and also we don't see same one too often like LV NF around the cities. ( It's totally off topic from Chanel forum, sorry! ) Yes, I highly recommend and encourage you to get the Zipper one that is very secure and also more structured "bag"   Now I'm also tempted to get each colors of zipper ones in my next trip to Paris.....haha


I totally feel the same way about LV and Goyard!! Great minds think alike!!  Lol!
Guess what? We're Chanel twins too! I have the 14c red rectangular mini!!


----------



## Bridgidu

Enjoying the warm weather in east coast[emoji4]


----------



## MsModernShopper

Heading to work with this lovely lady


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Tiffany April said:


> I totally feel the same way about LV and Goyard!! Great minds think alike!!  Lol!
> Guess what? We're Chanel twins too! I have the 14c red rectangular mini!!


 Oh Yay!! bag twinies


----------



## shopgirl4cc

MsModernShopper said:


> Heading to work with this lovely lady
> View attachment 3612198


Gorgeous lambskin Jumbo Lux Lambskin flap is the best in Chanel


----------



## MsModernShopper

shopgirl4cc said:


> Gorgeous lambskin Jumbo Lux Lambskin flap is the best in Chanel


Thanks @shopgirl4cc  When I think Chanel, I think luxurious lambskin


----------



## Forex

MsModernShopper said:


> Heading to work with this lovely lady
> View attachment 3612198




Never tired of looking at this beauty. So puffy, so gorgeous


----------



## MsModernShopper

Forex said:


> Never tired of looking at this beauty. So puffy, so gorgeous


Thanks @Forex  She truly makes my heart sing!


----------



## deb68nc

My medium boy....I ❤him


----------



## Melbee

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3613303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medium boy....I ❤him


I love him too!  Fabulous boy!


----------



## SugarHazard

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3613303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medium boy....I ❤him



Loving the very cool hardware. Awesome bag!


----------



## mugenprincess

shopgirl4cc said:


> This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze today....  Thanks for letting me share ~
> 
> View attachment 3608873


So gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Handbagjunki€

Tiffany April said:


> I saw a similar thread on another forum and thought this would be fun, especially since I love Chanel and she's usually riding shotgun with me. So who do you have in your passenger seat today? I have my iridescent boy with me, on the way to meet a friend for lunch.


Stunning !!! I just love iridescent hardware, so this looks incredible ! Xx


----------



## Vanana

First day out with my CocoHandle in small size.


----------



## Vanana

.


----------



## Kaoli

[emoji173]


----------



## deb68nc

Kaoli said:


> [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613747


Hi Kaoli, how's your boy holding up? I remember when you got it back in the fall of last year. I just have mine 3 weeks now and it seems durable. I sold my caviar boy for this one. I love him I'll never part with it!!


----------



## Kaoli

deb68nc said:


> Hi Kaoli, how's your boy holding up? I remember when you got it back in the fall of last year. I just have mine 3 weeks now and it seems durable. I sold my caviar boy for this one. I love him I'll never part with it!!



Yes I got it last fall and I been using my boy a lot and still looks like new! And I don't baby it too much, so I can really say that this boy is very durable! Enjoy your bag


----------



## S44MHY

Woc in the wind! Family day out to Bicester village but in the back seat!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

mugenprincess said:


> So gorgeous, congrats!


Thank you! sweet princess


----------



## Bags_4_life

My new ultimate holy grail - I'm so happy to finally have her. Dare I say I'm now bag content??


----------



## Tiffany April

Vanana said:


> First day out with my CocoHandle in small size.
> View attachment 3613620


Beautiful passenger! I love the color!!


----------



## Tiffany April

Handbagjunki€ said:


> Stunning !!! I just love iridescent hardware, so this looks incredible ! Xx


Thank you! I love iridescent hardware too.  It looks so unique and beautiful!


----------



## Tiffany April

Bags_4_life said:


> View attachment 3614217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new ultimate holy grail - I'm so happy to finally have her. Dare I say I'm now bag content??


Congrats on your new holy grail!


----------



## Vanana

Tiffany April said:


> Beautiful passenger! I love the color!!


Thank you


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> First day out with my CocoHandle in small size.
> View attachment 3613620


Gorgeous BLUE!!!! Really love it!!!


----------



## Auvina15

S44MHY said:


> View attachment 3614186
> 
> Woc in the wind! Family day out to Bicester village but in the back seat!


Just STUNNING!!!! Omg....


----------



## S44MHY

Auvina15 said:


> Just STUNNING!!!! Omg....



Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel life everyday...  super carefree chevron boy came with me for a ride today. 
( please excuse my grocery shopping bag behind him ) Thanks for letting me share


----------



## cabbagekid

shopgirl4cc said:


> Chanel life everyday...  super carefree chevron boy came with me for a ride today.
> ( please excuse my grocery shopping bag behind him ) Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3614781



So slay, guuurrllllll! [emoji7]


----------



## MsModernShopper

Casual days call for caviar


----------



## MsModernShopper

An oldie but goodie. Beige GST


----------



## themeanreds

My Chanel WOC sitting on my lap and me in the passenger seat


----------



## Vienna

shopgirl4cc said:


> This cheerful mini came with me for a sunny ride and fresh breeze today....  Thanks for letting me share ~
> 
> View attachment 3608873



Love this mini! What season was it from?


----------



## doreen999




----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> Chanel life everyday...  super carefree chevron boy came with me for a ride today.
> ( please excuse my grocery shopping bag behind him ) Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3614781



Even so nice like the veggie shopping bag. Oh oops there is also the main actor for this pic 
Nice boy is sitting beside you


----------



## Alexa67

MsModernShopper said:


> An oldie but goodie. Beige GST
> View attachment 3616138



She never will loose her beauty



MsModernShopper said:


> Casual days call for caviar
> View attachment 3615690



Yes, thats so true. And a all day beauty


----------



## Alexa67

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3613303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My medium boy....I ❤him


Great boy, and I like the leather on the closure


----------



## jazzcrazy

My boy sitting on my lap yesterday.. on our way to get some sunshine! Yesterday was just gorgeous to stay indoors [emoji170]


----------



## Ashleym

Out with my small vintage madamoiselle


----------



## FancyPants77

Kaoli said:


> [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613747



Love the look and quality of this bag so much more than the new So black boy bag that could eventually chip away its black parts. Stunning bag


----------



## shopgirl4cc

MsModernShopper said:


> Casual days call for caviar
> View attachment 3615690





MsModernShopper said:


> An oldie but goodie. Beige GST
> View attachment 3616138


You have beautiful caviar leather Chanel!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Even so nice like the veggie shopping bag. Oh oops there is also the main actor for this pic
> Nice boy is sitting beside you


I love your fun comment always You are always so sweetest Alexa


----------



## shopgirl4cc

cabbagekid said:


> So slay, guuurrllllll! [emoji7]


Thank you so much cabbagekid Sorry I've missed your sweet comment until just now! You're so sweet


----------



## shopgirl4cc

themeanreds said:


> My Chanel WOC sitting on my lap and me in the passenger seat
> View attachment 3616643


Beautiful shade of Red on LAMBSKIN!! LUX!!


----------



## MsModernShopper

shopgirl4cc said:


> You have beautiful caviar leather Chanel!!


Thanks @shopgirl4cc


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vienna said:


> Love this mini! What season was it from?


Hi dear Vienna!  Thank you! Yes this red caviar mini is from 14C - 2014 Cruise collection and auth # starts 18xxxx.....


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Ashleym said:


> View attachment 3617270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my small vintage madamoiselle


Such a cute bag! Can it be worn crossbody?


----------



## Ashleym

Lvoebagzcc said:


> Such a cute bag! Can it be worn crossbody?


yes it can be worn cross body im 5'3.  Size of the bag is like the mini rectangle  but its double flap


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Ashleym said:


> yes it can be worn cross body im 5'3.  Size of the bag is like the mini rectangle  but its double flap


Thanks! I'm also 5'3. That's perfect! I love crossbody bags!


----------



## Geogirl

Ashleym said:


> View attachment 3617270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out with my small vintage madamoiselle


I love this!


----------



## tessa06

First time taking her out on a rainy day.[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

tessa06 said:


> View attachment 3618952
> 
> 
> First time taking her out on a rainy day.[emoji7]


she is FABULOUS... SO GORGEOUS!!


----------



## squidgee

tessa06 said:


> View attachment 3618952
> 
> 
> First time taking her out on a rainy day.[emoji7]



The combo of camellia and caviar is TDF!


----------



## MrsGlamorous

Bridgidu said:


> Enjoying the warm weather in east coast[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610736
> View attachment 3610737



Hi what's the name of this purse? TIA


----------



## Bridgidu

MrsGlamorous said:


> Hi what's the name of this purse? TIA



It's called Frame in the Chain. I got it last year and I think it comes in two different sizes. I got the smaller size


----------



## Tiffany April

tessa06 said:


> View attachment 3618952
> 
> 
> First time taking her out on a rainy day.[emoji7]


She is so gorgeous!!! I love the puffiness of the camellias.


----------



## Tiffany April

My passenger today. I'm obsess with iridescent!


----------



## NANI1972

Got this beauty a few months ago from Saks!


Navy Reissue 227


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Tiffany April said:


> My passenger today. I'm obsess with iridescent!


Love the iridescent too! She's beautiful!


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

NANI1972 said:


> Got this beauty a few months ago from Saks!
> 
> 
> Navy Reissue 227
> View attachment 3620393


Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Forex

NANI1972 said:


> Got this beauty a few months ago from Saks!
> 
> 
> Navy Reissue 227
> View attachment 3620393



This combo of reissue is the best. So beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Forex

Tiffany April said:


> My passenger today. I'm obsess with iridescent!



I'm obsessed too


----------



## Kendie26

Tiffany April said:


> My passenger today. I'm obsess with iridescent!


LLLLLOOOOOVVVVVEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

NANI1972 said:


> Got this beauty a few months ago from Saks!
> 
> 
> Navy Reissue 227
> View attachment 3620393


So totally dreamy, drop dead stunner ....


----------



## Bother Free

So black jumbo


----------



## Phiomega

My one and only, the classic black caviar WOC... happy to see how it sparkle under the sunlight... decided to play with some special effects...


----------



## Alexa67

Bother Free said:


> So black jumbo
> View attachment 3622087



Such a wonderful Jumbo, enjoy her


----------



## Bother Free

Alexa67 said:


> Such a wonderful Jumbo, enjoy her


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Alexa67

NANI1972 said:


> Got this beauty a few months ago from Saks!
> Navy Reissue 227
> View attachment 3620393



Uff, increadible. She is a true beauty


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> So black jumbo
> 
> View attachment 3622087


Such an amazing bag for a wonderful owner...she's a lucky bag!!!


----------



## madaughter

I enjoy everyone's pictures. Thank u for letting me share mine.


----------



## Alexa67

madaughter said:


> View attachment 3623106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy everyone's pictures. Thank u for letting me share mine.


This blue is amazing I'm fallen in love. I hope a dark blue will pass soon my way. Thanks for sharing this beauty


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Reissue week. My 225 came for a ride this week - Thanks for letting me share


----------



## kmoore925

Dreaming of spring and summer with this girl at my side


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissue week. My 225 came for a ride this week - Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3623384



Fabulous Reissue, my friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous Reissue, my friend!!


Thank you my beautiful friend DM!!!


----------



## Vanana

Bother Free said:


> So black jumbo
> 
> View attachment 3622087


This is truly a "bother free" (fuss free) bag!


----------



## Bother Free

Vanana said:


> This is truly a "bother free" (fuss free) bag!


Hahaha 
You crack me up Vanana! 
So far Black Beauty is pretty bother free


----------



## Vanana

Passenger yesterday... 16S caviar blue chevron M/L


----------



## MsModernShopper

Bags_4_life said:


> View attachment 3614217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new ultimate holy grail - I'm so happy to finally have her. Dare I say I'm now bag content??


Congrats!!! Bag contentment is fleeting. I've said 'this is my last chanel' too many times. It's just too fun! Enjoy!!!


----------



## shells

My new so black tumbled calfskin Jumbo went for her first ride today


----------



## jax818

Medium coco handle


----------



## Tiffany April

My Reissue 224...I love how understated this bag is!


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> Passenger yesterday... 16S caviar blue chevron M/L
> View attachment 3626414



Oui Oui Vanana, I think you know how much I love this bag


----------



## Alexa67

Tiffany April said:


> My Reissue 224...I love how understated this bag is!


You are right, understated but soooo nice


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Tiffany April said:


> My passenger today. I'm obsess with iridescent!





Tiffany April said:


> My passenger today. I'm obsess with iridescent!


So am I!!


----------



## clarabellaZ

Oops this Not the picture I wanted to post!!! It's not a passenger seat pic! I posted the correct one below. It's still gorgeous right?


----------



## clarabellaZ

This is the pic I meant to post!


----------



## mugenprincess

clarabellaZ said:


> View attachment 3630691
> 
> 
> This is the pic I meant to post!



Love! And where did you get that bag charm?? I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gjminton

clarabellaZ said:


> View attachment 3630691
> 
> 
> This is the pic I meant to post!



Love the bag and the charm! Would you mind sharing the SKU and price for the charm?


----------



## clarabellaZ

mugenprincess said:


> Love! And where did you get that bag charm?? I'm in love [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks, isn't just a great fit for the bag? It's just a little something I picked up off of EBay for approximately $9.00. I have a white one and pink too. I use the pink one or white one for a burgundy Chanel boy bag that I have.


----------



## Tiffany April

clarabellaZ said:


> Thanks, isn't just a great fit for the bag? It's just a little something I picked up off of EBay for approximately $9.00. I have a white one and pink too. I use the pink one or white one for a burgundy Chanel boy bag that I have.


I love your bag and the charm!! The charm is beautiful! I just went on eBay and bought a few too! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UCDChick08

Chevron all the way! [emoji177]


----------



## Alexa67

clarabellaZ said:


> View attachment 3630691
> 
> This is the pic I meant to post!


Very interesting crafted boy, really nice and your Camilla is funny


----------



## mugenprincess

clarabellaZ said:


> Thanks, isn't just a great fit for the bag? It's just a little something I picked up off of EBay for approximately $9.00. I have a white one and pink too. I use the pink one or white one for a burgundy Chanel boy bag that I have.



Yeah it's so cute!! Who is the seller ? I would like to buy it too [emoji7]

Nevermind! I found it!


----------



## mugenprincess

UCDChick08 said:


> Chevron all the way! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3631597



Love it all!!


----------



## Rhl2987

clarabellaZ said:


> Oops this Not the picture I wanted to post!!! It's not a passenger seat pic! I posted the correct one below. It's still gorgeous right?


So lovely!!


----------



## UCDChick08

mugenprincess said:


> Love it all!!



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

UCDChick08 said:


> Chevron all the way! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3631597


All 3 colors are my favorite !!! The beige flap is on my wish list! It's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## UCDChick08

Lvoebagzcc said:


> All 3 colors are my favorite !!! The beige flap is on my wish list! It's absolutely gorgeous!!



Thank you! [emoji2]


----------



## kulasa87

With my coco handle yesterday.
	

		
			
		

		
	

​


----------



## lms910

clarabellaZ said:


> Thanks, isn't just a great fit for the bag? It's just a little something I picked up off of EBay for approximately $9.00. I have a white one and pink too. I use the pink one or white one for a burgundy Chanel boy bag that I have.



Loved this too! Just ordered a black and white.


----------



## Vanana

UCDChick08 said:


> Chevron all the way! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3631597


Woot Woot


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Mini with Tom Ford sunnies 
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## mintyvintage

Tiffany April said:


> My passenger today. I'm obsess with iridescent!



Wow is this a seasonal mini? The strap looks different from the usual mini, more like the boy bag!


----------



## Bridgidu

Going out with my boy[emoji304][emoji304][emoji304]


----------



## Tiffany April

mintyvintage said:


> Wow is this a seasonal mini? The strap looks different from the usual mini, more like the boy bag!


It's a little bigger than a mini from Cruise '16.


----------



## candiesgirl408

When the boy tells you there's no such thing as purse ban [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

Bridgidu said:


> Going out with my boy[emoji304][emoji304][emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637971


Major drool-fest, swoon-fest, etc! Such an unbelievably stunning Boy!


----------



## kulasa87

Quick coffee run


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Medium Coco with Tom Ford sunnies


----------



## silliex

After my Chanel "face planted" into the floor of my car during two separate instances, I decided to buy a bag hook! I love it! I don't have to worry about her anymore, she'll be riding passenger like this from now on! Got it on Amazon here, it comes in twos!


----------



## Bagventures

Brought my chevron 2.55 out today. Got this dark beige beauty January 2017.  So in love with the femininity of this piece!!!


----------



## FunBagz

Black lamb jumbo accompanying me today.


----------



## kulasa87

FunBagz said:


> Black lamb jumbo accompanying me today.
> View attachment 3643360


So pretty!!!!


----------



## chloe-babe




----------



## Kendie26

Current session So Black WOC [emoji4][emoji177]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Just had to caress her in bottom pic [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Black lamb jumbo accompanying me today.
> View attachment 3643360


THIS is such a beautiful bag & picture of her FunBagz.....look at those glorious yummy puffy quilts


----------



## Kendie26

Bagventures said:


> Brought my chevron 2.55 out today. Got this dark beige beauty January 2017.  So in love with the femininity of this piece!!!


Ahhhh, she is such a favorite of mine (we are bag twins!) She is so exquisitely feminine & beautiful.


----------



## Tiffany April

Bagventures said:


> Brought my chevron 2.55 out today. Got this dark beige beauty January 2017.  So in love with the femininity of this piece!!!


She's gorgeous!! I've been loving the 2.55 lately and would love to add another one to my collection. This color combo would be perfect!!


----------



## chloe-babe

The sun is "trying" to shine in the UK today so I have bought out little Miss Blush GST


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Haven't used this Jumbo lady for ages... I use my Chanel everyday and just reach my smaller M/L or mini the most...Jumbo is little bit heavy and large on me but I still love her and she deserve for some fun....she came for a ride for fresh air today  
Thanks for letting me share here ~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

silliex said:


> After my Chanel "face planted" into the floor of my car during two separate instances, I decided to buy a bag hook! I love it! I don't have to worry about her anymore, she'll be riding passenger like this from now on! Got it on Amazon here, it comes in twos!
> 
> View attachment 3640752


This is so cute!!! Your flap look a true passenger!!  What a great idea, sillies Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## love2learn

Bagventures said:


> Brought my chevron 2.55 out today. Got this dark beige beauty January 2017.  So in love with the femininity of this piece!!!


Love seeing this reissue in this color!!  So beautiful and indeed very feminine!


----------



## love2learn

FunBagz said:


> Black lamb jumbo accompanying me today.
> View attachment 3643360


It's like I can feel how soft and smooth this beauty is by the sheen in the picture!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Current session So Black WOC [emoji4][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643716
> View attachment 3643718
> 
> Just had to caress her in bottom pic [emoji23]


I really love seeing this beauty!!  Only problem is every time I see it here, I wish I would have bought it the day the dear SA put it in my hand and said "we just got this in, but if it were me I'd get the Reissue first and then a Boy or a WOC."  Hmmmmmm......But, I love seeing it in your pictures and admiring from afar


----------



## love2learn

chloe-babe said:


> The sun is "trying" to shine in the UK today so I have bought out little Miss Blush GST


So pretty and such a soft feminine pink!  Love it.


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Haven't used this Jumbo lady for ages... I use my Chanel everyday and just reach my smaller M/L or mini the most...Jumbo is little bit heavy and large on me but I still love her and she deserve for some fun....she came for a ride for fresh air today
> Thanks for letting me share here ~
> View attachment 3645166


Gorgeous and looks very pretty enjoying the ride!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous and looks very pretty enjoying the ride!


Thank you so much dear love2learn  I hope you have a wonderful weekend


----------



## love2learn

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you so much dear love2learn  I hope you have a wonderful weekend


Thank you so much!!  If the wind would die down it would be a very pleasant 80 tomorrow.  It's been soooooo windy the past few days that you can't enjoy the spring temperatures.  But, it could be windy and blowing snow instead of blowing the blooms/pollen off the trees.  I guess i'll take it windy blowing the blooms/pollen off  I hope you have a wonderful Spring weekend also!!


----------



## madaughter

chloe-babe said:


> The sun is "trying" to shine in the UK today so I have bought out little Miss Blush GST



That is so lovely.


----------



## amb100k

Bagventures said:


> Brought my chevron 2.55 out today. Got this dark beige beauty January 2017.  So in love with the femininity of this piece!!!


did you buy this in store or pre-loved? thanks!


----------



## Bagventures

amb100k said:


> did you buy this in store or pre-loved? thanks!



I bought it in store


----------



## brandchaser1992

Kaoli said:


> Yes I got it last fall and I been using my boy a lot and still looks like new! And I don't baby it too much, so I can really say that this boy is very durable! Enjoy your bag



Is caviar leather? What is code no? Thanks


----------



## Kendie26

chloe-babe said:


> The sun is "trying" to shine in the UK today so I have bought out little Miss Blush GST


OMG so incredibly beautiful!! If i ever saw this one I'd have bought it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> I really love seeing this beauty!!  Only problem is every time I see it here, I wish I would have bought it the day the dear SA put it in my hand and said "we just got this in, but if it were me I'd get the Reissue first and then a Boy or a WOC."  Hmmmmmm......But, I love seeing it in your pictures and admiring from afar


Thank you love2learn! I get it, sometimes the decisions are just so difficult when there are so many gorgeous options


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Haven't used this Jumbo lady for ages... I use my Chanel everyday and just reach my smaller M/L or mini the most...Jumbo is little bit heavy and large on me but I still love her and she deserve for some fun....she came for a ride for fresh air today
> Thanks for letting me share here ~
> View attachment 3645166


Yet ANOTHER true beauty from your most stunning collection! Glad you got Ms Jumbo out...your emoji riding on the broom just tickles my heart & makes me laugh.


----------



## FunBagz

Mini on a road trip to the coast today.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Mini on a road trip to the coast today.
> View attachment 3645646


Beautiful color and perfect on your beautiful dress!! I hope you enjoy your road trip!! supposed to be beautiful weather this weekend!!!


----------



## love2learn

FunBagz said:


> Mini on a road trip to the coast today.
> View attachment 3645646



Wow!!!  I wouldn't want the trip to end with this beauty sitting in my lap!!  Wherever you're going this beauty is the perfect lap companion!!!  [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## UCDChick08

FunBagz said:


> Mini on a road trip to the coast today.
> View attachment 3645646



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## louloulou89

Taking this bright beauty out today! Had it a year and only carried it twice [emoji85]. Have a lovely Sunday everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> Mini on a road trip to the coast today.
> View attachment 3645646


Wow that is truly BEAUTIFUL & so perfect w/ your dress! LOVE!!!


----------



## Kendie26

louloulou89 said:


> Taking this bright beauty out today! Had it a year and only carried it twice [emoji85]. Have a lovely Sunday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646398


Bravo for getting her out on her third outing!! I LOVE this color!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Out running errands with my new WOC!


----------



## FunBagz

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful color and perfect on your beautiful dress!! I hope you enjoy your road trip!! supposed to be beautiful weather this weekend!!!





love2learn said:


> Wow!!!  I wouldn't want the trip to end with this beauty sitting in my lap!!  Wherever you're going this beauty is the perfect lap companion!!!  [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]





UCDChick08 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> Wow that is truly BEAUTIFUL & so perfect w/ your dress! LOVE!!!



Thank you, all!  Great weekend (with fantastic weather!) at the beach.  Hope everyone else had a wonderful weekend too!


----------



## Kendie26

My sweet WOC... I [emoji177]her!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Out running errands with my new WOC!


Wow your new boy WOC look so edgy and cool!!  Is this new WOC little larger ( thicker ) than classic woc?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My sweet WOC... I [emoji177]her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649166


Oh Dear my friend Kendie I love love your sweet WOC  The unique chevron pattern and color never make get tired of looking at it


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh Dear my friend Kendie I love love your sweet WOC  The unique chevron pattern and color never make get tired of looking at it


Thank you my dearest! You are just like a bright ray of sunshine all the time! Xoxox


----------



## MsModernShopper

Beige beauty on her way to work with me


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Out running errands with my new WOC!


What a gorgeous and unique looking WOC!!


----------



## brandchaser1992

Bringing this baby to work.


----------



## Susanvh

NANI1972 said:


> Got this beauty a few months ago from Saks!
> 
> 
> Navy Reissue 227
> View attachment 3620393


What an elegant reissue.  Just...stunning.


----------



## Susanvh

Bagventures said:


> Brought my chevron 2.55 out today. Got this dark beige beauty January 2017.  So in love with the femininity of this piece!!!


Fantastic!


----------



## mugenprincess

brandchaser1992 said:


> Bringing this baby to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651539



I was thinking of using this tomorrow Too!


----------



## brandchaser1992

mugenprincess said:


> I was thinking of using this tomorrow Too!



Good choice! [emoji2]


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> My sweet WOC... I [emoji177]her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649166


WOW ....this is one unique WOC, with the Chevron pattern going from broad to narrow!  is this metallic grey? The colour emits a beautiful shine ...which season did you find this beauty?


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> WOW ....this is one unique WOC, with the Chevron pattern going from broad to narrow!  is this metallic grey? The colour emits a beautiful shine ...which season did you find this beauty?


Thank you Arielgal...i would not call it true metallic but it definitely has the most gorgeous soft sheen/luster to it & yes it is grey....I'd have to check the auth card but it was either late 2015 or early 2016. (My hubby still sleeping & he's sick so I don't want to go route thru my closet to double check just yet) but it's at least a year old, & not current season.


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you Arielgal...i would not call it true metallic but it definitely has the most gorgeous soft sheen/luster to it & yes it is grey....I'd have to check the auth card but it was either late 2015 or early 2016. (My hubby still sleeping & he's sick so I don't want to go route thru my closet to double check just yet) but it's at least a year old, & not current season.



No worries  it is a gorgeous piece! Beautiful leather with "metallic" sheen. You do have an eye for choosing beautiful pieces!


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> No worries  it is a gorgeous piece! Beautiful leather with "metallic" sheen. You do have an eye for choosing beautiful pieces!


That's very sweet of you Arielgal...kind thanks! There are just millions of gorgeous things posted here by amazing folks like yourself!


----------



## BagLady14

brandchaser1992 said:


> Bringing this baby to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651539


Baby is pretty.


----------



## Tiffany April

Kendie26 said:


> My sweet WOC... I [emoji177]her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649166


That is such a beautiful unique looking WOC! I'd never seen the chevron with the upside down pattern before.


----------



## Kendie26

Tiffany April said:


> That is such a beautiful unique looking WOC! I'd never seen the chevron with the upside down pattern before.


Thanks so much Tiffany April!! Come to think of it, i don't think I've seen any w/ this upside down pattern either!


----------



## mintyvintage

Chevron m/l flap taking a ride!


----------



## brandchaser1992

BagLady14 said:


> Baby is pretty.



Thank you. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MsModernShopper

mintyvintage said:


> View attachment 3652908
> 
> 
> Chevron m/l flap taking a ride!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kendie26

mintyvintage said:


> View attachment 3652908
> 
> 
> Chevron m/l flap taking a ride!


Glorious! We are twins on this baby & I plan on taking mine out tonight . That is a fab pic showing her true beauty!


----------



## mintyvintage

Kendie26 said:


> Glorious! We are twins on this baby & I plan on taking mine out tonight . That is a fab pic showing her true beauty!



Yes, I recall your reveal about this bag! We should definitely use her more often. The lamb is so supple!! [emoji7]



MsModernShopper said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you for loving this bag! [emoji4]


----------



## Arielgal

mintyvintage said:


> Yes, I recall your reveal about this bag! We should definitely use her more often. The lamb is so supple!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> Hi mintyvintage, is this beauty from recent season? The lamb is quite sturdy but smooth right? I have a lamb chevron recently n it looks like yours...supple but sturdy in shape. Do you think it will hold up well even if it is lamb?


----------



## mintyvintage

Hello! Yes it's from 17C (got it in Dec 2016). I think this lamb is quite sturdy and very puffy [emoji7][emoji7] but I noticed it is prone to dents so be careful how you store the chains. However I don't use it as an everyday bag as I want to keep the leather smell fresh.


----------



## candiesgirl408

silliex said:


> After my Chanel "face planted" into the floor of my car during two separate instances, I decided to buy a bag hook! I love it! I don't have to worry about her anymore, she'll be riding passenger like this from now on! Got it on Amazon here, it comes in twos!
> 
> View attachment 3640752



Thank you!! Such a great idea. My brand new small flap ended up on the floor of my passenger seat the first time I took her out last week [emoji35][emoji24]


----------



## candiesgirl408

From the other day! 
Been loving the leather on my new so Black Reissue. It's perfection.


----------



## dgie

Black caviar jumbo-


----------



## rainypop

silliex said:


> After my Chanel "face planted" into the floor of my car during two separate instances, I decided to buy a bag hook! I love it! I don't have to worry about her anymore, she'll be riding passenger like this from now on! Got it on Amazon here, it comes in twos!
> 
> View attachment 3640752



Great idea. My reissue got thrown on the floor twice as well. I'm wondering what other people do to keep it seated.[emoji3]


----------



## chanel1212

Me and my iridescent dark blue boy being the passengers [emoji4]


----------



## SalmaB

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ms_emkay24

Off to work with my Mini Dark Purple Metallic Lambskin. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## themeanreds




----------



## chicnfab

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3655120
> 
> 
> From the other day!
> Been loving the leather on my new so Black Reissue. It's perfection.


Ohh love everything


----------



## Arielgal

My boy on centre armrest


----------



## eyedrll

Medium "So Black" Propeller


----------



## FunBagz

My passengers today...


----------



## MsModernShopper

Arielgal said:


> My boy on centre armrest
> 
> View attachment 3658328


I'm not a boy lover but in this leather and hardware, I LOVE it!!


----------



## Arielgal

MsModernShopper said:


> I'm not a boy lover but in this leather and hardware, I LOVE it!!


Thank you MsModernShopper ! I loovveee the lambskin beige too. I find this 17p lamb is actually sturdy n puffy. No creases at the back even when i open the flap to the boy


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

My new reissue 227! Love her!


----------



## Kristal7788

My new Gabrielle hobo out for a drive!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## carollinus

Just came out from COCO Cafe. First time I bring my new coco handle small size 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 out.


----------



## arissy29

My babies of the day


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

carollinus said:


> Just came out from COCO Cafe. First time I bring my new coco handle small size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out.


Coco cafe? I never heard of that. Sounds like a place I'd love to go to. Is it new? By the way, the coco handle is gorgeous!!


----------



## ceedoan

Rect mini [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kristal7788

ceedoan said:


> Rect mini [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3660445



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji7] omg! ceedoan your Chanel collection is to die for!!! Love the chevron print!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ms_emkay24 said:


> Off to work with my Mini Dark Purple Metallic Lambskin. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3657831


WOW, love this


----------



## ceedoan

Kristal7788 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji7] omg! ceedoan your Chanel collection is to die for!!! Love the chevron print!!



thank you!! you are too sweet. i have a very small and humble collection, but all are pieces i love! now SLG's are a different story.... haha


----------



## Ashleym

Took my new square mini chevron and espadrilles out for the first time today  absolutely love both!!! the espadrilles are soo comfy I want another


----------



## SalmaB

Tonight's combo​Thanks for letting me share☺️


----------



## 24601

Passenger for black & white day


----------



## yinnie

To Daycare and errands


----------



## Susanvh

My sweet boy and I are out running errands today!


----------



## BunniZelaya

Chanel Jumbo!


----------



## missconvy

chloe-babe said:


>



This is gorgeous! What leather is this?


----------



## Kendie26

Reissue w/ new wallet are hanging out together today [emoji4]


----------



## Bother Free

Love Chanel patent leather


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Reissue w/ new wallet are hanging out together today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668840
> View attachment 3668841


Your reissue makes me think twice about the reissue with ghw that I lean so much towards.  Why are they all so pretty????  She looks lovely with your beautiful wallet


----------



## love2learn

Bother Free said:


> Love Chanel patent leather
> 
> View attachment 3668928


So gorgeous!!


----------



## Bother Free

love2learn said:


> So gorgeous!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Love Chanel patent leather
> 
> View attachment 3668928


O-M-G Bother Free...THIS color in patent is super duper GORGEOUS! LOVE it!


----------



## Kendie26

@Bother Free ...blame my fat finger on my iPad slipping on above post w/ the last emoji....meant to chose the floweremoji (& not !)


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Your reissue makes me think twice about the reissue with ghw that I lean so much towards.  Why are they all so pretty????  She looks lovely with your beautiful wallet


Ha, i know...i love all the hardware...can make decisions quite challenging...my mini black reissue is gold so I wanted ruthenium for this one. THank you dearest!


----------



## Slee19

Happy Easter Everyone


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> O-M-G Bother Free...THIS color in patent is super duper GORGEOUS! LOVE it!


Thanks you so much Kendie!!! 
This is an oldie, but goodie


----------



## chloe-babe

missconvy said:


> This is gorgeous! What leather is this?


Thanks so much it is a lambskin


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> @Bother Free ...blame my fat finger on my iPad slipping on above post w/ the last emoji....meant to chose the floweremoji (& not !)


No worries


----------



## tinyturtle

Slee19 said:


> Happy Easter Everyone


this is PERFECT for Easter!


----------



## Givenchy18

My new small chevron Boy is not in the passenger seat, but rather in my lap because I'm scared that he'll fly away if I slam away on the breaks! [emoji23]


----------



## Martini0317

Givenchy18 said:


> My new small chevron Boy is not in the passenger seat, but rather in my lap because I'm scared that he'll fly away if I slam away on the breaks! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669655



Wow I need this bag!! The shiny silver hardware this season really makes the boy pop


----------



## More bags

eyedrll said:


> Medium "So Black" Propeller
> View attachment 3658400


Cool bag!


----------



## More bags

carollinus said:


> Just came out from COCO Cafe. First time I bring my new coco handle small size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out.


Gorgeous Coco Handle!



Kendie26 said:


> Reissue w/ new wallet are hanging out together today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668840
> View attachment 3668841


I'm a fan of Reissues and yours is lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

More bags said:


> Gorgeous Coco Handle!
> 
> 
> I'm a fan of Reissues and yours is lovely!


Thank you kindly More bags & yay for the Reissue fans/lovers!


----------



## lindamirella

[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Reissue w/ new wallet are hanging out together today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668840
> View attachment 3668841



Love your reissue! I love the exact combo you have!!!


----------



## yinnie

Two of my babies [emoji7]


----------



## yinnie

Chanel mini for me, longchamp backpack for the kids [emoji12]


----------



## Sparkletastic

nvie said:


> On my way to work....
> 
> View attachment 3517753


Gorgeous!!!!  I love the simplicity and sophistication of this bag. 


Kendie26 said:


> Had my new tweed baby ( "Van") out for her debut outting yesterday along with my Mulberry Bayswater as I had a lot to carry for work .. thought they were cute together [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524471


I love this combo.


diva lee said:


> Out and about with my boy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544131


So beautiful!


Luxlynx said:


> On the road to the big city.  All safe in the soft cage.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592361


Beautiful bag! And this is such a smart idea.


KBT39 said:


> My Lady Coco as I've affectionately dubbed her! Chains to the front today! [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3595964


I sooooo need this bag!  Gorgeous!!


Martini0317 said:


> Took my blue boy out today. He's made me a lambskin convert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604544


What a pretty Boy!  And I'm with you on loving lambskin!!! It's always my first consideration for a new Chanel.


Vanana said:


> Passenger yesterday... 16S caviar blue chevron M/L
> 
> View attachment 3626414


Beautiful!!  I need a chevron Chanel flap in my collection and this cobalt makes me drool!


silliex said:


> After my Chanel "face planted" into the floor of my car during two separate instances, I decided to buy a bag hook! I love it! I don't have to worry about her anymore, she'll be riding passenger like this from now on! Got it on Amazon here, it comes in twos!
> 
> View attachment 3640752


This is a pretty, classic bag!  And I am sooo stealing your bag hook idea. I panic whenever my bags go flying!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> Love your reissue! I love the exact combo you have!!!





yinnie said:


> View attachment 3673867
> 
> 
> Two of my babies [emoji7]


Thank you yinnie dear....i really do consider that reissue to be the perfect one (for me).....your mini pic w/ your baby's tootsies is just too precious for words!


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> This is a pretty, classic bag!  And I am sooo stealing your bag hook idea. I panic whenever my bags go flying!!!!


Hi Sparkle I saw your comment on the hook and can't help but want to share my thread below with you in case you're interested as well  I have been using this product for over 2 years? now and I love it.  It fits small and large tote bags and they are totally out of the way and doesn't take up space so I love it. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ger-holding-your-bag-stop-the-madness.935059/


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you yinnie dear....i really do consider that reissue to be the perfect one (for me).....your mini pic w/ your baby's tootsies is just too precious for words!



I have been on a lookout for a reissue in your combo in 225 size! Is yours 226? 

And the baby tootsies are growing too fast!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Vanana said:


> Hi Sparkle I saw your comment on the hook and can't help but want to share my thread below with you in case you're interested as well  I have been using this product for over 2 years? now and I love it.  It fits small and large tote bags and they are totally out of the way and doesn't take up space so I love it.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ger-holding-your-bag-stop-the-madness.935059/


Thanks!!! I've looked at that product before but wasn't sure if it really worked. Thanks for sharing your thread.


----------



## kristine Basco

shopgirl4cc said:


> Valentine's Day outing shot  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3607969



What kind of Goyard tote is this?


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> I have been on a lookout for a reissue in your combo in 225 size! Is yours 226?
> 
> And the baby tootsies are growing too fast!!!



Someone needs to figure out how to stop little babies from growing up too fast! 
Both my black quilt & beige chevron reissues are 226 size & they're my favorite size. I have a tweed reissue in 225 but I just like the 226 size on me better for the proportion to my body size.  I think/hope you can find 1 pretty easily because it's classic. I literally just text my SA at the boutique 1 day & asked for waitlist on it & she had 1 there. Good luck![emoji256][emoji106][emoji8]


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bag of the day[emoji3]


----------



## deb68nc

My blue gem...


----------



## Kendie26

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3674682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blue gem...


This bag is a true ROCKSTAR! OMG LOVE LOVE LOVE!! I NEED it!!!


----------



## carollinus

Lvoebagzcc said:


> Coco cafe? I never heard of that. Sounds like a place I'd love to go to. Is it new? By the way, the coco handle is gorgeous!!


Tks, yes Coco cafe is new in my country, but only for 2 weeks. It is for launching Chanel spring summer cosmetics and skin care.


----------



## Kendie26

When I took this pic I realized these are my only 2 caviar pieces (all my others are lamb or calf).. I think they look cute together & while this is not my fave chanel bag I sure have grabbed for it a lot lately as the color grey is so versatile[emoji4]


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> When I took this pic I realized these are my only 2 caviar pieces (all my others are lamb or calf).. I think they look cute together & while this is not my fave chanel bag I sure have grabbed for it a lot lately as the color grey is so versatile[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675077
> View attachment 3675078


It is a very pretty CF! Paired with RHW, it's so understated n gives off a reissue feel! Practical, understated n classy which I think is your style based on all those classy pieces you have !!!

Also, the colour not too light n not easy for colour transfer? If i can find one like this, it will be a great everyday bag! Maybe i shall keep a lookout for grey CF  Yours is beautiful n to me, a nice medium grey.


----------



## cagl00

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3674682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blue gem...



What color is this? Love it!


----------



## cagl00

Kendie26 said:


> When I took this pic I realized these are my only 2 caviar pieces (all my others are lamb or calf).. I think they look cute together & while this is not my fave chanel bag I sure have grabbed for it a lot lately as the color grey is so versatile[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675077
> View attachment 3675078



Love this grey handbag!  Which collection is it from?  TIA!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Weekend shopper said:


> Bag of the day[emoji3]
> View attachment 3674492


your bag! every time i see this bag my heart beats a little faster, i find it just so calming to look at


----------



## Miss CC

Bother Free said:


> Love Chanel patent leather
> 
> View attachment 3668928



Omg this is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> When I took this pic I realized these are my only 2 caviar pieces (all my others are lamb or calf).. I think they look cute together & while this is not my fave chanel bag I sure have grabbed for it a lot lately as the color grey is so versatile[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675077
> View attachment 3675078



Grey and silver are such great neutrals. Love love love!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Grey and silver are such great neutrals. Love love love!! [emoji173]️





cagl00 said:


> Love this grey handbag!  Which collection is it from?  TIA!





Arielgal said:


> It is a very pretty CF! Paired with RHW, it's so understated n gives off a reissue feel! Practical, understated n classy which I think is your style based on all those classy pieces you have !!!
> 
> Also, the colour not too light n not easy for colour transfer? If i can find one like this, it will be a great everyday bag! Maybe i shall keep a lookout for grey CF  Yours is beautiful n to me, a nice medium grey.


Thank you all dearest lovelies!
Arielgal~you are way too sweet/thank you! No color transfer on this bag (yet/hopefully none ever)...I hope you find/get one...do let me know!
Cagl00 ~ thank you...i bought it at Saks & it's from the PreFall 2016 collection.
Miss CC~i agree they are great neutrals....."Neutral" is my middle name (probably "ho hum" to many but that's my speed the majority of the time!)


----------



## Weekend shopper

ccbaggirl89 said:


> your bag! every time i see this bag my heart beats a little faster, i find it just so calming to look at


Thank you ☺


----------



## Bother Free

Miss CC said:


> Omg this is so gorgeous!!


Thank you so much Miss CC


----------



## aime7

Kendie26 said:


> When I took this pic I realized these are my only 2 caviar pieces (all my others are lamb or calf).. I think they look cute together & while this is not my fave chanel bag I sure have grabbed for it a lot lately as the color grey is so versatile[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675077
> View attachment 3675078


I love this colour of your flapbag kendie and I think This would be one colour that I would like to add in my collection. Thank you for posting the pic.


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Thank you so much Miss CC


Hey hey dearest BF!! I think/i hope I also commented on your most stunning metallic...the 1 dear @Miss CC  quoted.  My jaw definitely dropped when I saw it. I definitely NEED that in my life!! Drool dribble over your beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

aime7 said:


> I love this colour of your flapbag kendie and I think This would be one colour that I would like to add in my collection. Thank you for posting the pic.


Thank you dear aime7! Oooooo I hope you do get one ....it's really an amazing color & super versatile. I highly recommend it! Do let me know if you get one!


----------



## bennyx315

Perfect for this spring weather


----------



## Phiomega

Kendie26 said:


> When I took this pic I realized these are my only 2 caviar pieces (all my others are lamb or calf).. I think they look cute together & while this is not my fave chanel bag I sure have grabbed for it a lot lately as the color grey is so versatile[emoji4]



The grey and silver tone command an elegant with a bit of edge.... look great with your outfit... I usually don't like grey but now realized that grey and blue works so well together...


----------



## cagl00

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you all dearest lovelies!
> Arielgal~you are way too sweet/thank you! No color transfer on this bag (yet/hopefully none ever)...I hope you find/get one...do let me know!
> Cagl00 ~ thank you...i bought it at Saks & it's from the PreFall 2016 collection.
> Miss CC~i agree they are great neutrals....."Neutral" is my middle name (probably "ho hum" to many but that's my speed the majority of the time!)



One more question...do you happen to have the sku numbers? [emoji1328]


----------



## Kendie26

cagl00 said:


> One more question...do you happen to have the sku numbers? [emoji1328]





Phiomega said:


> The grey and silver tone command an elegant with a bit of edge.... look great with your outfit... I usually don't like grey but now realized that grey and blue works so well together...


Thanks ladies!  @cagl00 -I'm currently out of town this week on business so I'm not home to pull tag info for you. If you send me a private message to remind me (otherwise I'll probably forget!) i can get it for you when I'm home this weekend.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Taking my new ballet flats for protective soles yesterday ❤️


----------



## Sparkletastic

bennyx315 said:


> View attachment 3677832
> 
> Perfect for this spring weather


WOW!!!  This bag is stunning! Is it metallic lamb?  What season is this from?


----------



## bennyx315

Sparkletastic said:


> WOW!!!  This bag is stunning! Is it metallic lamb?  What season is this from?


It is metallic light pink patent. From Spring 2014 Act 2 I believe. One of my favorites


----------



## chloe-babe

This has had me smiling all day  Chanel Vanity Filigree in Coral


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

bennyx315 said:


> View attachment 3677832
> 
> Perfect for this spring weather


OMG! The color is gorgeous with the metallic sheen!!


----------



## Bagventures

Weekend shopper said:


> Bag of the day[emoji3]
> View attachment 3674492



This Boy is simply gorgeous! Is this calfskin? Do you find the coating on black metal as delicate as some may have claimed?


----------



## Kristal7788

chloe-babe said:


> This has had me smiling all day  Chanel Vanity Filigree in Coral



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji177][emoji177][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] The color is so pretty!!!! Congrats!![emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

chloe-babe said:


> This has had me smiling all day  Chanel Vanity Filigree in Coral


So very elegant & pretty...that color is PHENOMENAL!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bagventures said:


> This Boy is simply gorgeous! Is this calfskin? Do you find the coating on black metal as delicate as some may have claimed?


Thank you. I tend to rotate my bags every day, so hopefully I will not have any issues


----------



## diva lee

Out with my reissue...


----------



## Phiomega

chloe-babe said:


> This has had me smiling all day  Chanel Vanity Filigree in Coral



I saw this IRL and played with it also at the boutique.... very pretty summer color! The color gives the boxy shape a fun touch!


----------



## Chanel923

diva lee said:


> Out with my reissue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685391


Love this classic.  Is she a 226?


----------



## diva lee

Chanel923 said:


> Love this classic.  Is she a 226?



Hi Chanel923! Yes, it's a Reissue 226. I picked it up last week and I'm really enjoying using it.


----------



## Chanel923

diva lee said:


> Hi Chanel923! Yes, it's a Reissue 226. I picked it up last week and I'm really enjoying using it.


Big congrats then twinzie.  Don't you love how supple she is?  One of my favorite also.  I'm thinking of adding same combo in 255 but have been distracted by colorful mini and boy bags.  Cruise and spring/summer is killing it for me.


----------



## diva lee

Chanel923 said:


> Big congrats then twinzie.  Don't you love how supple she is?  One of my favorite also.  I'm thinking of adding same combo in 255 but have been distracted by colorful mini and boy bags.  Cruise and spring/summer is killing it for me.



The leather is amazing! Soft and pliable yet so durable. And you can't go wrong with black and gold.


----------



## sakuraboo

after a long day at work, she's all tired out


----------



## chanelclassic8

diva lee said:


> Out with my reissue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685391



Love [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Zucnarf

SalmaB said:


> Tonight's combo​Thanks for letting me share[emoji5]



Amazing sandals!!
Beautiful!!!


----------



## MrsGlamorous

Out and about to do some errands Chanel Lambskin Golden Class Double CC..


----------



## Miss CC

Black mini and turquoise slg made it out with me today [emoji4]


----------



## Chanel923

Miss CC said:


> Black mini and turquoise slg made it out with me today [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3687891


Gorgeous hottie, MissCC


----------



## Kendie26

My most luxurious babe[emoji4]Lambskin chevron  CF


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> My most luxurious babe[emoji4]Lambskin chevron  CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688094
> View attachment 3688095



Soooo soft and luxurious kendie!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendie26 said:


> My most luxurious babe[emoji4]Lambskin chevron  CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688094
> View attachment 3688095


it's so gorgeous. i can almost feel the buttery softness.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Soooo soft and luxurious kendie!





ccbaggirl89 said:


> it's so gorgeous. i can almost feel the buttery softness.


Kind thanks dearest Lovelies!! This 1 really is an extra special one that I feel so very fortunate to have. I think she's moved into "top dog"/top #1 place in my collection, although I've been babying her & not using her much for fear of ruining her....i need to get over that!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Kendie26 said:


> My most luxurious babe[emoji4]Lambskin chevron  CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688094
> View attachment 3688095


Wow, what a pic! The lambskin looks so divine


----------



## Lichtje25

Oh my, this is so cute


----------



## Lichtje25

yinnie said:


> View attachment 3673867
> 
> 
> Two of my babies [emoji7]



Oops, forgot to quote hihi, I mean this picture is so cute


----------



## UCDChick08

My Boy went out with me today [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Bags_4_life said:


> Wow, what a pic! The lambskin looks so divine


Thanks so much Bags_4_life! I was pleased that the pic did capture how pretty & puffy she is.....divine is a great word for that CF!


----------



## Chanel923

UCDChick08 said:


> My Boy went out with me today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3689057


Oh wow, look at how he sparkles in the sun.  I can see the sparklingly specks on the leather too.


----------



## Kristal7788

UCDChick08 said:


> My Boy went out with me today [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3689057



Yeah!! Your boy is handsome!! [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## UCDChick08

Chanel923 said:


> Oh wow, look at how he sparkles in the sun.  I can see the sparklingly specks on the leather too.



I know, right??!! He's so awesome! [emoji38][emoji92][emoji92]



Kristal7788 said:


> Yeah!! Your boy is handsome!! [emoji12][emoji12]



Hahaha thank you! You should take your Boy out too! [emoji6][emoji173]️


----------



## Ashleym

Taking my small red coco to work today


----------



## AllthingsLV

Me and my PST out and about today!!!


----------



## SalmaB

my new baby!!! first chevron piece and im soooo in love


----------



## UCDChick08

Finally took this cutie out to play! [emoji38]


----------



## Chanel923

UCDChick08 said:


> Finally took this cutie out to play! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3693736


Love this combo.  She's so cute.  Does she fit the same amount as a rectangular mini and size is she?


----------



## Kristal7788

UCDChick08 said:


> Finally took this cutie out to play! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3693736



She is a beauty UCDChick08! [emoji177] Love this classic color combo!


----------



## Lilian Hui

Sorry it's so blurry but she's been out with me every night this week  





Here she is in the clear! 




Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Vanana

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3674682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My blue gem...


Now that's a gorgeous blue


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> When I took this pic I realized these are my only 2 caviar pieces (all my others are lamb or calf).. I think they look cute together & while this is not my fave chanel bag I sure have grabbed for it a lot lately as the color grey is so versatile[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675077
> View attachment 3675078


So happy together!


----------



## Vanana

bennyx315 said:


> View attachment 3677832
> 
> Perfect for this spring weather


One day... One of the greatest that I've missed.. when they released these boy bags in gorgeous metallic colors like this one. What leather is this? is it calfskin?


----------



## Vanana

Miss CC said:


> Black mini and turquoise slg made it out with me today [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3687891


I want a Chanel caviar rectangular mini with silver hardware in exactly the red of your stunning car seat.  That is not to say that it still did not steal the scene from the gorgeous pair sitting pretty on it.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My most luxurious babe[emoji4]Lambskin chevron  CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688094
> View attachment 3688095


Pure lux and in chevron


----------



## Miss CC

Vanana said:


> I want a Chanel caviar rectangular mini with silver hardware in exactly the red of your stunning car seat.  That is not to say that it still did not steal the scene from the gorgeous pair sitting pretty on it.



Lol!!!  That would be a pretty mini!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Lilian Hui said:


> Sorry it's so blurry but she's been out with me every night this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is in the clear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Ah, I could gaze & drool over this one all day! Your beauty is just beyond special & phenomenal. LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

UCDChick08 said:


> Finally took this cutie out to play! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3693736


THIS is such a pretty bag AND photo....i swear I'd frame this pic & hang it in my house/office! I also love how your write/watermark your pics UCDChick!


----------



## Kendie26

SalmaB said:


> my new baby!!! first chevron piece and im soooo in love


What a sweet, sexy, sassy pair...they look great together! LOVE that bag & your shoes are amazing!


----------



## SalmaB

Kendie26 said:


> What a sweet, sexy, sassy pair...they look great together! LOVE that bag & your shoes are amazing!


Thank you so much xoxoxo


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> My most luxurious babe[emoji4]Lambskin chevron  CF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688094
> View attachment 3688095


Luxe, luxe, luxe!  Gorgeous, Kendie!!


UCDChick08 said:


> Finally took this cutie out to play! [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3693736


This has to be my favorite colorway for these bags. Adorable!!


Lilian Hui said:


> Sorry it's so blurry but she's been out with me every night this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is in the clear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


What a cutie!!! I typically run from exotics because they're temperamental. LOL! But, I've been trying to figure out what my perfect Chanel exotic will be as I do want one for my collection.  Yours is a gorgeous twist on a classic.


----------



## UCDChick08

Chanel923 said:


> Love this combo.  She's so cute.  Does she fit the same amount as a rectangular mini and size is she?



Thank you, Chanel923! [emoji5] This is the mini size and yes, I'm able to fit the same amount of stuff (flat card holder, key holder, car key, and lip balm) as the rectangular mini.



Kristal7788 said:


> She is a beauty UCDChick08! [emoji177] Love this classic color combo!



Thank you, Kristal7788!!! [emoji8][emoji173]️



Kendie26 said:


> THIS is such a pretty bag AND photo....i swear I'd frame this pic & hang it in my house/office! I also love how your write/watermark your pics UCDChick!



Thank you, Kendie26! [emoji173]️ You're always so sweet. I actually used a photo app for the watermark; I'm not that creative hahaha [emoji38]



Sparkletastic said:


> This has to be my favorite colorway for these bags. Adorable!!



Thank you, Sparkletastic! [emoji2][emoji173]️


----------



## Forex

Hello friends [emoji10] Long time no see [emoji16] my life has been so hectic since we are moving across the country [emoji26] I miss taking mod shoot and chit chat with you all. I can only squeeze in some time to take some "car action shot" these days lol.

Taking my reissue out. This bag has a special place in my heart, and reissue is forever my favorite style [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> Hello friends [emoji10] Long time no see [emoji16] my life has been so hectic since we are moving across the country [emoji26] I miss taking mod shoot and chit chat with you all. I can only squeeze in some time to take some "car action shot" these days lol.
> 
> Taking my reissue out. This bag has a special place in my heart, and reissue is forever my favorite style [emoji8][emoji8]
> View attachment 3696077


Yay, hello dear friend....SO fab to "see" you again! Congrats on your upcoming move Your reissue is THE quintessential chanel bag (in my humble opinion) & the pic of her is PERFECTION!


----------



## ZoeyZhou

My small Diana vintage with me...


----------



## deltalady

Miss 227 today


----------



## NANI1972

Metallic silver chevron jumbo.


----------



## NANI1972

So black reissue 227.


----------



## bh4me

...my Chevron Reissue on mother's day. Happy mother's day to all the moms out there


----------



## Miss CC

bh4me said:


> ...my Chevron Reissue on mother's day. Happy mother's day to all the moms out there
> 
> View attachment 3698865



Loooove this reissue so much!!  Twinsies on the car seat too [emoji173]️


----------



## bh4me

Miss CC said:


> Loooove this reissue so much!!  Twinsies on the car seat too [emoji173]️


 Every time I take this bag, I fall in love each time. Yay on the car seat...lol! It's unusual for me to come across anyone with it.


----------



## Bee-licious

deltalady said:


> My Reissue 227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511965


Wow your reissue is stunning!


----------



## Bee-licious

diva lee said:


> View attachment 3512967
> 
> 
> My jumbo yesterday!


Beautiful puffy caviar


----------



## Kendie26

bh4me said:


> ...my Chevron Reissue on mother's day. Happy mother's day to all the moms out there
> 
> View attachment 3698865


STUNNER! I could look at your glorious reissue all day long! Have missed "seeing" you lately BH....hope life is wonderful for you!
I think i need that red seating in my car like you & dear @Miss CC !


----------



## Kendie26

NANI1972 said:


> Metallic silver chevron jumbo.
> View attachment 3698863


Simply TDF beautiful (& your so black jumbo too!)but this 1 is lights out phenomenal!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Kendie26 said:


> Simply TDF beautiful (& your so black jumbo too!)but this 1 is lights out phenomenal!!!



Thanks, I'm really glad I took the plunge on this one, loving it!


----------



## bh4me

Kendie26 said:


> STUNNER! I could look at your glorious reissue all day long! Have missed "seeing" you lately BH....hope life is wonderful for you!
> I think i need that red seating in my car like you & dear @Miss CC !


 Thanks Kendie! You're always so sweet  and thoughtful.  My work schedule is brutal. I can't wait for it to calm down...sigh. I try to enjoy tpf when I can. Cheers


----------



## kaylenxo

Been running errands this week with my Metallic Turquoise mini [emoji7][emoji7] Definitely glad I decided to keep her.


----------



## Miss CC

kaylenxo said:


> Been running errands this week with my Metallic Turquoise mini [emoji7][emoji7] Definitely glad I decided to keep her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701643



It never gets old seeing this metallic mini. Stunning!


----------



## Zucnarf

First ride ever


----------



## ishootfilm

That bag looks amazing with your white jeans!  Beautiful!


----------



## ishootfilm

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Zucnarf

ishootfilm said:


> That bag looks amazing with your white jeans!  Beautiful!



Thank you! [emoji257][emoji254]


----------



## kaylenxo

Miss CC said:


> It never gets old seeing this metallic mini. Stunning!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## doreen999

Happy Thursday !!!


----------



## Freckles1

6 years old and still looking fabulous.


----------



## MsModernShopper

doreen999 said:


> View attachment 3702419
> 
> Happy Thursday !!!


Which LV bag is that?


----------



## cagl00

So happy I got this bag as my first. [emoji846]


----------



## ms_emkay24

Me, boy WOC & Audrey [emoji38] in the passenger seat


----------



## silliex

my new to me preloved light taupe jumbo in caviar and silver hardware. her first ride, and she fits perfectly with the bag hook


----------



## Forex

My passengers yesterday


----------



## Ashleym

Took out this little cutie for the first time today


----------



## Kendie26

Ashleym said:


> Took out this little cutie for the first time today
> View attachment 3709268


This color is so TDF scrumptious i can barely take it...ahhhh! LOVE!


----------



## clarabellaZ




----------



## Daisy2016

Forex said:


> My passengers yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3708691


Is that a mini? Wow! And the shoes, so lovely


----------



## FancyPants77

clarabellaZ said:


> View attachment 3713102



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Zucnarf




----------



## UCDChick08

Took these two out today [emoji41]


----------



## mugenprincess

UCDChick08 said:


> Took these two out today [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3713901



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## FancyPants77

UCDChick08 said:


> Took these two out today [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3713901



Two of my favorites in one pic . The gorgeous boy bag and the best slg out there- the zip coin purse. Beautiful!!


----------



## UCDChick08

mugenprincess said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





FancyPants77 said:


> Two of my favorites in one pic . The gorgeous boy bag and the best slg out there- the zip coin purse. Beautiful!!



Thank you!!! [emoji5][emoji173]️


----------



## kkfiregirl

cagl00 said:


> View attachment 3704603
> 
> 
> So happy I got this bag as my first. [emoji846]



Stunning. Took my breath away just looking at the photo - can only imagine how beautiful it is irl.


----------



## kmoore925

Absolutely loving the studs on the cream leather. It's delicate and edgy. The shiny silver hardware makes it feel like jewelry, but the bit of leather for the shoulder strap makes it insanely comfortable to carry. This bag will be a summer staple for sure!!


----------



## ittybitty

kmoore925 said:


> Absolutely loving the studs on the cream leather. It's delicate and edgy. The shiny silver hardware makes it feel like jewelry, but the bit of leather for the shoulder strap makes it insanely comfortable to carry. This bag will be a summer staple for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3717005



This bag is so pretty and unique! [emoji173]️


----------



## Martini0317

bh4me said:


> ...my Chevron Reissue on mother's day. Happy mother's day to all the moms out there
> 
> View attachment 3698865



Ugh this was my dream bag but I could not get it in the US! Love it


----------



## Martini0317

Zucnarf said:


> First ride ever
> View attachment 3701678
> 
> View attachment 3701679



Is this beige clair in m/l? Stunning


----------



## Martini0317

cagl00 said:


> View attachment 3704603
> 
> 
> So happy I got this bag as my first. [emoji846]



Is this the jumbo? I'm searching for this bag but I don't think they sell it anymore [emoji24]


----------



## kmoore925

ittybitty said:


> This bag is so pretty and unique! [emoji173]️


Thank you! I think so too


----------



## bh4me

Martini0317 said:


> Ugh this was my dream bag but I could not get it in the US! Love it


Me too! It was love at first site. It was pure luck getting it


----------



## Zucnarf

Martini0317 said:


> Is this beige clair in m/l? Stunning



Yeees  thank you!!!


----------



## Ashleym

Enjoying my WOC


----------



## ailoveresale

My 2016 cruise grey boy


----------



## Alexa67

clarabellaZ said:


> View attachment 3713102


This boy is fantastic, I absolutely like the big stiching


----------



## ccbaggirl89

the seat is crowded after work, so she's barely hanging on   the PST


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> the seat is crowded after work, so she's barely hanging on   the PST
> View attachment 3721356


LOVE this pic & your PST....starfish charm looks fantastic on her!


----------



## UCDChick08

I can't believe it's been YEARS since I took this big girl out to play! She definitely needs some [emoji295]️ as she smells musty lol [emoji28]


----------



## Susanvh

UCDChick08 said:


> I can't believe it's been YEARS since I took this big girl out to play! She definitely needs some [emoji295]️ as she smells musty lol [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3726923



I was just thinking the same thing about my twin of your beautiful bag. She hasn't been out in a while, but if I could only keep one Chanel bag (heaven forbid) the jumbo single flap would be it!  Yours is gorgeous.


----------



## UCDChick08

Susanvh said:


> I was just thinking the same thing about my twin of your beautiful bag. She hasn't been out in a while, but if I could only keep one Chanel bag (heaven forbid) the jumbo single flap would be it!  Yours is gorgeous.



Thank you! [emoji4] Mine is also a single flap. [emoji1373] I'm definitely falling in love with it again.


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Susanvh said:


> I was just thinking the same thing about my twin of your beautiful bag. She hasn't been out in a while, but if I could only keep one Chanel bag (heaven forbid) the jumbo single flap would be it!  Yours is gorgeous.


The Jumbo single flap is one of my favorite too. More spacious  and lighter than the double flap.


----------



## Bridgidu

Taking the boy out for a ride!


----------



## Kendie26

Bridgidu said:


> Taking the boy out for a ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734422


Magnificent! Such a LOVELY pic! You just might have convinced me to take my Boy out today too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I took my 12A Red caviar ML for the ride..... Now I cannot live without this Red... Thanks for letting me share & Have a wonderful Sunday Chanel lovely ladies  



One more upclose photo... Thank you for letting me share 



And show bright side of this 12A when under the natural sun light in the car....


----------



## luvlux64

Plane passenger seat..

This Lady D (Deauville) flew from London to Iceland to Toronto [emoji7]. It's her first time. She was a bit scared [emoji12].


----------



## Chanel923

shopgirl4cc said:


> I took my 12A Red caviar ML for the ride..... Now I cannot live without this Red... Thanks for letting me share & Have a wonderful Sunday Chanel lovely ladies
> 
> View attachment 3735424
> 
> One more upclose photo... Thank you for letting me share
> View attachment 3735426
> 
> 
> And show bright side of this 12A when under the natural sun light in the car....
> View attachment 3735460


Looks so yummy, like candy apple red !


----------



## Chanel923

Bridgidu said:


> Taking the boy out for a ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734422


Love this boy!  Did you pair it with any rockstuds? What shoe did you pair it with?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel923 said:


> Looks so yummy, like candy apple red !


You're so sweet and fun Chanel923 yep sometimes I feel almost wanna eat her haha


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My 225 size is the most easiest and comfy Chanel for shopping as always....Thanks for letting me share here little quick....Gotta drive back home now to change to the bathing suits for taking the kids to the pool this afternoon...
Hope you all have a nice Tuesday everyone!! 




And...she look little mysterious in the parking....


----------



## Chanel923

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 225 size is the most easiest and comfy Chanel for shopping as always....Thanks for letting me share here little quick....Gotta drive back home now to change to the bathing suits for taking the kids to the pool this afternoon...
> Hope you all have a nice Tuesday everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 3737634
> 
> 
> And...she look little mysterious in the parking....
> View attachment 3737635


What presale item did you pick up at Bloomies, hehe?


----------



## diva lee

My companion today is my lovely WOC...


----------



## Susanvh

My reissue 226 Anniversary Edition riding with me today. She still looks so gorgeous even though she's 12 years old. [emoji173]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanel923 said:


> What presale item did you pick up at Bloomies, hehe?


  ahaha you found the shopping bag! Oh I wish it was such a fun shopping for myself  but it was for my girl's sun dress on sale.....


----------



## NANI1972

Along with me for humpday errands.


----------



## Kendie26

NANI1972 said:


> Along with me for humpday errands.
> View attachment 3738484


That is flipping drop dead way too AMAZINGLY STUNNING for proper words!!! OMG. Big LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

Susanvh said:


> My reissue 226 Anniversary Edition riding with me today. She still looks so gorgeous even though she's 12 years old. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738064


Another stunner & looks phenomenal for 12 years....adore this color!


----------



## Jereni

NANI1972 said:


> Along with me for humpday errands.
> View attachment 3738484



I die. This is the bag I missed out in this year because I was on Ban Island. I'm so sad about it.


----------



## Susanvh

Kendie26 said:


> Another stunner & looks phenomenal for 12 years....adore this color!



Thanks Kendie!  I've aged a lot more than this classic bag has in the last twelve years!!! It's nice to know that our special pieces can stand the test of time. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## dcheang

Here is my Chanel today... Every time I think of selling her and I wear her I'm reminded of the gorgeous color [emoji7]
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## NANI1972

Kendie26 said:


> That is flipping drop dead way too AMAZINGLY STUNNING for proper words!!! OMG. Big LOVE





Jereni said:


> I die. This is the bag I missed out in this year because I was on Ban Island. I'm so sad about it.



I really love my trendy bag, it was love at first sight! [emoji7]


----------



## sanmi




----------



## SouthTampa

Susanvh said:


> My reissue 226 Anniversary Edition riding with me today. She still looks so gorgeous even though she's 12 years old. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738064


I so want an anniversay reissue!   Enjoy your lovely "special beauty"!


----------



## amstevens714

NANI1972 said:


> Along with me for humpday errands.
> View attachment 3738484



Love this bag!


----------



## amstevens714

UCDChick08 said:


> I can't believe it's been YEARS since I took this big girl out to play! She definitely needs some [emoji295]️ as she smells musty lol [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3726923


Use that gorgeous bag!


----------



## UCDChick08

amstevens714 said:


> Use that gorgeous bag!



Thanks and lol! I'm trying! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## 1DaySoon

Me and my baby girl


----------



## lisarisa123

NANI1972 said:


> Along with me for humpday errands.
> View attachment 3738484



OMG this color is beautiful !!


----------



## 1DaySoon

luvlux64 said:


> Plane passenger seat..
> 
> This Lady D (Deauville) flew from London to Iceland to Toronto [emoji7]. It's her first time. She was a bit scared [emoji12].
> 
> View attachment 3736480


 

I really want a Deauville for travel.
Yours is lovely!


----------



## luvlux64

1DaySoon said:


> I really want a Deauville for travel.
> Yours is lovely!



Thanks, it's a perfect travel companion! [emoji4]


----------



## Tiffany April

Susanvh said:


> My reissue 226 Anniversary Edition riding with me today. She still looks so gorgeous even though she's 12 years old. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738064


She does still look gorgeous!! I have the anniversary edition too. In the 224 white color. And it really stand the test of time. I have a wishlist for a reissue 225 in your exact color combo...


----------



## CaraBunny

My co-pilot


----------



## mugenprincess

Both making their maiden voyage today


----------



## wwaleung

Bob!


----------



## Chanel923

mugenprincess said:


> Both making their maiden voyage today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750155
> View attachment 3750064


Beautiful red.


----------



## fifaii

Day out with my mini charcoal on a sunny day


----------



## Kmazz39

Me and my Deauville


----------



## Molly0

My 22 year old waiting in the car with me. (To pick up my 18 year old daughter from work.)


----------



## luvlux64

Going window shopping today with my Deauville [emoji173]️. Happy Monday everyone! [emoji4][emoji1063]


----------



## Kendie26

Kmazz39 said:


> Me and my Deauville
> View attachment 3751187


Big LOVE! You have it in my favorite color for the Deauville! Beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

mugenprincess said:


> Both making their maiden voyage today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750155
> View attachment 3750064


THAT is some killer, super stylin' pair of goodies! WOW...love them both!!! No doubt you looked divine!


----------



## mugenprincess

Kendie26 said:


> THAT is some killer, super stylin' pair of goodies! WOW...love them both!!! No doubt you looked divine!


Thanks!! I'm so in love lol


----------



## Tiffany April

Pretty in pink...


----------



## Kendie26

Tiffany April said:


> Pretty in pink...


This bag is extremely BEAUTIFUL...i saw it in person at the boutique once & just loved staring at her!


----------



## Kmazz39

This cute little crossbody is with me today!


----------



## Kendie26

Kmazz39 said:


> This cute little crossbody is with me today!


Ooooooo I ADORE this one, I've never seen it! Beautiful color


----------



## Kendie26

I tend to use this "older" flap on rainy days & thought she deserved to be posted since she's probably my least favorite chanel (& i do feel awful saying that!!!)


----------



## Kmazz39

Kendie26 said:


> Ooooooo I ADORE this one, I've never seen it! Beautiful color


Thanks Kendie26!! It's from their Spring/Summer Pre-Collection


----------



## Bridgidu

First time taking her out[emoji4]


----------



## CATEYES

He he love this thread cuz it's so easy to take part of! Here's my Golden Boy With my Instagram user name as watermark (come follow me


----------



## Bridgidu

CATEYES said:


> He he love this thread cuz it's so easy to take part of! Here's my Golden Boy With my Instagram user name as watermark (come follow me



We are bag twins!!!


----------



## luvlux64

First time taking my Classic Lamb out [emoji173]️


----------



## Jereni

Reissue lucky charms today... this is my favorite WOC.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I tend to use this "older" flap on rainy days & thought she deserved to be posted since she's probably my least favorite chanel (& i do feel awful saying that!!!)


She's the one that started it all right?! I do think she would look *super* cool with a pair of leather pants and a band t-shirt or dark blue ripped skinny jeans.... alternatively, fitted white t-shirt, slightly flared above knee skirt and a pair of heels with ribbon ankle ties? Possibilities are endless with this very cool bag!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Me & my new to me So Black out & about today.


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> Reissue lucky charms today... this is my favorite WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3770790


Ooooo there is Ms. Sexy WOC! This pic really highlights how lovely the leather is!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> She's the one that started it all right?! I do think she would look *super* cool with a pair of leather pants and a band t-shirt or dark blue ripped skinny jeans.... alternatively, fitted white t-shirt, slightly flared above knee skirt and a pair of heels with ribbon ankle ties? Possibilities are endless with this very cool bag!


Thank you Love! YOU clearly style things MUCH better than me! I don't recall what i wore (awful memory) but mostly a casual skirt. YOU can rock leather pants, not me


----------



## Kendie26

AllthingsLV said:


> Me & my new to me So Black out & about today.
> View attachment 3771227


STUNNER!!!


----------



## Chanel923

AllthingsLV said:


> Me & my new to me So Black out & about today.
> View attachment 3771227


It's so sleek and mysterious but sexy at the same time.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you Love! YOU clearly style things MUCH better than me! I don't recall what i wore (awful memory) but mostly a casual skirt. YOU can rock leather pants, not me


That's totally silly talk but totally get that leather pants are not everyone's cup of tea. and absolutely not right now  I do like the rocker chick vibe of your bag though and perhaps with a fitted jean jacket or leather jacket along with one of your very lovely dresses and brooches? I sense the cool vibe from your reissue and that's not easily attained. I think the other few times I thought a channel bag was cool was with the enchained boy bag and the so black chevron reissue only.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Kendie26 said:


> STUNNER!!!



Thanks!!!!  I've been a luxury handbag lover for about 15 years and just recently, this year, started purchasing Chanel.  Previously all of my love went to LV, Prada & Gucci.  But I have to tell you, I've never felt a handbag love like this before [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## AllthingsLV

Chanel923 said:


> It's so sleek and mysterious but sexy at the same time.



Thank you!  I feel the same way.  Today I wore it with a simple shirt dress and sandals and I still felt HOT [emoji91][emoji91][emoji91].


----------



## Jereni

AllthingsLV said:


> Me & my new to me So Black out & about today.
> View attachment 3771227



Omg wow. This bag is a HG for me. I keep waiting for them to bring it back.


----------



## Arielgal

Kendie26 said:


> I tend to use this "older" flap on rainy days & thought she deserved to be posted since she's probably my least favorite chanel (& i do feel awful saying that!!!)



Haven't seen this before. Though it's your least fave, it's still a pretty piece!  esp so because of the chain! ❤


----------



## Arielgal

mugenprincess said:


> Both making their maiden voyage today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750155
> View attachment 3750064



I remember this beautiful red mini you got last season 17S. It's really pretty esp in natural light! ❤


----------



## Kendie26

Arielgal said:


> Haven't seen this before. Though it's your least fave, it's still a pretty piece!  esp so because of the chain! ❤


Thank you again my Lovely! The chain is absolutely my favorite part of that bag


----------



## AllthingsLV

Jereni said:


> Omg wow. This bag is a HG for me. I keep waiting for them to bring it back.



I know how you feel. It was my HG too and I just couldn't wait for  Chanel to bring it back so I ended up getting it preloved.


----------



## presvy

With new COCO handle Chevron


----------



## love2learn

AllthingsLV said:


> Me & my new to me So Black out & about today.
> View attachment 3771227


This is a stunning beauty riding with you!!


----------



## love2learn

presvy said:


> View attachment 3775754
> 
> 
> With new COCO handle Chevron


All I have are  love eyes for your Coco handle!!  So beautiful!


----------



## Ice24

My new boy


----------



## TineR

This is my first post & my very first Chanel bag, and its first outing in the passenger seat.  The first trip out was up in the hatch, since my husband was riding in the passenger seat, and my car only has two seats. This will be my exclusive weekday bag, since I race on weekends.  My second Chanel is a smaller vintage bag, planned for weekends, and to fit in my helmet bag while I'm racing.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

TineR said:


> View attachment 3776987
> 
> 
> This is my first post & my very first Chanel bag, and its first outing in the passenger seat.  The first trip out was up in the hatch, since my husband was riding in the passenger seat, and my car only has two seats. This will be my exclusive weekday bag, since I race on weekends.  My second Chanel is a smaller vintage bag, planned for weekends, and to fit in my helmet bag while I'm racing.



Beautiful first Chanel!  What a fun ride with this beauty


----------



## MsModernShopper

Taking out my tote for the first time this fabulous Friday!!! I couldn't bring myself to remove the protective plastic just yet...


----------



## Sourisbrune

MsModernShopper said:


> Taking out my tote for the first time this fabulous Friday!!! I couldn't bring myself to remove the protective plastic just yet...
> View attachment 3778060



Your bag is beautiful!!!!! 
Is this color/style from the fall collection?  I'd love more info- where you purchased it, name of the style and if you can, an interior photo.  Thank you!


----------



## Zucnarf

MsModernShopper said:


> Taking out my tote for the first time this fabulous Friday!!! I couldn't bring myself to remove the protective plastic just yet...
> View attachment 3778060



Gorgeus!! More pics please!


----------



## Jereni

MsModernShopper said:


> Taking out my tote for the first time this fabulous Friday!!! I couldn't bring myself to remove the protective plastic just yet...
> View attachment 3778060



Gorgeous! Have one of these totes as well in a different color. It was a tough decision between that one and this!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Jereni said:


> Gorgeous! Have one of these totes as well in a different color. It was a tough decision between that one and this!


It's a lovely tote! I've had my eye on one for a while but wanted a beige/taupe color so couldn't pass on this one. Which color did you get?


----------



## MsModernShopper

Sourisbrune said:


> Your bag is beautiful!!!!!
> Is this color/style from the fall collection?  I'd love more info- where you purchased it, name of the style and if you can, an interior photo.  Thank you!





Zucnarf said:


> Gorgeus!! More pics please!


Thanks so much!!! This came from the standalone boutique in Miami. Here's the tag info. The SA called this color 'dark beige' but it's really more of a brownish taupe with a hint of pink. It's very similar to YSL's fard.




The inside is fabric lined and has 1 large zip pocket, 2 smaller slip pockets and a key lanyard (not sure what to call it). 


The sides have snaps so you can open it up larger if you like.




The back also has a nice large slip pocket.


----------



## Sourisbrune

MsModernShopper said:


> Thanks so much!!! This came from the standalone boutique in Miami. Here's the tag info. The SA called this color 'dark beige' but it's really more of a brownish taupe with a hint of pink. It's very similar to YSL's fard.
> View attachment 3778899
> 
> View attachment 3778898
> 
> The inside is fabric lined and has 1 large zip pocket, 2 smaller slip pockets and a key lanyard (not sure what to call it).
> View attachment 3778873
> 
> The sides have snaps so you can open it up larger if you like.
> View attachment 3778896
> 
> View attachment 3778874
> 
> The back also has a nice large slip pocket.
> View attachment 3778894



Thank you so much!!!!!!  It's beautiful!


----------



## Thela Baglady

Love the gray


----------



## love2learn

Finally brought my new gold reissue WOC out today.
	

		
			
		

		
	




[emoji173]️[emoji173]️this little gem!


----------



## Chanel923

love2learn said:


> Finally brought my new gold reissue WOC out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779983
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️this little gem!


So so pretty.  Love this WOC.


----------



## love2learn

Chanel923 said:


> So so pretty.  Love this WOC.


Thank you!!  I just love to stare at and see how looks so different at times.


----------



## Zucnarf

MsModernShopper said:


> Thanks so much!!! This came from the standalone boutique in Miami. Here's the tag info. The SA called this color 'dark beige' but it's really more of a brownish taupe with a hint of pink. It's very similar to YSL's fard.
> View attachment 3778899
> 
> View attachment 3778898
> 
> The inside is fabric lined and has 1 large zip pocket, 2 smaller slip pockets and a key lanyard (not sure what to call it).
> View attachment 3778873
> 
> The sides have snaps so you can open it up larger if you like.
> View attachment 3778896
> 
> View attachment 3778874
> 
> The back also has a nice large slip pocket.
> View attachment 3778894



Just beautiful!! 
Can you post mod pics [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Finally brought my new gold reissue WOC out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779983
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️this little gem!


Prettiest WOC ever....so happy for you dearest L2L!! Hope you had fun together!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Zucnarf said:


> Just beautiful!!
> Can you post mod pics [emoji4]


Here you go! I'm 5'6" for reference


----------



## MsModernShopper

love2learn said:


> Finally brought my new gold reissue WOC out today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779983
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️this little gem!


Beautiful! Is it a functioning turnlock closure?


----------



## Zucnarf

MsModernShopper said:


> Here you go! I'm 5'6" for reference
> View attachment 3780243



Same height here 
It looks so good!! Enjoy her!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Prettiest WOC ever....so happy for you dearest L2L!! Hope you had fun together!


Thank you sweet Kendie


----------



## love2learn

MsModernShopper said:


> Beautiful! Is it a functioning turnlock closure?


Thank you, and yes.  Love the working turnlock closure!


----------



## love2learn

MsModernShopper said:


> Here you go! I'm 5'6" for reference
> View attachment 3780243


This color is beautiful and the tote is such a great size on you!


----------



## MsModernShopper

love2learn said:


> This color is beautiful and the tote is such a great size on you!


Thank you! I couldn't pass on this taupey beige


love2learn said:


> Thank you, and yes.  Love the working turnlock closure!


Perfect! I was never a huge reissue fan but really love it in a WOC, and especially love this color!


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

MsModernShopper said:


> Taking out my tote for the first time this fabulous Friday!!! I couldn't bring myself to remove the protective plastic just yet...
> View attachment 3778060


Gorgeous! It looks like a very comfy and spacious tote!


----------



## Kmazz39

Had to make a coffee run so these guys went with me!


----------



## Sandra.AT

CATEYES said:


> He he love this thread cuz it's so easy to take part of! Here's my Golden Boy With my Instagram user name as watermark (come follow me



this is such a beautiful colour  I [emoji7] love it


----------



## presvy

Iridescent rainbow WOC


----------



## Kendie26

presvy said:


> View attachment 3786441
> 
> Iridescent rainbow WOC


One of the prettiest, most special WOCs EVER!  That's a gorgeous photo


----------



## Bridgidu

My baby pink coco is going out with me to shopping[emoji4]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Drive by the circus with mini coco...that counts?


----------



## galslovebags

Ran errands yesterday with this beauty[emoji173]️


----------



## Bridgidu

Taking one of my favorites out for lunch[emoji4]


----------



## Zucnarf

Bridgidu said:


> Taking one of my favorites out for lunch[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793352



Wow!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Bridgidu said:


> Taking one of my favorites out for lunch[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793352



Wow love the colour!


----------



## pursegirlie

TineR said:


> View attachment 3776987
> 
> 
> This is my first post & my very first Chanel bag, and its first outing in the passenger seat.  The first trip out was up in the hatch, since my husband was riding in the passenger seat, and my car only has two seats. This will be my exclusive weekday bag, since I race on weekends.  My second Chanel is a smaller vintage bag, planned for weekends, and to fit in my helmet bag while I'm racing.



What a great pic! Adventurous & chic nicely merged.


----------



## Maymyothu




----------



## loveydovey35

Classic Jumbo w/ GHD today...


----------



## loveydovey35

frivofrugalista said:


> Drive by the circus with mini coco...that counts?



Lovely Coco, is that the medium size?


----------



## frivofrugalista

loveydovey35 said:


> Lovely Coco, is that the medium size?



No the mini.


----------



## Dextersmom

Maymyothu said:


> View attachment 3796901


What a beauty!


----------



## daisy.b55

bgirl525 said:


> Here's mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511998


LOVE THIS!


----------



## Zixi1000

Sitting pretty on lunch break


----------



## amna72

Zucnarf said:


> First ride ever
> View attachment 3701678
> 
> View attachment 3701679


Please be kind and let me know the exact code or name of the color? If it is the beige claire, is it from this year? Thanks


----------



## loveydovey35

Zixi1000 said:


> Sitting pretty on lunch break



What a lovely, gorgeous RED, I LOVE it!


----------



## Kendie26

Zixi1000 said:


> Sitting pretty on lunch break


Major, major MAJOR gorgeous SEXY bag!


----------



## Kendie26

I'm a "smitten kitten" over this baby so i keep snapping more & more pics of her


----------



## innerpeace85

Bridgidu said:


> Taking one of my favorites out for lunch[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793352


What a stunning bag!!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

Kendie26 said:


> I'm a "smitten kitten" over this baby so i keep snapping more & more pics of her



What a beauty, no wonder you are smitten, shes gorgeous! Lovely, lovely color!


----------



## innerpeace85

Kendie26 said:


> I'm a "smitten kitten" over this baby so i keep snapping more & more pics of her


Gorgeous Bag Kendie 
The first Chanel bag I fell in love with was the reissue - I didnt even know even Chanel brand back then, I saw a lady carrying a turquoise reissue and when I complemented her on her bag she told me it was Chanel.  However, when I went to the local boutique the SA told me that I should get classic flap or boy bag since they are more "youthful" bags. I dont agree with it and hope to add a stunning reissue to my collection very soon!!!!!!!  Till date that turquoise reissue holds a special place in my heart


----------



## Kendie26

loveydovey35 said:


> What a beauty, no wonder you are smitten, shes gorgeous! Lovely, lovely color!





padmaraman_1985 said:


> Gorgeous Bag Kendie
> The first Chanel bag I fell in love with was the reissue - I didnt even know even Chanel brand back then, I saw a lady carrying a turquoise reissue and when I complemented her on her bag she told me it was Chanel.  However, when I went to the local boutique the SA told me that I should get classic flap or boy bag since they are more "youthful" bags. I dont agree with it and hope to add a stunning reissue to my collection very soon!!!!!!!  Till date that turquoise reissue holds a special place in my heart


Kind thanks to you both! I feel lucky to have her. Will be sending you very positive vibes on your turquoise reissue "hunt" @padmaraman_1985 ...the heart wants what it wants so stick to YOUR preference over any SA trying to steer you otherwise (hope that doesn't sound rude as i mean no disrespect to any SA!)


----------



## innerpeace85

Kendie26 said:


> Kind thanks to you both! I feel lucky to have her. Will be sending you very positive vibes on your turquoise reissue "hunt" @padmaraman_1985 ...the heart wants what it wants so stick to YOUR preference over any SA trying to steer you otherwise (hope that doesn't sound rude as i mean no disrespect to any SA!)


Thanks Kendie! I am not specifically looking for "turquoise" reissue. I am planning on getting the black with GHW coz its amazing!!!


----------



## ZoeyZhou




----------



## Ice24

Kendie26 said:


> I'm a "smitten kitten" over this baby so i keep snapping more & more pics of her


I love your chevron Reissue.. it is so pretty 
This is definitely on my radar - chevron Reissue


----------



## Kendie26

Ice24 said:


> I love your chevron Reissue.. it is so pretty
> This is definitely on my radar - chevron Reissue


Kind Thanks dear Ice24! Oh yesyay you for your radar....go chevron reissue!


----------



## loveydovey35

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 3798240



Is that the 17B dark red Mini? It's gorgeous!


----------



## ZoeyZhou

loveydovey35 said:


> Is that the 17B dark red Mini? It's gorgeous!


Thank you! It is!


----------



## Vanana

ZoeyZhou said:


> View attachment 3798240


killer photo of the 17b


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I'm a "smitten kitten" over this baby so i keep snapping more & more pics of her


Move aside! Pretty lady alert!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Move aside! Pretty lady alert!


Hayou are the greatest! Thanks for that laugh...she is indeed very "purdy"...hope things are "settling down" a bit for you my Love


----------



## purses&perfumes

Out for the first time today. 
Navy lambskin drawstring


----------



## Dextersmom

purses&perfumes said:


> View attachment 3799664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for the first time today.
> Navy lambskin drawstring


Gorgeous Navy!!


----------



## mugenprincess

riding purdy with these two. Sorry blurry shot, I took it in a moving vehicle [emoji51]


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

purses&perfumes said:


> View attachment 3799664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for the first time today.
> Navy lambskin drawstring


Beautiful!! May I ask what's the name of this purse? do you have style # on the tag if you don't mind asking? TIA!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Kendie26 said:


> I'm a "smitten kitten" over this baby so i keep snapping more & more pics of her


Beautiful chevron reissue rare and elegant color, you could wear to work daily. Reissue is my most fav flap in Chanel


----------



## Bisoux78

On our way to the mall


----------



## purses&perfumes

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Beautiful!! May I ask what's the name of this purse? do you have style # on the tag if you don't mind asking? TIA!


Hi. She is from last-year's collection. 
My SA recommended this style and got me a brand new one from Chanel.  I love this bag!


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

purses&perfumes said:


> Hi. She is from last-year's collection.
> My SA recommended this style and got me a brand new one from Chanel.  I love this bag!
> View attachment 3800055


Thanks so much for posting the pic of the tag! You are so kind. Your SA has great eyes. Navy lamb look pretty and such a great chic style! I love your bag!


----------



## purses&perfumes

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Thanks so much for posting the pic of the tag! You are so kind. Your SA has great eyes. Navy lamb look pretty and such a great chic style! I love your bag!


You are most welcome!!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Beautiful chevron reissue rare and elegant color, you could wear to work daily. Reissue is my most fav flap in Chanel


Thank you sweetie & i agree with you as it's also my favorite ...have missed you a bit recently...hope all is well


----------



## Kendie26

Bisoux78 said:


> On our way to the mall


Really loving this bag....great pic to show her real beauty!


----------



## Bisoux78

Kendie26 said:


> Really loving this bag....great pic to show her real beauty!


Thanks Kendie! Good thing I decided to keep her because she really is so versatile and carefree. I don't baby her as much as my lambskin bags AND I feel comfy bringing her around my toddler! lol


----------



## arl07

Bridgidu said:


> Taking one of my favorites out for lunch[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793352



gorgeous colour! love it.


----------



## lrdavis440

Running errands before settling in to watch the eclipse!


----------



## deb68nc

My 2011 Chanel medium flap. Nice and deep black and puffy!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3801548
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2011 Chanel medium flap. Nice and deep black and puffy!!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My 6 years old Classic lambskin flap in small size came along for a ride  I’ve been using this small lamb flap for 6 years since 2011. I’ve never really babied this one....she's been thrown and bumped, often slipped off from the chair at restaurant...sort of abused...  but surprisingly really sturdy and no damages, she's still very beautiful and rather It's getting even more nice sheen now on the lambskin leather over the years.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 6 years old Classic lambskin flap in small size came along for a ride  I’ve been using this small lamb flap for 6 years since 2011. I’ve never really babied this one....she's been thrown and bumped, often slipped off from the chair at restaurant...sort of abused...  but surprisingly really sturdy and no damages, she's still very beautiful and rather It's getting even more nice sheen now on the lambskin leather over the years.  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3801990
> 
> View attachment 3801992


Kissing my computer screen right NOW!!!!! & smooch for you too girlfriend, my passionate chanel queen


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Kissing my computer screen right NOW!!!!! & smooch for you too girlfriend, my passionate chanel queen


You're the sweetest friend Kendie  I love your sense of humor and energetic aura so much that always makes me laugh and smile  You know how much you're meaning a lot and your positive aura is necessary here, cheer & brighten up Chanel forum sooo much


----------



## paulapila

Kendie26 said:


> Big LOVE! You have it in my favorite color





Kmazz39 said:


> Me and my Deauville
> View attachment 3751187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Can you share where you found this? I love the color!


----------



## Kmazz39

I got it in December 2016 from my boutique SA who works in Hawaii.


----------



## Ubi_Stack

My mini


----------



## Nerja

My red beauty on her way to work with me.


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> My 6 years old Classic lambskin flap in small size came along for a ride  I’ve been using this small lamb flap for 6 years since 2011. I’ve never really babied this one....she's been thrown and bumped, often slipped off from the chair at restaurant...sort of abused...  but surprisingly really sturdy and no damages, she's still very beautiful and rather It's getting even more nice sheen now on the lambskin leather over the years.  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3801990
> 
> View attachment 3801992


Oh it's so gorgeous! love a classic black lamb - it's sooo the reason that Chanel is on our minds... Makes me want to use my lamb jumbo but everytime I want to use it I realize how eyecatching / attention grabbing that stunner is (especially in jumbo size and super duper puffy) and I felt it's *too* attention grabbing/formal, especially for work, and decide against it  thinking/wishing I got it in a size smaller like M/L so I wont hesitate to bring her out more.


----------



## sunandflowers

Perfect Chanel seats!


----------



## Holliwood

So Black Boy riding shotgun!


----------



## sunandflowers

Perfect Seats to compliment my Chanel Old Medium Boy in black calfskin!


----------



## galslovebags

Changed over to my reissue wallet today [emoji173]️


----------



## steffysstyle

galslovebags said:


> Changed over to my reissue wallet today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811892



So gorgeous!


----------



## ttjanice




----------



## galslovebags

steffysstyle said:


> So gorgeous!



Thank you❣️[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

ttjanice said:


> View attachment 3812354


I've prettty much fallen in total love w/ your Gabrielle! So freaking GORGEOUS!!


----------



## ttjanice

Kendie26 said:


> I've prettty much fallen in total love w/ your Gabrielle! So freaking GORGEOUS!!


Thank you.


----------



## NurseAnn

Haven't been able to stop using my dark red WOC.


----------



## Kendie26

NurseAnn said:


> Haven't been able to stop using my dark red WOC.
> 
> View attachment 3813131


Looks FANTASTIC....what a red. Good Glory Bee!!


----------



## Kendie26

@NurseAnn  ooooops on above!! I did NOT mean the ?mark face after the last heart! Chubby finger typo!


----------



## mssmelanie

galslovebags said:


> Changed over to my reissue wallet today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811892



Gorgeous!  My immediate thought was like [emoji15] I don't want your drink to spill on your beautiful CHANELS![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mssmelanie

heading to Nordies on this gloomy day.


----------



## luvlux64

Out with my classic flap lamb today


----------



## bellaNlawrence

carollinus said:


> My favorite bag Coco handle size small. Can't stop staring at her...
> View attachment 3517045


so pretty !! even i can't stop starring at her


----------



## NurseAnn

Kendie26 said:


> @NurseAnn  ooooops on above!! I did NOT mean the ?mark face after the last heart! Chubby finger typo!



Lol you crack me up!  Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## ceedoan

Kendie26 said:


> I'm a "smitten kitten" over this baby so i keep snapping more & more pics of her



i never ever tire of seeing this one. in fact, i think ALL the 16A reissues hold a special place in my heart bc they are seriously stunning. i just can't get over the combo of chevron (makes it more edgy) + brushed ghw + distressed calfskin. it's perfect in my eyes!


----------



## Kendie26

ceedoan said:


> i never ever tire of seeing this one. in fact, i think ALL the 16A reissues hold a special place in my heart bc they are seriously stunning. i just can't get over the combo of chevron (makes it more edgy) + brushed ghw + distressed calfskin. it's perfect in my eyes!


That's so sweet, thanks so much dearest ceedoan! How have you been, have missed you lately? I agree with you as that beige chevron has become my favorite reissue for sure. Hope life is treating you wonderfully!


----------



## scivolare

Taking Gabrielle out for the first time


----------



## Chanel923

scivolare said:


> View attachment 3825130
> 
> 
> 
> Taking Gabrielle out for the first time


So pretty and so many temptation before Cruise 18


----------



## ttjanice

scivolare said:


> View attachment 3825130
> 
> 
> 
> Taking Gabrielle out for the first time [emoji813]


Gorgeous twin! My heart fluttering every time I see this color combo. I'm actually using it 2 weeks straight and loving it more everyday[emoji1]


----------



## scivolare

ttjanice said:


> Gorgeous twin! My heart fluttering every time I see this color combo. I'm actually using it 2 weeks straight and loving it more everyday[emoji1]


She;s so pretty! And...not slouchy??


----------



## ttjanice

scivolare said:


> She;s so pretty! And...not slouchy??


It seems very constructed and not slouchy at all! I would never thought I'd buy Gabrielle bag until this one come out


----------



## ceedoan

Kendie26 said:


> That's so sweet, thanks so much dearest ceedoan! How have you been, have missed you lately? I agree with you as that beige chevron has become my favorite reissue for sure. Hope life is treating you wonderfully!



im here! im here! took a pause in chanel world bc gucci and chloe got in the way (LOL) but i will be sharing a HG i found, just waiting on it to be delivered. hope you're also well!!


----------



## scivolare

ttjanice said:


> It seems very constructed and not slouchy at all! I would never thought I'd buy Gabrielle bag until this one come out



Yes, I'm seriously surprised! I was super concerned about it. I turned my blinders on to chanel for several years but have been back looking for the last two months. It took my about a month for me to go from "A Chanel *hobo*? EW" to "OMG IT'S IRIDESCENT AND RAINBOW I MUST HAVE IT O.O"

But honestly. it's perfect. I currently have neck/back problems from a car accident, and I like that i can split the weight too. And she's so PRETTY!


----------



## Kendie26

ceedoan said:


> im here! im here! took a pause in chanel world bc gucci and chloe got in the way (LOL) but i will be sharing a HG i found, just waiting on it to be delivered. hope you're also well!!


Oh yay, you go sweet ceedoan! I'll be keeping my eyes peeled open for your HG...you have beautiful taste & i always love seeing what you choose!


----------



## nashpoo

Enjoying my first red bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Holliwood




----------



## SugarHazard

How she travels... ❤️


----------



## Ramai

SugarHazard said:


> How she travels... [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3831422


This bag and colour is solo beautiful!


----------



## SugarHazard

Ramai said:


> This bag and colour is solo beautiful!



Oh thank you so much! 

She's a great travel companion. Despite multiple bumps, no scratches or bruises at all. I highly recommend Sheepskin. She's also totally under the radar but still chic and gorgeous. I love reissues.


----------



## Kendie26

I adore this thread & I think it's so great how we all love to admire our beloved Chanel's in our cars! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3832900
View attachment 3832901


----------



## Tiffany April

My beige chevron mini


----------



## Dextersmom

Picked up my favorite Brazilian acai bowl today and I thought it looked so pretty riding next to my red M/L flap.


----------



## Chanel923

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up my favorite Brazilian acai bowl today and I thought it looked so pretty riding next to my red M/L flap.
> View attachment 3842551


Oh wow, she's so sexy in this lighting.  Just love!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanel923 said:


> Oh wow, she's so sexy in this lighting.  Just love!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Picked up my favorite Brazilian acai bowl today and I thought it looked so pretty riding next to my red M/L flap.
> View attachment 3842551


Love this cute pic, my beautiful Chanel friend Look so yummy both of your favorite bowl & gorgeous red flap!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> I adore this thread & I think it's so great how we all love to admire our beloved Chanel's in our cars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832900
> View attachment 3832901


 This is called "temptation"  my dearest Chanel  , you make me want one last reissue to my collection even though I'm happily done with my purse collection now ( and moved myself to the other side.... well, not complete done in jewelry side yet though, gotta stop now! lol  ) Seriously I have enough purses and satisficed now but if i would pick the last purse, this would be it! Your RHW reissue is that much cool and edgy to my eyes, different mood from my gold HW 225  Enjoy your beauty for me~my dearest & sweetest friend


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love this cute pic, my beautiful Chanel friend Look so yummy both of your favorite bowl & gorgeous red flap!!!


Thank you, my lovely shopgirl4cc.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> This is called "temptation"  my dearest Chanel  , you make me want one last reissue to my collection even though I'm happily done with my purse collection now ( and moved myself to the other side.... well, not complete done in jewelry side yet though, gotta stop now! lol  ) Seriously I have enough purses and satisficed now but if i would pick the last purse, this would be it! Your RHW reissue is that much cool and edgy to my eyes, different mood from my gold HW 225  Enjoy your beauty for me~my dearest & sweetest friend


Aw thanks ever so much dearest shopgirl4cc. Your collection is true perfection as it is & im so glad to hear you are pleased/content with it because I've felt the exact same way for a while now & just enjoying what I have. I thought of you today because .....drumroll, I DID IT!!!!! I did the public selfie FOR YOU!!! Ha, my heart was racing & will post it soon for you...kisses my dearest kindest friend .


----------



## BoyBags

My new Gabby!


----------



## Dextersmom

BoyBags said:


> My new Gabby!


Oh my, that looks so beautiful!!!


----------



## Pisces82

My small urban spirit backpack


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

BoyBags said:


> My new Gabby!


Wow! She is so beautiful! I love the color!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

SugarHazard said:


> How she travels... ❤️
> View attachment 3831422


such a fantastic idea! and why haven't I thought of that!!


----------



## SugarHazard

Elegantlytwist said:


> such a fantastic idea! and why haven't I thought of that!!




Aww thanks! 
The cool thing is you still get to put something else on the passenger seat without it touching your purse.


----------



## luvlux64

Beautiful Fall weather with my chanel (seasonal) mini . Happy Sunday, !


----------



## vixen18

luvlux64 said:


> Beautiful Fall weather with my chanel (seasonal) mini . Happy Sunday, !
> View attachment 3859445



love this color


----------



## vixen18

Bridgidu said:


> Taking one of my favorites out for lunch[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793352



WOWZA


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Tiffany April said:


> My beige chevron mini


Lovely mini!  ❤️ ❤️ the shade and chevron! Such an eye candy! What kind of leather/hardware and from which season?


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## Tiffany April

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Lovely mini!  ❤️ ❤️ the shade and chevron! Such an eye candy! What kind of leather/hardware and from which season?


Thank you! It is calfskin with matte gold hw. Not sure which season but I bought it earlier this year. I love this dark beige mini and gold hw combination so much!


----------



## Kendie26

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3859547


There are no words good enough to compliment your unbelievable Boy.....so so SO amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Beautiful Fall weather with my chanel (seasonal) mini . Happy Sunday, !
> View attachment 3859445


Ok, now you are really "taunting me" Ugh, I want your bagTHAT blue!!!


----------



## luvlux64

vixen18 said:


> love this color


@vixen18 , thank you 



Kendie26 said:


> Ok, now you are really "taunting me" Ugh, I want your bagTHAT blue!!!


@Kendie26 , you're funny . Thanks for the compliment always . I'm glad I picked the more "unique" mini rather than the classic (although there was no classic Minis anywhere in Paris in June )


----------



## deltalady

My maxi taking a ride to the salon


----------



## diva lee

Out and about with my M/L...


----------



## tarheelap

I’ve had it for months, but didn’t carry it until today.


----------



## Kendie26

tarheelap said:


> View attachment 3865708
> 
> 
> I’ve had it for months, but didn’t carry it until today.


Totally magnificent!! What a color! Hope her maiden journey was a fun one!


----------



## Kendie26

My beloved small/225 Tweed Reissue had a companion Coach tote today..& a Starbucks cake pop


----------



## Chanel LVoer

Running errands today with my 226 reissue[emoji177]


----------



## artax

Driving with this cutie!!


----------



## doreen999

Taking this girl for a spin [emoji171]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved small/225 Tweed Reissue had a companion Coach tote today..& a Starbucks cake pop



Love both bags!!![emoji170]


----------



## Kendie26

frivofrugalista said:


> Love both bags!!![emoji170]


Thanks very kindly dear @frivofrugalista


----------



## Kendie26

doreen999 said:


> View attachment 3873951
> 
> 
> 
> Taking this girl for a spin [emoji171]


Just so, so , SOOOOO pretty ! Quite the elegant, special Boy.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved small/225 Tweed Reissue had a companion Coach tote today..& a Starbucks cake pop


OH MY I totally missed checking this favorite thready for a while and sad to missed all beautiful ladies posts here!!!  LOVE LOOOOVE your pic @Kendie26 What a lovely tote and tweed reissue together perfectly match colors!!!!!  
AND MY strawberry cake pop!!! Whyyyy there?! Im kidding  Love you~


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> OH MY I totally missed checking this favorite thready for a while and sad to missed all beautiful ladies posts here!!!  LOVE LOOOOVE your pic @Kendie26 What a lovely tote and tweed reissue together perfectly match colors!!!!!
> AND MY strawberry cake pop!!! Whyyyy there?! Im kidding  Love you~


Emoji Chanel queen   you are SO ADORABLE!! Thanks so much & how could I NOT think of you w/ the strawberry cake pop


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> My beloved small/225 Tweed Reissue had a companion Coach tote today..& a Starbucks cake pop


So beautiful! I've missed this reissue gem, it's just perfect time to show her out again, I really love her! Your tote is such a chic, minimalist and functional piece!!!


----------



## Auvina15

diva lee said:


> Out and about with my M/L...


This classic piece is so gorgeous!!! Such a luxurious and puffy caviar!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> So beautiful! I've missed this reissue gem, it's just perfect time to show her out again, I really love her! Your tote is such a chic, minimalist and functional piece!!!


Hello & thank you sweet friend! Have missed you lately but i know you are super busy. Hope all is wonderful & that you are rockin’ your gorgeous Chanel & Bal bags as you always do


----------



## ChevronAxl

Here's my So Black reissue riding shotgun!  Also my profile pic


----------



## Pradagal

tarheelap said:


> View attachment 3865708
> 
> 
> I’ve had it for months, but didn’t carry it until today.



Love [emoji173]️ this color[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## nashpoo

Picking up my jumbo [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## love2learn

ChevronAxl said:


> Here's my So Black reissue riding shotgun!  Also my profile pic


Gorgeous!!


----------



## love2learn

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3877301
> 
> 
> Picking up my jumbo [emoji177][emoji177]


Love your Boy, but I also love seeing NM bags.  Can't wait to see your jumbo!!


----------



## Kmazz39

My new Deauville


----------



## Dextersmom

Kmazz39 said:


> My new Deauville


Lovely!!


----------



## Newbie2016

Kmazz39 said:


> My new Deauville



Very cute!   Would you mind sharing the code for this?  

...and what size is this...  Thanks!


----------



## Kmazz39

Newbie2016 said:


> Very cute!   Would you mind sharing the code for this?
> 
> ...and what size is this...  Thanks!


Here’s the info for ya’


----------



## Newbie2016

Kmazz39 said:


> Here’s the info for ya’


Thanks Kmazz!  Does anyone know how many sizes exist for the new deuville?


----------



## Kmazz39

Newbie2016 said:


> Thanks Kmazz!  Does anyone know how many sizes exist for the new deuville?


I think it depends on what store or boutique you talk to, they all call them something different lol I think they called the one I purchased the large, but there is a couple bigger at $2900 and an XL $3100 and one smaller but I can't remember the price.


----------



## Steph5487

My first passenger seat picture! Went to Saks for an Hermès event, with my jumbo next to me. (Side note this is also one of my last days in this car before I get my new one)


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Kmazz39 said:


> My new Deauville


So darn beautiful!!! Can't stop staring at it ever since you posted it in the other thread


----------



## Samantha S

Jumbo


----------



## love2learn

Saturday and her first outing doing some shopping[emoji320]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  Love the Reissue!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Reissues week morning though the night last week ~ been busy shopping days whole last week for prepare Thanksgiving....  Reissues are carefree and great for errands or travels  
Sorry I post these reissues everywhere today and sorry for bad quality pics under the dark light in the car ~ we came back home late from outing these days.... Thanks for letting me share & Have a wonderful Thanksgiving break and holiday week, lovely Chanel lovers & friends  

225 black with antique gold HW & 226 dark silver with silver HW


----------



## shopgirl4cc

love2learn said:


> Saturday and her first outing doing some shopping[emoji320]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Love the Reissue!!


Beautiful reissue @love2learn I truly love classic black is the best in classic reissue & flap, forever beauties!! Happy to be twin sis on black 226 & 225 I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Purrsey

Jumbo single flap. Love


----------



## Elegantlytwist

TakIng my reissue 226 our for the first time last weekend  so light weight so roomy. 226 is really the perfect size to wear on the shoulder.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Reissues week morning though the night last week ~ been busy shopping days whole last week for prepare Thanksgiving....  Reissues are carefree and great for errands or travels
> Sorry I post these reissues everywhere today and sorry for bad quality pics under the dark light in the car ~ we came back home late from outing these days.... Thanks for letting me share & Have a wonderful Thanksgiving break and holiday week, lovely Chanel lovers & friends
> 
> 225 black with antique gold HW & 226 dark silver with silver HW
> View attachment 3885396
> 
> View attachment 3885397


Three stunning beauties; 2 Reissues and you!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Three stunning beauties; 2 Reissues and you!!!


Awww....You're always sooo sweetest and beautiful lady inside and outside, my darling friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Busy errands with my boy by crossbody.....
Hope all of Chanel lovelies are having nice week! Love & Peace


----------



## CoCoLover20

shopgirl4cc said:


> Busy errands with my boy by crossbody.....
> Hope all of Chanel lovelies are having nice week! Love & Peace
> View attachment 3901207


You always have such cool & edgy style shopgirl4cc! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Busy errands with my boy by crossbody.....
> Hope all of Chanel lovelies are having nice week! Love & Peace
> View attachment 3901207


 SO S-E-X-Y gorgeous!! I’m envisioning myself sitting next to you in the passenger seat holding & protecting your beautiful Boy.


----------



## Kendie26

Elegantlytwist said:


> TakIng my reissue 226 our for the first time last weekend  so light weight so roomy. 226 is really the perfect size to wear on the shoulder.


THE PERFECT bag in every way!! LOVE


----------



## Kendie26

Not the best pic of this gold/beige babe but she was w/ me yesterday for work holiday event


----------



## Wifeyniyan

Not technically in the passenger seat!


----------



## emms2381

On way shopping - Brrrrrrrr baby it's cold outside [emoji318][emoji318]


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Busy errands with my boy by crossbody.....
> Hope all of Chanel lovelies are having nice week! Love & Peace
> View attachment 3901207


Gorgeous Boy!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Not the best pic of this gold/beige babe but she was w/ me yesterday for work holiday event


This bag just glows!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday's travel companion.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday's travel companion.


Wow Amazing shot! What a beauty just like a gorgeous owner you!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Not the best pic of this gold/beige babe but she was w/ me yesterday for work holiday event


I never can get tired of seeing this beauty!! Soooo happy to see her again!!!I just adore this shade of gorgeous sheen on the leather....Seriously she is one of the most classy and elegant reissue ever


----------



## emms2381

Kendie26 said:


> Not the best pic of this gold/beige babe but she was w/ me yesterday for work holiday event



If I could swear, (but I won't because I'm a lady) I'd say blooming gorgeous my dear xxx


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> SO S-E-X-Y gorgeous!! I’m envisioning myself sitting next to you in the passenger seat holding & protecting your beautiful Boy.


You're a daling!!! I love you so much ~ my sunshine


----------



## shopgirl4cc

CoCoLover20 said:


> You always have such cool & edgy style shopgirl4cc! ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you so much @CoCoLover20


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous Boy!!


Thank you my beautiful friend DM!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow Amazing shot! What a beauty just like a gorgeous owner you!!!


Thank you, my sweet and beautiful shopgirl4cc.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday's travel companion.


Such a happy/cheerful magnificent bag/color....love it with the pink red scarf too..totally exquisite like you girlfriend!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> This bag just glows!!!





emms2381 said:


> If I could swear, (but I won't because I'm a lady) I'd say blooming gorgeous my dear xxx





shopgirl4cc said:


> You're a daling!!! I love you so much ~ my sunshine


Kind thanks to you beautiful gals! Haha emms, i love the “blooming gorgeous” instead of curse word...you are adorbs! Kisses to you all!


----------



## Vanana




----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Such a happy/cheerful magnificent bag/color....love it with the pink red scarf too..totally exquisite like you girlfriend!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> View attachment 3903290


My favorite!!


----------



## Andy_Sach

Hope this is qualified as passenger seat


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> View attachment 3903290


Ok, so is it weird or scary that i was scrolling up on my ipad so i couldn’t see your avatar pic/name yet & as I slowly scrolled up & saw this spectacular Boy, i said “here’s Van & her amazing Boy wonder!”  A true fave of mine


----------



## emms2381

Vanana said:


> View attachment 3903290



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Ok, so is it weird or scary that i was scrolling up on my ipad so i couldn’t see your avatar pic/name yet & as I slowly scrolled up & saw this spectacular Boy, i said “here’s Van & her amazing Boy wonder!”  A true fave of mine


Not weird at all we share love in common for quite a few bags. By the way, I don’t think I can be good for spring season. I saw way too many items I love and I am completely panicking that there may be a repeat of 17 cruise Cuba level damage


----------



## cheeseny

Enjoy taking her out everyday~ ❤️


----------



## VegasCyn




----------



## Dextersmom

Ok. my friends @shopgirl4cc, @Kendie26, @Vanana, @Iamminda (sorry if I am skipping someone), I am joining your cake pop party!!  Picked up 2 peppermint brownie pops today and plan to share them tonight with DH.  My other passengers include my 225 (second day in a row) and a cute elf.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Ok. my friends @shopgirl4cc, @Kendie26, @Vanana, @Iamminda (sorry if I am skipping someone), I am joining your cake pop party!!  Picked up 2 peppermint brownie pops today and plan to share them tonight with DH.  My other passengers include my 225 (second day in a row) and a cute elf.


Yeah for cake pop!!  You are super lucky to find the peppermint brownie ones.  (I went again today but no peppermint ).  Gorgeous Reissue and cute elf!  Have a great day.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Yeah for cake pop!!  You are super lucky to find the peppermint brownie ones.  (I went again today but no peppermint ).  Gorgeous Reissue and cute elf!  Have a great day.


Hi, my friend.  Thank you and I'm sorry you can't find the peppermint ones.  Maybe I had beginner's luck?  I got them at the Starbucks inside my Von's and when I ordered the 2 in the case, she immediately took 2 more from hidden cabinet below and replenished the case.....maybe they are abundant inside Von's, I don't know.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Ok. my friends @shopgirl4cc, @Kendie26, @Vanana, @Iamminda (sorry if I am skipping someone), I am joining your cake pop party!!  Picked up 2 peppermint brownie pops today and plan to share them tonight with DH.  My other passengers include my 225 (second day in a row) and a cute elf.


Way to go DM!! That’s the flavor i had last time...yummy (it is super sweet)Elf is adorable & clearly your reissue is the star on the seat!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Way to go DM!! That’s the flavor i had last time...yummy (it is super sweet)Elf is adorable & clearly your reissue is the star on the seat!


Thank you, my lovely friend.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Ok. my friends @shopgirl4cc, @Kendie26, @Vanana, @Iamminda (sorry if I am skipping someone), I am joining your cake pop party!!  Picked up 2 peppermint brownie pops today and plan to share them tonight with DH.  My other passengers include my 225 (second day in a row) and a cute elf.


OMGHOW Adorable you are my beautiful friend DM!!THAT ELF!!!TOO CUTE!!! I WANT THAT ELF~~Seriously I wanna wrap the ELF as gift to myself! I LOVE him! AND I LOVE YOU the best!!  LOVE your gorgeous chevron reissue!! 
( So sorry! excuse my hyper mode and extra noisy emoji... haha )
I did not have time to relax to get to Starbucks this week in this madness season for too many events everyday.....and even forgot to take pic of my Chanel lately...  even though I take my Chanel wherever as you know well. Hopefully this craziness gets clam down soon and I can make it before peppermint pop will be finished!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Ok. my friends @shopgirl4cc, @Kendie26, @Vanana, @Iamminda (sorry if I am skipping someone), I am joining your cake pop party!!  Picked up 2 peppermint brownie pops today and plan to share them tonight with DH.  My other passengers include my 225 (second day in a row) and a cute elf.


Dear Dextersmom, I can't even make this up. I just received an elf as well so I *had* to tag you back to continue our sharing of elf photos beside the cake pops @shopgirl4cc, @Kendie26 , @Iamminda  :giggles:
That said it was way too cold to go outside for a passenger seat photo, so I grabbed one of DH's toy cars from the garage to make this happen! 

Hope you all like it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Dear Dextersmom, I can't even make this up. I just received an elf as well so I *had* to tag you back to continue our sharing of elf photos beside the cake pops @shopgirl4cc, @Kendie26 , @Iamminda  :giggles:
> That said it was way too cold to go outside for a passenger seat photo, so I grabbed one of DH's toy cars from the garage to make this happen!
> 
> Hope you all like it!
> View attachment 3913196


Vanana, that is so awesome and you are simply hilarious!! I LOVE it!!! Are we starting a new trend??  Chanel and cake pops and.....elves??! 


shopgirl4cc said:


> OMGHOW Adorable you are my beautiful friend DM!!THAT ELF!!!TOO CUTE!!! I WANT THAT ELF~~Seriously I wanna wrap the ELF as gift to myself! I LOVE him! AND I LOVE YOU the best!!  LOVE your gorgeous chevron reissue!!
> ( So sorry! excuse my hyper mode and extra noisy emoji... haha )
> I did not have time to relax to get to Starbucks this week in this madness season for too many events everyday.....and even forgot to take pic of my Chanel lately...  even though I take my Chanel wherever as you know well. Hopefully this craziness gets clam down soon and I can make it before peppermint pop will be finished!


You are the cutest, sweetest, most adorable thing ever, my friend.  I literally went to Von's today to buy bananas and then saw the cute elf displayed and then the cake pops at the Starbuck's (inside the grocery store).  I just ate it, by the way and it was super yummy and a nice, sweet treat. 
PS.  I hope that you will find some time for yourself soon. You can't be there for others unless you care good care of you, my sweet friend.


----------



## FunBagz

Happy holidays, TPFers!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Vanana, that is so awesome and you are simply hilarious!! I LOVE it!!! Are we starting a new trend??  Chanel and cake pops and.....elves??!
> 
> You are the cutest, sweetest, most adorable thing ever, my friend.  I literally went to Von's today to buy bananas and then saw the cute elf displayed and then the cake pops at the Starbuck's (inside the grocery store).  I just ate it, by the way and it was super yummy and a nice, sweet treat.
> PS.  I hope that you will find some time for yourself soon. You can't be there for others unless you care good care of you, my sweet friend.


NEXT CHALLENGE: Chanel with Elf holding Cake pops!


----------



## Vanana

FunBagz said:


> Happy holidays, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3913517


SO BEAUTIFUL and FESTIVE!!!! Happy holidays!!!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Dear Dextersmom, I can't even make this up. I just received an elf as well so I *had* to tag you back to continue our sharing of elf photos beside the cake pops @shopgirl4cc, @Kendie26 , @Iamminda  :giggles:
> That said it was way too cold to go outside for a passenger seat photo, so I grabbed one of DH's toy cars from the garage to make this happen!
> 
> Hope you all like it!
> View attachment 3913196


Awww so cute and fun!!! LOVE that idea @Vanana !!  Love your sense always and awww NOW I want your ELF too ~~ He is just too cute!!!


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Awww so cute and fun!!! LOVE that idea @Vanana !!  Love your sense always and awww NOW I want your ELF too ~~ He is just too cute!!!


elf and cake pops = happiness

merry Christmas!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Happy holidays, TPFers!
> 
> View attachment 3913517


Gorgeours pic @FunBagz !!!! OMG I took very similar pic today at the restaurant's bath room after shopping! Wow You won't believe that this is just this noon! Here is the pic I was going to post tonight! Something connected!!  Happy holiday to you dear friend!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> elf and cake pops = happiness
> 
> merry Christmas!!


 Merry Christmas to you too my dear sweet friend!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Vanana, that is so awesome and you are simply hilarious!! I LOVE it!!! Are we starting a new trend??  Chanel and cake pops and.....elves??!
> 
> You are the cutest, sweetest, most adorable thing ever, my friend.  I literally went to Von's today to buy bananas and then saw the cute elf displayed and then the cake pops at the Starbuck's (inside the grocery store).  I just ate it, by the way and it was super yummy and a nice, sweet treat.
> PS.  I hope that you will find some time for yourself soon. You can't be there for others unless you care good care of you, my sweet friend.


Yes you're right! I completely agree my dear beautiful friend DM!! I finally took a little break for myself and went to lunch & little shopping quick today ( I haven't shopped for a month even though this is such a fun shopping timing! ) I did swing by but I couldn't find peppermint pop & didn't have nought time to find my ELF but hopefully soon!! 

Guess what, Ladies, @Kendie26 @Dextersmom @Vanana @Iamminda Something weird things at my area's Starbuck they didn't have peppermint cake pop left but this funny "mummy" was sitting instead Why this season?! Not an old stock from halloween though. I actually got worried and asked them  then they said just came this morning! Have you ladies ever seen this one at your area' too?? Not that cute or pretty look at all but taste was just similar or vanilla or "birthday" cake pop strawberry version


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes you're right! I completely agree my dear beautiful friend DM!! I finally took a little break for myself and went to lunch & little shopping quick today ( I haven't shopped for a month even though this is such a fun shopping timing! ) I did swing by but I couldn't find peppermint pop & didn't have nought time to find my ELF but hopefully soon!!
> 
> Guess what, Ladies, @Kendie26 @Dextersmom @Vanana @Iamminda Something weird things at my area's Starbuck they didn't have peppermint cake pop left but this funny "mummy" was sitting instead Why this season?! Not an old stock from halloween though. I actually got worried and asked them  then they said just came this morning! Have you ladies ever seen this one at your area' too?? Not that cute or pretty look at all but taste was just similar or vanilla or "birthday" cake pop strawberry version
> 
> View attachment 3913747


Your red classic flap is so gorgeous, my friend and I'm so glad you were able take a little break.  I am new to the cake pop world, so that little guy is a mystery.....could he be a wise man.....hmmmm....or a shepherd??!  I don't know, but he is cute.....what about a little snowman???


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Your red classic flap is so gorgeous, my friend and I'm so glad you were able take a little break.  I am new to the cake pop world, so that little guy is a mystery.....could he be a wise man.....hmmmm....or a shepherd??!  I don't know, but he is cute.....what about a little snowman???


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> NEXT CHALLENGE: Chanel with Elf holding Cake pops!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Your red classic flap is so gorgeous, my friend and I'm so glad you were able take a little break.  I am new to the cake pop world, so that little guy is a mystery.....could he be a wise man.....hmmmm....or a shepherd??!  I don't know, but he is cute.....what about a little snowman???


Actually Their title was "mummy"  Why now?? It's really mystery to me and wondering if anyone encountered same one at their local Starbucks this week  please let me know~ How I wish they had more pure sense of humor like you have, it would have been so happy to eat that


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes you're right! I completely agree my dear beautiful friend DM!! I finally took a little break for myself and went to lunch & little shopping quick today ( I haven't shopped for a month even though this is such a fun shopping timing! ) I did swing by but I couldn't find peppermint pop & didn't have nought time to find my ELF but hopefully soon!!
> 
> Guess what, Ladies, @Kendie26 @Dextersmom @Vanana @Iamminda Something weird things at my area's Starbuck they didn't have peppermint cake pop left but this funny "mummy" was sitting instead Why this season?! Not an old stock from halloween though. I actually got worried and asked them  then they said just came this morning! Have you ladies ever seen this one at your area' too?? Not that cute or pretty look at all but taste was just similar or vanilla or "birthday" cake pop strawberry version
> 
> View attachment 3913747


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Actually Their title was "mummy"  Why now?? It's really mystery to me and wondering if anyone encountered same one at their local Starbucks this week  please let me know~ How I wish they had more pure sense of humor like you have, it would have been so happy to eat that


Hmm, my post above went haywire & didn’t post correct so here goes...dying LOL & guess what my Love, i saw this “mummy” yesterday too! My first thought was “hmmm, maybe this cake pop is getting a facial!” (Like a seaweed facial wrap mask or something of the sort!) Thank you always for the laughs & magnetic personality that you bring to us! Obviously we all love & admire both you & your stunning red beauty....heck, ALL of your red family Chanel’s


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes you're right! I completely agree my dear beautiful friend DM!! I finally took a little break for myself and went to lunch & little shopping quick today ( I haven't shopped for a month even though this is such a fun shopping timing! ) I did swing by but I couldn't find peppermint pop & didn't have nought time to find my ELF but hopefully soon!!
> 
> Guess what, Ladies, @Kendie26 @Dextersmom @Vanana @Iamminda Something weird things at my area's Starbuck they didn't have peppermint cake pop left but this funny "mummy" was sitting instead Why this season?! Not an old stock from halloween though. I actually got worried and asked them  then they said just came this morning! Have you ladies ever seen this one at your area' too?? Not that cute or pretty look at all but taste was just similar or vanilla or "birthday" cake pop strawberry version
> 
> View attachment 3913747


That is too funny! They made a cake pop of me in the morning so I can grab this with my coffee!
Starbucks  me


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Hmm, my post above went haywire & didn’t post correct so here goes...dying LOL & guess what my Love, i saw this “mummy” yesterday too! My first thought was “hmmm, maybe this cake pop is getting a facial!” (Like a seaweed facial wrap mask or something of the sort!) Thank you always for the laughs & magnetic personality that you bring to us! Obviously we all love & admire both you & your stunning red beauty....heck, ALL of your red family Chanel’s



Awww Thank you so much my darling!   You're just always such sweetest and warmest my dearest friend 
I am soooo relieved and happy to hear YOU also saw that mystery "mummy" pop!!!!
LOL LOL LOL   You just made me laugh soooo soooooo hard!!!!  "getting facial"!!!!!! My stomach is flipped and ache!!!!   I am crying here!!! SERIOUSLY YOU HAVE THE BEST sense of humor!!!!! You're such a darling!!!  LOVE your imaginative and such a fun personality my friend!!!!!  Love you!! & Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Vanana

Velvet sapphire 225 reissue with matte gold hardware today


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> Velvet sapphire 225 reissue with matte gold hardware today
> View attachment 3914919


BEAUTIFUL!!! Very special reissue!! Antique gold HW is the best match on the beautiful blue velvet


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Velvet sapphire 225 reissue with matte gold hardware today
> View attachment 3914919


STOP IT RIGHT NOW!!!! You know you are torturing me w/ this one


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Awww Thank you so much my darling!   You're just always such sweetest and warmest my dearest friend
> I am soooo relieved and happy to hear YOU also saw that mystery "mummy" pop!!!!
> LOL LOL LOL   You just made me laugh soooo soooooo hard!!!!  "getting facial"!!!!!! My stomach is flipped and ache!!!!   I am crying here!!! SERIOUSLY YOU HAVE THE BEST sense of humor!!!!! You're such a darling!!!  LOVE your imaginative and such a fun personality my friend!!!!!  Love you!! & Merry Christmas!!!!


Mutual love & laugh-fest my sweetest!! Maybe that Mummy/facial Pop is a new special edition pop for all of us chanel lovers....when we meet next year for yogawe can then get facials afterward, then the cake pop. Love you girl, Merry HOHOHO Christmas


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> STOP IT RIGHT NOW!!!! You know you are torturing me w/ this one


Hahaha you are so funny


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Hahaha you are so funny


But i wasn’t kidding!! You ARE killing me w/ that velvet bag.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> But i wasn’t kidding!! You ARE killing me w/ that velvet bag.


Would you want to... locate one?


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Would you want to... locate one?


Tehehehe (need to try the ROFL lol emoji)  ...um “want’.....YES!!! BUT you know i’m Trying best to behave since i just bought a new car  (named her “coco” of course....figured you’d get mad at me if i named something else “Van” again! But THANK YOU for asking LoveBug!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Tehehehe (need to try the ROFL lol emoji)  ...um “want’.....YES!!! BUT you know i’m Trying best to behave since i just bought a new car  (named her “coco” of course....figured you’d get mad at me if i named something else “Van” again! But THANK YOU for asking LoveBug!


Oh a new vroom vroom is much more fun!!


----------



## Luxlynx

A


----------



## AllthingsLV

Me & my Chanel Medium Chain Around Messenger running around today.


----------



## Law

Vanana said:


> Velvet sapphire 225 reissue with matte gold hardware today
> View attachment 3914919



Woah! I think I died and went to heaven, ticking all the boxes for me, Blue velvet, GHW, reissue, omg @Vanana you really have impeccable taste!!


----------



## lovelouis98

Dextersmom said:


> Ok. my friends @shopgirl4cc, @Kendie26, @Vanana, @Iamminda (sorry if I am skipping someone), I am joining your cake pop party!!  Picked up 2 peppermint brownie pops today and plan to share them tonight with DH.  My other passengers include my 225 (second day in a row) and a cute elf.




Beautiful


----------



## Venessa84

Vanana said:


> Velvet sapphire 225 reissue with matte gold hardware today
> View attachment 3914919



Just when I don’t think I need another blue, a color this beautiful is posted! Amazing!!


----------



## Venessa84

I’m riding in the back seat with my daughter while this girl is riding shot gun.


----------



## nashpoo

Taking my mini out for the first time! Prefect for errands on a rainy day!


----------



## Dextersmom

lovelouis98 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Velvet sapphire 225 reissue with matte gold hardware today
> View attachment 3914919


Wow..... this is so gorgeous!!!! I love love the color....


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> Woah! I think I died and went to heaven, ticking all the boxes for me, Blue velvet, GHW, reissue, omg @Vanana you really have impeccable taste!!


Thank you so much or sharing my love for it  I can’t resist this little guy!


----------



## Vanana

Venessa84 said:


> Just when I don’t think I need another blue, a color this beautiful is posted! Amazing!!


Hello fellow blue lover! I can never resist a great blue! I get what you mean  thank you!!


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Wow..... this is so gorgeous!!!! I love love the color....


Thanks auvina it’s my first velvet and I think I need more!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss grey out & about


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Miss grey out & about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929669


The light is hitting it just right.....stunning!!


----------



## sunandflowers

Me and My Boy


----------



## lilmissmeca

Kendie26 said:


> Miss grey out & about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929669


I think I just fainted again!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Miss grey out & about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3929669


There were at least 3 shades of grey reflected in there... so naughty


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> The light is hitting it just right.....stunning!!





lilmissmeca said:


> I think I just fainted again!





Vanana said:


> There were at least 3 shades of grey reflected in there... so naughty


Kind thanks Chanel divas!! I also liked how the light was hitting it DM but for whatever reason i just can NOT get the most accurate pic of this color grey~to me it always looks way more blue online from it’s blue undertones.It’s a perfect shade of grey (for me) in real life. 
@lilmissmeca please don’t faint too muchthank you so much!@Vanana   YOU ARE NAUGHTY & we love it!


----------



## MarLie

Burgundy flap out with me on this icy cold day


----------



## Azula

Vanana said:


> View attachment 3903290


Wow, love the color!!


----------



## jourai

Out with my boy [emoji18]


----------



## Vanana

To go shopping for more chanel of course


----------



## Steph5487

I know I shared this before but I am obsessed with my new boy


----------



## Kendie26

MarLie said:


> Burgundy flap out with me on this icy cold day
> 
> View attachment 3934268


Dang I LOVE seeing burgundy!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> To go shopping for more chanel of course
> View attachment 3940667


S-E-X-Y!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> S-E-X-Y!


----------



## Vanana

Steph5487 said:


> I know I shared this before but I am obsessed with my new boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940797


Love the boy of course but Fascinated by that gorgeous tweed sleeve!


----------



## Steph5487

Vanana said:


> Love the boy of course but Fascinated by that gorgeous tweed sleeve!



Thank you Vanana! I have a tweed obsession so when I find a jacket I love I have to buy it!


----------



## Vanana

Steph5487 said:


> Thank you Vanana! I have a tweed obsession so when I find a jacket I love I have to buy it!


I so hear you!


----------



## sunandflowers

My new M/L Classic 25 series caviar is glorious


----------



## luvlux64

It’s finally above the freezing mark in Toronto! First time wearing my lovely Charm bracelet . Out to church & lunch with the fam . Happy Sunday, Coco lovers


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Red quilts on red quilts [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

luvlux64 said:


> It’s finally above the freezing mark in Toronto! First time wearing my lovely Charm bracelet . Out to church & lunch with the fam . Happy Sunday, Coco lovers
> 
> View attachment 3941292



Love your bracelet do they sell these harms individually?


----------



## luvlux64

8ubble6umpink said:


> Love your bracelet do they sell these harms individually?


Thanks. I’m not sure. But I got this as is.


----------



## love2learn

jourai said:


> Out with my boy [emoji18]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940637



This is one gorgeous Boy[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  Such a rich scrumptious color!!!


----------



## love2learn

Vanana said:


> To go shopping for more chanel of course
> View attachment 3940667



Love seeing this beauty!!!   Such a beautiful red[emoji173]️


----------



## love2learn

Steph5487 said:


> I know I shared this before but I am obsessed with my new boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940797



Keep sharing!!   This color, I know is considered a neutral, but it’s such beautiful eye candy to me[emoji177]


----------



## love2learn

sunandflowers said:


> View attachment 3941262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new M/L Classic 25 series caviar is glorious



Looks so pretty laying on your scarf too[emoji173]️


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> It’s finally above the freezing mark in Toronto! First time wearing my lovely Charm bracelet . Out to church & lunch with the fam . Happy Sunday, Coco lovers
> 
> View attachment 3941292



Very cute bracelet, and love the vivid blue[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Vanana

love2learn said:


> Love seeing this beauty!!!   Such a beautiful red[emoji173]️


Thank you


----------



## Steph5487

luvlux64 said:


> It’s finally above the freezing mark in Toronto! First time wearing my lovely Charm bracelet . Out to church & lunch with the fam . Happy Sunday, Coco lovers
> 
> View attachment 3941292



What a gorgeous blue!!!


----------



## luvlux64

love2learn said:


> Very cute bracelet, and love the vivid blue[emoji177][emoji177]





Steph5487 said:


> What a gorgeous blue!!!



Thank you . Yes this shade of blue gorgeous especially in outdoor lighting


----------



## nuf

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Red quilts on red quilts [emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941587


OMG! Red heaven! Love it so much


----------



## deb68nc

My small cf riding with me today...


----------



## sunandflowers

love2learn said:


> Looks so pretty laying on your scarf too[emoji173]️


Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

I love this icy/sparkly  brooch so much.


----------



## Luxlynx

My jumbo girl went for a lunch date in the snowy weather.


----------



## MsModernShopper

Black beauty ridin’ shotgun today


----------



## Luxlynx

MsModernShopper said:


> Black beauty ridin’ shotgun today
> View attachment 3952392


Omg! I thought i had posted a picture of my bag again 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and forgot it.


----------



## MsModernShopper

Luxlynx said:


> Omg! I thought i had posted a picture of my bag again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and forgot it.


 
Twinsies!!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> I love this icy/sparkly  brooch so much.


I love the whole picture!!  Thank you for the eye candy DM!!


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> I love the whole picture!!  Thank you for the eye candy DM!!


Thank you.


----------



## luvlux64

Did some damage today ... will reveal at non chanel indulgences thread . Happy Friday


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with my first CC bag!  I have to say that so far, it has been everything I ever dreamt it would be like — I love it!!!  Happy Friday everyone .


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my first CC bag!  I have to say that so far, it has been everything I ever dreamt it would be like — I love it!!!  Happy Friday everyone .


It is perfect and I am so glad you are happy with this beauty, my sweet IM!!


----------



## Luxlynx

MsModernShopper said:


> Twinsies!!!


Yes.  And such a practical bag. I use a bit to often.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> It is perfect and I am so glad you are happy with this beauty, my sweet IM!!


Thanks very much dear DM .  It was a pleasure carrying her today.


----------



## Vanana

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my first CC bag!  I have to say that so far, it has been everything I ever dreamt it would be like — I love it!!!  Happy Friday everyone .


Wow so happy for you to hear that!!’


----------



## love2learn

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my first CC bag!  I have to say that so far, it has been everything I ever dreamt it would be like — I love it!!!  Happy Friday everyone .


She looks beautiful Lamminda!!


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> Did some damage today ... will reveal at non chanel indulgences thread . Happy Friday
> View attachment 3955049


Wow!!!  I'll have to check the "non chanel" thread and see your goodies!!  Just looking at the bags sitting there makes me happy


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you so much.  I don’t know how you all can stay focused on the road with your beautiful CCs in the passenger seat (lol ).  



Vanana said:


> Wow so happy for you to hear that!!’





love2learn said:


> She looks beautiful Lamminda!!


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my first CC bag!  I have to say that so far, it has been everything I ever dreamt it would be like — I love it!!!  Happy Friday everyone .


WooHooo she is OUT on the town....spreading lots of smiles & joy along the way! Congrats again sista & so SO SO happy for you!


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> WooHooo she is OUT on the town....spreading lots of smiles & joy along the way! Congrats again sista & so SO SO happy for you!


Thanks so much dear K.  Now I understand why you have so many gorgeous Reissues — they are truly understated and elegant.


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday with my iridescent Medium CF.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my iridescent Medium CF.


Beautiful CF and arm candy dear DM.  Wishing you a relaxing weekend


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my iridescent Medium CF.


Beautiful pic!!  Love seeing your beautiful accessories too


----------



## Vanana

Double posting this one since I’m lazy and technically this is in passenger seat


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Beautiful pic!!  Love seeing your beautiful accessories too





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful CF and arm candy dear DM.  Wishing you a relaxing weekend


Thank you both and wishing you a beautiful day.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Errands with mini.....Have a lovely weekend Chanel Lovers!


----------



## Kendie26

A true love of my life! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tweed Reissue small/225 size


----------



## Christofle

Kendie26 said:


> A true love of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweed Reissue small/225 size



Such an amazing tweed! Loving the earthy tones of your reissue.


----------



## StefaniJoy

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my first CC bag!  I have to say that so far, it has been everything I ever dreamt it would be like — I love it!!!  Happy Friday everyone .



Congratulations on your beautiful CC bag! I remember my “first” and it’s the best feeling to own something so beautiful and classic. Enjoy your lovely [emoji164][emoji164]


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday, Coco Sweets! 
Out to church & lunch with the fam


----------



## Iamminda

StefaniJoy said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful CC bag! I remember my “first” and it’s the best feeling to own something so beautiful and classic. Enjoy your lovely [emoji164][emoji164]


Thanks very much. I am indeed enjoying this classic beauty.  I hope you are enjoying your red Bal beauties (super envious )


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> A true love of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweed Reissue small/225 size


This bag was totally made for you — the colors go perfectly with your beautiful wardrobe.  Kinda like Cinderella and her glass slipper


----------



## Kendie26

Christofle said:


> Such an amazing tweed! Loving the earthy tones of your reissue.





Iamminda said:


> This bag was totally made for you — the colors go perfectly with your beautiful wardrobe.  Kinda like Cinderella and her glass slipper


Kindest thanks to you both! The colors are indeed well suited for my neutral loving preferences
 iamminda on the Cinderella comment TOO TOO funny!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Errands with mini.....Have a lovely weekend Chanel Lovers!
> View attachment 3956522


SO SO pretty I think i could eat it!!!!! Ha, that probably sounds gross, but you get my drift


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Sunday, Coco Sweets!
> Out to church & lunch with the fam
> View attachment 3957265


Tweed LOVEThese tweed colors are GORGEOUS! Love seeing your new charm bracelet too....you put things together beautifully luvlux!


----------



## daisychainz

I cannot seem to get it to photograph nicely but my WOC was beside me in the car this morning. The reissue one with the rainbow hardware and all the protective stickers still on. What can I say? I am still protective of her. I even carry the dustbag along.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday with my iridescent Medium CF.


Totally LOVE!!!


----------



## Auvina15

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Sunday, Coco Sweets!
> Out to church & lunch with the fam
> View attachment 3957265


Very adorable!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> A true love of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweed Reissue small/225 size


Yes!!! She deserves it!!! The tweed design just blends so perfect with the hardware... a truly beauty!!!


----------



## Auvina15

daisychainz said:


> I cannot seem to get it to photograph nicely but my WOC was beside me in the car this morning. The reissue one with the rainbow hardware and all the protective stickers still on. What can I say? I am still protective of her. I even carry the dustbag along.
> View attachment 3958085


This is a fantastic piece!!!


----------



## Auvina15

A


Vanana said:


> Double posting this one since I’m lazy and technically this is in passenger seat
> View attachment 3956255


Absolutely love love everything!!! Each of them is one of the bests!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> First day out with my first CC bag!  I have to say that so far, it has been everything I ever dreamt it would be like — I love it!!!  Happy Friday everyone .


Woaaaa.. here she is!!! Major congrats to you, lovely IM!!! It's absolutely a wonderful bag, the best first CC piece to own!!! I'm very happy for you, my dear friend!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> Woaaaa.. here she is!!! Major congrats to you, lovely IM!!! It's absolutely a wonderful bag, the best first CC piece to own!!! I'm very happy for you, my dear friend!


Thanks so much dear Auvina .  I hope your new year is off to a great start.  You have been missed (especially over at our wonderful Bal-land, not kidding, sweet SGCW asked about you.)


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Yes!!! She deserves it!!! The tweed design just blends so perfect with the hardware... a truly beauty!!!


Thank you darling beauty....how are you?We’ve missed you indeedHope life is wonderful for you & family.


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Totally LOVE!!!


Thank you so much, my sweet friend!!  I have missed you and have been sending you happy thoughts.  It is wonderful to hear from you and I am hoping that all is well with you.


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> A
> 
> Absolutely love love everything!!! Each of them is one of the bests!!!


Thanks auvina


----------



## Vanana

daisychainz said:


> I cannot seem to get it to photograph nicely but my WOC was beside me in the car this morning. The reissue one with the rainbow hardware and all the protective stickers still on. What can I say? I am still protective of her. I even carry the dustbag along.
> View attachment 3958085


I get it! The protectiveness  I saw it in person and it’s lovely indeed. If it helps, when I first got my purple rainbow boy bag with rainbow hardware I did lots of research to see how the hardware was made to have rainbow effect - basically is it a coating like the so black hardware which may peel or scratch? Or was it treated - meaning it’s “turned” this way and just like silver or gold where u can scratch like any metal but not peeling etc. long story short I read up professional boards like blacksmiths and such and found that this effect is done through treating the metal to become this way. This made me feel better that it’s just as durable as any metal hardware and so far it’s true for the years I wore it I didn’t use any special care at all and it’s fine - hope this help ease your mind a bit in enjoying it. That rainbow hardware deserves to be seen!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Tweed LOVEThese tweed colors are GORGEOUS! Love seeing your new charm bracelet too....you put things together beautifully luvlux!


Thanks darling ... I love playing with the handful pieces in my collection


----------



## luvlux64

Auvina15 said:


> Very adorable!


Thanks hon


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much dear Auvina .  I hope your new year is off to a great start.  You have been missed (especially over at our wonderful Bal-land, not kidding, sweet SGCW asked about you.)





Kendie26 said:


> Thank you darling beauty....how are you?We’ve missed you indeedHope life is wonderful for you & family.





Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, my sweet friend!!  I have missed you and have been sending you happy thoughts.  It is wonderful to hear from you and I am hoping that all is well with you.


You all are sooo kind and super sweet!!! I love you all!!! I had the bad migraines a couple weeks ago, it lasted about 3 days and it was the worst. I was feeling  really off and was not interested to anything!! I feel much better now and happy to be back!
IM, lately I've only been popping on this CC forum off and on(due to my tight time fund), still carrying my Bals though. SGCW is so lovely. I've missed the girls there too, definitely will visit Bal land soon!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> You all are sooo kind and super sweet!!! I love you all!!! I had the bad migraines a couple weeks ago, it lasted about 3 days and it was the worst. I was feeling  really off and was not interested to anything!! I feel much better now and happy to be back!
> IM, lately I've only been popping on this CC forum off and on(due to my tight time fund), still carrying my Bals though. SGCW is so lovely. I've missed the girls there too, definitely will visit Bal land soon!!!


So sorry to hear about your migraines. my friend.


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> A true love of my life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweed Reissue small/225 size


What a unique reissue.  Totally love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Auvina15 said:


> You all are sooo kind and super sweet!!! I love you all!!! I had the bad migraines a couple weeks ago, it lasted about 3 days and it was the worst. I was feeling  really off and was not interested to anything!! I feel much better now and happy to be back!
> IM, lately I've only been popping on this CC forum off and on(due to my tight time fund), still carrying my Bals though. SGCW is so lovely. I've missed the girls there too, definitely will visit Bal land soon!!!


Oh I am sorry to hear about your bad migraines (yikes, 3 days long too, can’t even imagine  ).  So glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> You all are sooo kind and super sweet!!! I love you all!!! I had the bad migraines a couple weeks ago, it lasted about 3 days and it was the worst. I was feeling  really off and was not interested to anything!! I feel much better now and happy to be back!
> IM, lately I've only been popping on this CC forum off and on(due to my tight time fund), still carrying my Bals though. SGCW is so lovely. I've missed the girls there too, definitely will visit Bal land soon!!!


Oh auvina so glad to hear you are better. DH gets lots of migraines whenever the weather changes and I know it’s successful torture!   I heard to avoid dairy when that happens may help but 3 days a long time I hope you get to relax for a few days to recover your fabulous self


----------



## Zucnarf

Beige on beige


----------



## Auvina15

Vanana said:


> Oh auvina so glad to hear you are better. DH gets lots of migraines whenever the weather changes and I know it’s successful torture!   I heard to avoid dairy when that happens may help but 3 days a long time I hope you get to relax for a few days to recover your fabulous self


Thank you so much for the tip, sweet Vanana!!!I can get migraines easily due to weather, hormone changes(monthly ), odors, perfumes( I'm not allergic to Chanel perfumes and having  quite a few) ...So I normally have migraines 1-2 times/ month and sometimes coffee would help for a mild one. The worst one liked last time could be happened once a year, I even took the good prescription pills for that but it came back every 2-3hrs so I had to keep taking pills, and it took at least a week for me to recover!!! I know, it's not fun .....and I've been dealing with this since teenage. My DH used to have it badly when he was younger, luckily now it's just gone by itself!
I'll avoid dairy when I feel the first sign of having a migraine!
Have a wonderful week, my dear friend!


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> Oh auvina so glad to hear you are better. DH gets lots of migraines whenever the weather changes and I know it’s successful torture!   I heard to avoid dairy when that happens may help but 3 days a long time I hope you get to relax for a few days to recover your fabulous self


Have you tried magnesium? I had really really terrible migraines during my pregnancy that completely went away after I started taking baths with magnesium salts. That stuff is a miracle.


----------



## Vanana

Auvina15 said:


> Thank you so much for the tip, sweet Vanana!!!I can get migraines easily due to weather, hormone changes(monthly ), odors, perfumes( I'm not allergic to Chanel perfumes and having  quite a few) ...So I normally have migraines 1-2 times/ month and sometimes coffee would help for a mild one. The worst one liked last time could be happened once a year, I even took the good prescription pills for that but it came back every 2-3hrs so I had to keep taking pills, and it took at least a week for me to recover!!! I know, it's not fun .....and I've been dealing with this since teenage. My DH used to have it badly when he was younger, luckily now it's just gone by itself!
> I'll avoid dairy when I feel the first sign of having a migraine!
> Have a wonderful week, my dear friend!


Oh my gosh I hope you will someday loose this migraine like your husband too!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My yesterday ~ my favorite 14C red mini & behind fun guy is my new favorite casual bag “Bao Bao Issey Miyake”  of a contemporary designer "Issey Miyake"  ~ Thanks for letting me share   Hope every Chanel lovelies have a nice week ~


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using this Boy tonight[emoji254]


----------



## Kendie26




----------



## fabuleux

Weekend shopper said:


> Using this Boy tonight[emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960824


This bag looks beautiful!


----------



## MommyDaze

Jumbo headed to Michael’s to pick up supplies for DD’s molecule project.


----------



## Springshine

My cute mini flap


----------



## Weekend shopper

fabuleux said:


> This bag looks beautiful!


Thank you ☺


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


>


I really adore your beautiful 226 RHW My dearest darling friend @Kendie26
Yours look perfectly balanced amount of distressed wrinkle and purffiness, and edginess with RHWI never get tired of looking at your black 226 and love to keep looking and hope more to come I am very sure you must inspired so many of Chanel lovers by your beautiful post of your gorgeous 226  I am in love with my 225 RHW so much which is the best daily & travel Chanel for me now, and I almost considered to add one more size 226 in same RHW when had a chance to buy in Paris in the future.... O yes  dangerously go back to my last Chanel obsession because of reissues  even though I am already done, seriously no more "need" purses in my collection, I can't rotate them all enough and don't even want to add into my limited spaces.....  BUT these reissues are that much attractive one and the best purse that I could declare it will be the best favorite Chanel forever for sure


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> I really adore your beautiful 226 RHW My dearest darling friend @Kendie26
> Yours look perfectly balanced amount of distressed wrinkle and purffiness, and edginess with RHWI never get tired of looking at your black 226 and love to keep looking and hope more to come I am very sure you must inspired so many of Chanel lovers by your beautiful post of your gorgeous 226  I am in love with my 225 RHW so much which is the best daily & travel Chanel for me now, and I almost considered to add one more size 226 in same RHW when had a chance to buy in Paris in the future.... O yes  dangerously go back to my last Chanel obsession because of reissues  even though I am already done, seriously no more "need" purses in my collection, I can't rotate them all enough and don't even want to add into my limited spaces.....  BUT these reissues are that much attractive one and the best purse that I could declare it will be the best favorite Chanel forever for sure


 thank you & I agree with you darling shopgirl!! It is also my favorite & the 1 that I would choose if I were allowed to only have 1 chanel the rest of my life. Your 225 size is perfect on you beautiful figure & besides, you have that most amazing charcoal grey in 226 (i think!) Have a wonderful week sweetest lady!!


----------



## Christofle

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3959107
> 
> Beige on beige



What a gorgeous neutral!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> thank you & I agree with you darling shopgirl!! It is also my favorite & the 1 that I would choose if I were allowed to only have 1 chanel the rest of my life. Your 225 size is perfect on you beautiful figure & besides, you have that most amazing charcoal grey in 226 (i think!) Have a wonderful week sweetest lady!!


Oh dearest friend! You're the one who made me go for RHW   my first reissue gold HW 225 has been proved how trusty and useful she's been, so i wanted to add RHW 225 as well, but too many destruction by other Chanel then forgot for 2 years until saw your 226 RHW  Also I'm little bit picky on reissue's leather...so i actually have passed a few in 2 years... but yours is just PERFECT leather from my view Yes that charcoal is size 226 which was unexpected my second reissue after my first trusty 225. 226 is great size! But only charcoal is little bit heavier and boxy than regular classic distressed reissue. weight is very important to me (well, excusing to wish distressed 226 RHW someday...lol haha ) For now I'm most using my 3rd reissue 225 RHW and satisfied the easiest combo.
You are the reissue  as i remember you at least own a few beautiful color and different material reissues, probably 5 or 6 now include the most cutest beauty of 224 I love your amazing collection all


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh dearest friend! You're the one who made me go for RHW   my first reissue gold HW 225 has been proved how trusty and useful she's been, so i wanted to add RHW 225 as well, but too many destruction by other Chanel then forgot for 2 years until saw your 226 RHW  Also I'm little bit picky on reissue's leather...so i actually have passed a few in 2 years... but yours is just PERFECT leather from my view Yes that charcoal is size 226 which was unexpected my second reissue after my first trusty 225. 226 is great size! But only charcoal is little bit heavier and boxy than regular classic distressed reissue. weight is very important to me (well, excusing to wish distressed 226 RHW someday...lol haha ) For now I'm most using my 3rd reissue 225 RHW and satisfied the easiest combo.
> You are the reissue  as i remember you at least own a few beautiful color and different material reissues, probably 5 or 6 now include the most cutest beauty of 224 I love your amazing collection all


Laughing hysterically...I LOVE YOU is pretty much all i can think of at the moment. Queen  Emoji you are my loveas well as a supreme Queen of all Chanels. Power to all of you Queens here on tPF!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

errands with my favorite 225 RHW ~ "aka a little sis" of @Kendie26  our reissue  her gorgeous 226 RHW Sorry I forgot to attach this pic in my last post


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> errands with my favorite 225 RHW ~ "aka a little sis" of @Kendie26  our reissue  her gorgeous 226 RHW Sorry I forgot to attach this pic in my last post
> View attachment 3981251


Wooot there she is!! What an incredible pic...looks SO phenomenal with your cool leather jacketYou are such a stylish, chic, gorgeous woman


----------



## Kendie26

Boy with me as I picked up my 2 new Chanel cardholders [emoji4][emoji119]


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Boy with me as I picked up my 2 new Chanel cardholders [emoji4][emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3982292


Ooh La La 
What a handsome boy! 
Can’t wait to see your new card holders


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Ooh La La
> What a handsome boy!
> Can’t wait to see your new card holders


Thanks kindly dear BF girlfriend!!! Hope you are well! New card holders are in Feb thread


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly dear BF girlfriend!!! Hope you are well! New card holders are in Feb thread


Hope you are well Dearest Kendie! 
Just saw your new card holders and wow! 
Congrats again!!! Love your Chanel collections


----------



## luvlux64

With my classic lamb today! Have a great Sunday loves


----------



## lisawenlv

Beautiful outfit for a beautiful Day.


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> With my classic lamb today! Have a great Sunday loves
> View attachment 3988548


Such a truly stunning bag & picture my friend!!LOVE the fuchsia/pink color of your coat!)


----------



## Kendie26

lisawenlv said:


> Beautiful outfit for a beautiful Day.


You indeed have a very beautiful bag.....love this color!


----------



## monkey88

My best company ever!


----------



## Law

daisychainz said:


> I cannot seem to get it to photograph nicely but my WOC was beside me in the car this morning. The reissue one with the rainbow hardware and all the protective stickers still on. What can I say? I am still protective of her. I even carry the dustbag along.
> View attachment 3958085



Absolutely love your WOC, I’ve seen this one in person and it’s glorious, photos don’t do it justice! Just a little tip re the protective stickers, I would avoid keeping them on as it can oxidise the metal and discolour it which is the last thing you want ! 

In the UK Chanel seems to remove these before they sell it when to you but I know not all boutiques do it


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Such a truly stunning bag & picture my friend!!LOVE the fuchsia/pink color of your coat!)


Thanks Ms K  . You’re always a sweetheart  .


----------



## shopgirl4cc

monkey88 said:


> View attachment 3989582
> 
> My best company ever!


Beautiful!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> With my classic lamb today! Have a great Sunday loves
> View attachment 3988548


Beautiful eye candies @luvlux64  I love your beautiful lamb ml with your LOVE & H ( twines )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

lisawenlv said:


> Beautiful outfit for a beautiful Day.


What a gorgeous Red patent mini @lisawenlv


----------



## luvlux64

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful eye candies @luvlux64  I love your beautiful lamb ml with your LOVE & H ( twines )


Thanks  .. Twinsies


----------



## chanelclassic8

Still can’t believe how beautiful the color is!  Thanks for letting me share.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

chanelclassic8 said:


> View attachment 3999777
> 
> 
> Still can’t believe how beautiful the color is!  Thanks for letting me share.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


SOOOOO gorgeous !!She adorns your car seat beautifully!!​


----------



## Vanana

chanelclassic8 said:


> View attachment 3999777
> 
> 
> Still can’t believe how beautiful the color is!  Thanks for letting me share.  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Really like this pretty blue color


----------



## Kendie26

Grey ML CF on way to dinner last night She was pretty hungry


----------



## ashin121

Kendie26 said:


> Grey ML CF on way to dinner last night [emoji2]She was pretty hungry[emoji3][emoji38]


Beautiful! Love the color!!


----------



## Kendie26

ashin121 said:


> Beautiful! Love the color!!



Thanks kindly ashin! [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Admiring my Beloved Tweed reissue [emoji4]


----------



## Vanana




----------



## Nadiazhang

Saturday


----------



## Steph5487

Running errands with Miss. Blue.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Grey ML CF on way to dinner last night She was pretty hungry





Kendie26 said:


> Admiring my Beloved Tweed reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002479


You truly have an amazing & perfect balanced and well considered collection dear my friend!! 
Btw I love your new car baby too  Congrats on your beauty!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Nadiazhang said:


> Saturday


Beautiful reissue wallet!! @Nadiazhang  Happy Saturday!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Steph5487 said:


> Running errands with Miss. Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005044


Beautiful BLUE Jumbo @Steph5487  Have a nice weekend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Vanana said:


> View attachment 4004912


Beautiful boy & ring!!  Love your cool pants too  Have a wonderful weekend @Vanana


----------



## shopgirl4cc

On the way to go to dinner with my family with easy quick grab & go crossbody mini ( 17B dark red this time ) Have a wonderful evening & weekend dear Chanel lovers ~


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> On the way to go to dinner with my family with easy quick grab & go crossbody mini ( 17B dark red this time ) Have a wonderful evening & weekend dear Chanel lovers ~
> View attachment 4005075


Gorgeous red mini, my sweet friend.


----------



## Nadiazhang

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful reissue wallet!! @Nadiazhang  Happy Saturday!


Thank you!


----------



## fifaii

My sunday morning


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> You truly have an amazing & perfect balanced and well considered collection dear my friend!!
> Btw I love your new car baby too  Congrats on your beauty!


Thank you so much darling! Wow, you noticed my new car I got it end of December. I’ve always had a car owned from my company for a gazillion years (they give you only a few choices) so this was the 1st time I got to decide exactly what I wanted ~& I’ve always loved the “interlocking 4 rings” brand, so it was an easy choice...the day I got her she was named “Coco” of course!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> On the way to go to dinner with my family with easy quick grab & go crossbody mini ( 17B dark red this time ) Have a wonderful evening & weekend dear Chanel lovers ~
> View attachment 4005075


I’m kissing the screen!! I need to go re-visit your red thread...a genius review of chanel reds from our Red Queen


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> Running errands with Miss. Blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4005044


LOOOOOOVE this blue!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> View attachment 4004912


What’s prettier-your Boy or your legs?!!! Impossible to answer


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> What’s prettier-your Boy or your legs?!!! Impossible to answer


The boy! The boy for sure!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> The boy! The boy for sure!!!


If i were able to have 1 of them, I’d def take your legs!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE your Boy but I always wanted gorgeous legs like yours!! #jealy!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you so much darling! Wow, you noticed my new car I got it end of December. I’ve always had a car owned from my company for a gazillion years (they give you only a few choices) so this was the 1st time I got to decide exactly what I wanted ~& I’ve always loved the “interlocking 4 rings” brand, so it was an easy choice...the day I got her she was named “Coco” of course!!


Ahahaha “interlocking 4 rings” !!   I understand that my fun friend, Yay Chanel addicts understand that!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous red mini, my sweet friend.





Kendie26 said:


> I’m kissing the screen!! I need to go re-visit your red thread...a genius review of chanel reds from our Red Queen


Ahaha Thank you my darling friends  I love you both so much


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you so much darling! Wow, you noticed my new car I got it end of December. I’ve always had a car owned from my company for a gazillion years (they give you only a few choices) so this was the 1st time I got to decide exactly what I wanted ~& I’ve always loved the “interlocking 4 rings” brand, so it was an easy choice...the day I got her she was named “Coco” of course!!


The “interlocking 4 rings” is sooo fun to drive. It’s absolutle my favorite for driving experience. Your great taste reflected in cars too


----------



## Vanana

Trusty dark silver caviar jumbo today for work. Need space to carry stuff in case of snow arrival earlier than forecasted...


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Trusty dark silver caviar jumbo today for work. Need space to carry stuff in case of snow arrival earlier than forecasted...
> View attachment 4007756





Vanana said:


> The “interlocking 4 rings” is sooo fun to drive. It’s absolutle my favorite for driving experience. Your great taste reflected in cars too


Oh woot!!! So happy you are bringing out a Jumbo beauty of yours!! LOVE times a million zillion!!
Wanna go for a drive in my sweet “Coco” wheels?!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Oh woot!!! So happy you are bringing out a Jumbo beauty of yours!! LOVE times a million zillion!!
> Wanna go for a drive in my sweet “Coco” wheels?!


Haha your next trip down bring your sweet ride and we will cruise with our chanels


----------



## Steph5487

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful BLUE Jumbo @Steph5487  Have a nice weekend




Thank you lady! I hope you had a great weekend as well!


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> LOOOOOOVE this blue!!




Thank you dear Kendie!


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Trusty dark silver caviar jumbo today for work. Need space to carry stuff in case of snow arrival earlier than forecasted...
> View attachment 4007756


Love the “bad boy” Jumbo


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> Love the “bad boy” Jumbo


Hahaha love it!  
This is going to stick


----------



## LVorDie

First day with my new 10c Red Jumbo![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Law

Vanana said:


> Trusty dark silver caviar jumbo today for work. Need space to carry stuff in case of snow arrival earlier than forecasted...
> View attachment 4007756



Wow wow wowsers [emoji76]


----------



## Bridgidu

First time taking her out[emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

Law said:


> Wow wow wowsers [emoji76]


Thank you for liking it


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Trusty dark silver caviar jumbo today for work. Need space to carry stuff in case of snow arrival earlier than forecasted...
> View attachment 4007756


Trooper to brave the storm. Bag twinsie


----------



## luvlux64

Went shopping with my Deauville today


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Admiring my Beloved Tweed reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002479


Tweed love ... the colors together with the hardware  ... and sunshine


----------



## greencurrytofu

Me and my extra mini are out to run errands [emoji846]


----------



## chloegal

Took my Lucky Charms 226 to work today- pictured on top of my coat.


----------



## Dextersmom

greencurrytofu said:


> Me and my extra mini are out to run errands [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015998


Adorable mini!!  I also love your username!


----------



## Kendie26

chloegal said:


> Took my Lucky Charms 226 to work today- pictured on top of my coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017058


WHOA!!! How magnificent is THIS baby!! I could stare all day at all those fabulous pretty charms! You are a very lucky lady!!


----------



## Kendie26

Used my “Babe” yesterday & took this pic on the way home.


----------



## Vanana

chloegal said:


> Took my Lucky Charms 226 to work today- pictured on top of my coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017058


Which charms are your favorites on this bag? (I know it would be difficult to choose just one!)
Mine: definitely the perfume bottle on this version (the very best I’ve seen and better than the bottle on mine for sure), the windmill (love that pink!), and of course the classic mademoiselle in striped shirt! Gorgeous!


----------



## chloegal

Vanana said:


> Which charms are your favorites on this bag? (I know it would be difficult to choose just one!)
> Mine: definitely the perfume bottle on this version (the very best I’ve seen and better than the bottle on mine for sure), the windmill (love that pink!), and of course the classic mademoiselle in striped shirt! Gorgeous!


The black cat made me think I had to have it. I love the glittery perfume bottle and the pink windmill. And the heart shaped lock with the pink bling. It's such a fun bag!


----------



## greencurrytofu

Vanana said:


> Which charms are your favorites on this bag? (I know it would be difficult to choose just one!)
> Mine: definitely the perfume bottle on this version (the very best I’ve seen and better than the bottle on mine for sure), the windmill (love that pink!), and of course the classic mademoiselle in striped shirt! Gorgeous!



I like the Arc de Triomphe, the black cat, and the person wearing a striped naval shirt!


----------



## MsModernShopper

Kendie26 said:


> Used my “Babe” yesterday & took this pic on the way home.


Wowza!!!


----------



## Keylocket

Sitting on the passenger seat today, decked in pink from head to toe! Brought my pink mini out for a wedding affair! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Chanel923

Keylocket said:


> View attachment 4019657
> 
> Sitting on the passenger seat today, decked in pink from head to toe! Brought my pink mini out for a wedding affair! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Gorgeous Pink


----------



## ashin121

Kendie26 said:


> Used my “Babe” yesterday & took this pic on the way home.[emoji813]


Beautiful!!!!! Love this combination -chevron, gold, beige.


----------



## Kendie26

MsModernShopper said:


> Wowza!!!





ashin121 said:


> Beautiful!!!!! Love this combination -chevron, gold, beige.


Kindest thanks to both of you! ( And me too on the beige/gold/chevron combo ashin )


----------



## Kendie26

Keylocket said:


> View attachment 4019657
> 
> Sitting on the passenger seat today, decked in pink from head to toe! Brought my pink mini out for a wedding affair! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Wow, that pink packs a happy punch....SO incredibly GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Vanana

Finally a sunny warm spring like day! This calls for butterflies and pink mini with antique gold hardware


----------



## Chanel923

Vanana said:


> Finally a sunny warm spring like day! This calls for butterflies and pink mini with antique gold hardware
> View attachment 4020230


So pretty Vanana! Love the butterfly ring and top/dress.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Vanana said:


> View attachment 4004912



Ohhhhhhh! I love this bag!


----------



## mssmelanie

Vanana said:


> Finally a sunny warm spring like day! This calls for butterflies and pink mini with antique gold hardware
> View attachment 4020230



Omg!  I have a similar bag and ring!  I love your Chevron. Is it a mini or extra mini like mine?


----------



## Vanana

Chanel923 said:


> So pretty Vanana! Love the butterfly ring and top/dress.


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

mssmelanie said:


> Omg!  I have a similar bag and ring!  I love your Chevron. Is it a mini or extra mini like mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020365


Haha it’s a mini


----------



## Bridgidu

Spring is finally here[emoji4]


----------



## A Yah Suh

Yellow mini caviar with light GHW!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Black rectangular mini with silver hdw and matching zipped wallet.
View attachment 4020646


----------



## Venessa84

Never got around to posting this when picking up my new car. I think they like each other.


----------



## Rayrina95




----------



## Kendie26

Bridgidu said:


> Spring is finally here[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020434



This color makes me smile super big! Lovely!’[emoji177][emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

Venessa84 said:


> Never got around to posting this when picking up my new car. I think they like each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020695



She looks so beautiful & happy congrats on your new wheels!! [emoji122][emoji322][emoji1303][emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Parked & admiring woc in lap[emoji4]


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Parked & admiring woc in lap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021662



She’s sooooo shiny @Kendie26 [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> She’s sooooo shiny @Kendie26 [emoji7]


Hey dear LawYes & in a way she’s kind of “in your face” w/ the brightness!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Parked & admiring woc in lap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021662


The color is so beautiful


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Parked & admiring woc in lap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021662


Gorgeous red beauty!!!!!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kendie26 said:


> Parked & admiring woc in lap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021662



Yes, admiration it deserves! This is just STUNNING!


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> Parked & admiring woc in lap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021662


This color makes me smile!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Parked & admiring woc in lap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021662


One of my favorite reds of all time!!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Parked & admiring woc in lap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021662


I love this red shade and its puffiness so much!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> The color is so beautiful





Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous red beauty!!!!!





StefaniJoy said:


> Yes, admiration it deserves! This is just STUNNING!





Venessa84 said:


> This color makes me smile!





Vanana said:


> One of my favorite reds of all time!!!!





Auvina15 said:


> I love this red shade and its puffiness so much!!!


Aw, you are all so cute, sweet & thoughtful...thanks kindly. She is a special WOC with the color & puffs


----------



## ashin121

mssmelanie said:


> Omg!  I have a similar bag and ring!  I love your Chevron. Is it a mini or extra mini like mine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020365


So pretty!!!!!!


----------



## ashin121

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 4020542
> 
> Yellow mini caviar with light GHW!


Your photos really make me want to get something yellow. This yellow is perfect


----------



## ashin121

Venessa84 said:


> Never got around to posting this when picking up my new car. I think they like each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020695


She looks so comfortable!!! [emoji7] congrats on your new car too!!


----------



## ashin121

Rayrina95 said:


> View attachment 4020960


Love the gst!  You've taken really good care of her,!


----------



## ashin121

Kendie26 said:


> Parked & admiring woc in lap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021662


Wow! So puffy!!!! She's a beauty!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Watching the snow melt with my cherished reissue 226 today [emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

Mini beige vanity case in the passenger seat with me


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Mini beige vanity case in the passenger seat with me
> View attachment 4022899


Can’t stop looking at & admiring this beauty of yours....i forgot you had her & that color


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> Watching the snow melt with my cherished reissue 226 today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022566


 Twins on this magnificent baby!! Could never tire of admiring her. THE perfect chanel & for me, she is a MUST HAVE!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Can’t stop looking at & admiring this beauty of yours....i forgot you had her & that color


Hahaha thanks! I forgot I had her until I put on the khaki pants and go what color should I use?   it gets out lots during summer trough


----------



## mssmelanie

ashin121 said:


> So pretty!!!!!!



Thank you!  I can’t wait until the weather is better so I can actually use it more!


----------



## tolliv

Pulled this beauty out this morning for a ride [emoji7]


----------



## ForeverSophistique

Kendie26 said:


> Used my “Babe” yesterday & took this pic on the way home.


This is TDF!

Which season was this?


----------



## sunandflowers

First week with my new Jumbo


----------



## Kendie26

ForeverSophistique said:


> This is TDF!
> 
> Which season was this?


Thank you....she’s from season 16A.


----------



## Kendie26

sunandflowers said:


> First week with my new Jumbo
> View attachment 4024489


Incredibly BEAUTIFULHappy Congrats to you!


----------



## presvy

Spot the photo bomber...hehe


----------



## GilaBag

First time coming out to play [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️




Make my heart stops


----------



## Vanana

GilaBag said:


> First time coming out to play [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4024743
> 
> 
> Make my heart stops


Hi twin!!  It’s been a while right? How can you resist taking this baby out?!?! It’s super easy to use you must have loved / enjoyed outing with it


----------



## sunandflowers

❤️ Candy run for the office. 
Not sure which is sweeter the jumbo or the treats!


----------



## nuf

Not really in the seat but my todays passenger - my new mini square from this spring collection. Love the caviar leather but the bag itself is slightly smaller than my other mini square.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Love this beauty! Reissue 2.55 in the 226 size.
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## handbags<3

I love this bag!


----------



## Kendie26

nuf said:


> Not really in the seat but my todays passenger - my new mini square from this spring collection. Love the caviar leather but the bag itself is slightly smaller than my other mini square.


I’m obsessed w/ your mini square!! SO FAB! I’m glad you mention it seems slightly smaller than your other mini square because that was the impression i got from seeing different squares from different seasons (& i was just curious about measurements). Yours is a real GEM


----------



## nuf

Kendie26 said:


> I’m obsessed w/ your mini square!! SO FAB! I’m glad you mention it seems slightly smaller than your other mini square because that was the impression i got from seeing different squares from different seasons (& i was just curious about measurements). Yours is a real GEM


Thank you so much Kendie. I have just created some more pictures for the reference. As you can see my dog is also strongly interested


----------



## Kendie26

nuf said:


> Thank you so much Kendie. I have just created some more pictures for the reference. As you can see my dog is also strongly interested


Oh WOW, huge THANKS for posting this pics....you can def see the slight size difference!! I ADORE & lust for both of yours!!But OMG how precious is your pooch to be laying there protecting them!!!! Good doggie deserves a treat for that


----------



## no5

nuf said:


> Thank you so much Kendie. I have just created some more pictures for the reference. As you can see my dog is also strongly interested


Can I ask is the navy one from 17B which is slightly bigger. I’ve been lusting after that from a reseller for some time. But then was in the boutique today and picked up a black caviar. I took it as they are like hens teeth. I’m just concerned that this seasons is smaller. Any thoughts given you have both? Thank u


----------



## Vanana

nuf said:


> Thank you so much Kendie. I have just created some more pictures for the reference. As you can see my dog is also strongly interested


They are gorgeous!!! And seriously the sizes are quite noticeably different between the 2!!

Now I am so curious if the navy is bigger than typical or if the black is smaller than typical?


----------



## Cocosiena

Love your mini squares! Beautiful! Can you fit an iPhone 8 Plus in a mini square? Thanks!


----------



## nuf

Kendie26 said:


> Oh WOW, huge THANKS for posting this pics....you can def see the slight size difference!! I ADORE & lust for both of yours!!But OMG how precious is your pooch to be laying there protecting them!!!! Good doggie deserves a treat for that


----------



## nuf

no5 said:


> Can I ask is the navy one from 17B which is slightly bigger. I’ve been lusting after that from a reseller for some time. But then was in the boutique today and picked up a black caviar. I took it as they are like hens teeth. I’m just concerned that this seasons is smaller. Any thoughts given you have both? Thank u


You are right! My navy is from 17B and the quality is also great. The caviar leather is soft but durable and it's so easy to fit a lot in there. The navy one is more casual to wear since the black one is slightly smaller and harder. 
But I love both. I believe that they have one template and it always depends on the type of leather they use for each season. I must admit I have no problem with the size difference.


----------



## nuf

Cocosiena said:


> Love your mini squares! Beautiful! Can you fit an iPhone 8 Plus in a mini square? Thanks!


I have already answered you in other thread - no, you can fit normal iPhone 8 but you will not be able to stuff your plus iPhone in there.


----------



## no5

nuf said:


> You are right! My navy is from 17B and the quality is also great. The caviar leather is soft but durable and it's so easy to fit a lot in there. The navy one is more casual to wear since the black one is slightly smaller and harder.
> But I love both. I believe that they have one template and it always depends on the type of leather they use for each season. I must admit I have no problem with the size difference.



Thanks nuf. I can only really afford to keep one and my thinking is that navy blue smaller pebbled, and as you say softer, caviar doesn’t come around that often. Whereas I can always get a black later down the line. My intention with the mini too was slightly more casual which you say it is. Do you have any preference over the two you have? [emoji4]


----------



## GilaBag

Vanana said:


> Hi twin!!  It’s been a while right? How can you resist taking this baby out?!?! It’s super easy to use you must have loved / enjoyed outing with it



IKR! I’ve been dying to take her out but I’ve been really busy. I’ll make sure I have more time especially for her when I’m out of this storm. Thank you


----------



## nuf

no5 said:


> Thanks nuf. I can only really afford to keep one and my thinking is that navy blue smaller pebbled, and as you say softer, caviar doesn’t come around that often. Whereas I can always get a black later down the line. My intention with the mini too was slightly more casual which you say it is. Do you have any preference over the two you have? [emoji4]


I definitely think that the navy one is more casual and more roomy. I also see the silver HW less dressy. So if I were you I would prefer the navy one. 
I actually probably prefer the black one. I can't say why, may be that's just because it's new or it's the warmer shade of HW. I was thinking that I would sell the navy one if I would only use the new black mini.


----------



## no5

nuf said:


> I definitely think that the navy one is more casual and more roomy. I also see the silver HW less dressy. So if I were you I would prefer the navy one.
> I actually probably prefer the black one. I can't say why, may be that's just because it's new or it's the warmer shade of HW. I was thinking that I would sell the navy one if I would only use the new black mini.


Thanks nuf that is really helpful. I’m a SHW girl so wouldn’t do gold. I’ve said I didn’t want another black bag and feel underwhelmed by the black caviar I got yesterday. Plus I really love the smaller grain of the navy along with the slightly bigger and more square shape. I can tell you love your black one. Thanks for helping me decide.


----------



## nuf

no5 said:


> Thanks nuf that is really helpful. I’m a SHW girl so wouldn’t do gold. I’ve said I didn’t want another black bag and feel underwhelmed by the black caviar I got yesterday. Plus I really love the smaller grain of the navy along with the slightly bigger and more square shape. I can tell you love your black one. Thanks for helping me decide.


Thank you for a great discussion, No5


----------



## no5

nuf said:


> Thank you for a great discussion, No5


----------



## no5

Thanks nuf that’s sweet


----------



## ashin121

I guess I like this color! It matches perfectly with my seats!


----------



## ashin121

Oops take two.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Weekend outing with my caramel flap


----------



## Vanana

225


----------



## mssmelanie

My first time to use this double zip WOC!  I’m hoping it’s functional for me.


----------



## Cocosiena

Elegantlytwist said:


> Weekend outing with my caramel flap



Love your gorgeous bag! Is it from this season?


----------



## Bridgidu

Going shopping with my BA


----------



## Yuki85

Just can’t stop looking at my HG


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Parked & admiring woc in lap[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021662


Woow! Beautiful color. I love it


----------



## nuf

mssmelanie said:


> View attachment 4035414
> 
> My first time to use this double zip WOC!  I’m hoping it’s functional for me.


I love your woc! Is it ok for your needs? I still don't know if I need it too


----------



## Vanana

Iridescent turquoise boys debut today  love special boys


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Cocosiena said:


> Love your gorgeous bag! Is it from this season?


It’s not! Mine is from a couple of years ago but really glad Chanel brought it back this season!!


----------



## Law

Sunday morning drive with 2.55, chauffeur driven by dh of course [emoji56]


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> Woow! Beautiful color. I love it


Thanks so very much! It does make me smile


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Sunday morning drive with 2.55, chauffeur driven by dh of course [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036140


Will forever LOVE & admire this baby....your shoes are super sweet & chic too!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Iridescent turquoise boys debut today  love special boys
> View attachment 4035814


 Yippee for the debut ....SO SO SO pretty & very much your special unique style!


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Will forever LOVE & admire this baby....your shoes are super sweet & chic too!



Thank you darling Kendie! Glad you don’t get bored of my posting the same bag every time  I just am so much in love with my reissue!


----------



## jiangjiang




----------



## Leo the Lion

This beauty today 
Have a great day!!!
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## malzahnart

My mini has her own special place on the car seat...she's a little spoiled...lol


----------



## luvlux64

Travelling with my Deauville


----------



## MsModernShopper

First day out with my 18C camera case


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

MsModernShopper said:


> First day out with my 18C camera case
> View attachment 4039225


Show stopper!  Eye candy


----------



## Rayrina95

ashin121 said:


> Love the gst!  You've taken really good care of her,!



Thank you. Yup love gst. Glad i bought it before it is discontinued [emoji4]


----------



## doreen999

MsModernShopper said:


> First day out with my 18C camera case
> View attachment 4039225



Love the white camera case !!!  May I ask where you purchased the white at the boutique or a Department Store.

Use it in good health it’s gorgeous !!!


----------



## sunandflowers

Debut ride for medium Business Affinity perfect size for essentials


----------



## Kendie26

MsModernShopper said:


> First day out with my 18C camera case
> View attachment 4039225



[emoji7]So pretty & fresh for spring/summer! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

sunandflowers said:


> Debut ride for medium Business Affinity perfect size for essentials
> View attachment 4042049



[emoji177][emoji95][emoji847]She’s  a major beauty & that’s my top favorite color for the BA!! Congrats & hope her maiden journey was a blast !


----------



## graciemae

Out with this beauty today


----------



## nashpoo

My first ml flap!


----------



## MsModernShopper

doreen999 said:


> Love the white camera case !!!  May I ask where you purchased the white at the boutique or a Department Store.
> 
> Use it in good health it’s gorgeous !!!


Thank you! I got it from a stand-alone boutique in NY.  The style code for the light beige caviar is A91731Y83312 if you’re interested.


----------



## Marmotte

First time out with my first black Chanel bag.
The black shiny ruthenium HW is stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Raspberry ML lambskin w/LGHW


----------



## Luv n bags

Vanana said:


> Raspberry ML lambskin w/LGHW
> View attachment 4043198



I LOVE this! Are they still available?


----------



## Vanana

tigertrixie said:


> I LOVE this! Are they still available?


Thanks!  me 2 love this fun shade but sorry it’s from 16c I think if I remember right? Maybe it will pop up once in a while


----------



## mssmelanie

Technically, I’m in the back seat. Headed to the beach with 2 dogs. DH driving with 1 dog harnessed to the passenger seat and me in the back with the other dog harnessed in. Can’t risk having them both in the back with leashes on so they won’t get tangled. Anyway, here’s my CHANEL and she’s living in my Patagonia slingback. Can I say I’m loving this clutch!  Have a glorious day, everyone!


----------



## Law

Out to lunch with the in laws and a Chanel of course [emoji6]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My favorite one I use often for running errands - Ruthenium HW 225 Reissue ; aka "a little sis" of our reissue   @Kendie26  since her 226 RHW encouraged me to finally add RHW version 225 into my reissues last year  


And bonus shot  I think of you~ my beautiful friend @Dextersmom  whenever see my Chanel cloth in my car ( only we knows what we're talking about haha)  LOVE,  


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hope all Chanel lovelies have a wonderful evening in west  & night in east


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> My favorite one I use often for running errands - Ruthenium HW 225 Reissue ; aka "a little sis" of our reissue   @Kendie26  since her 226 RHW encouraged me to finally add RHW version 225 into my reissues last year
> View attachment 4047198
> 
> And bonus shot  I think of you~ my beautiful friend @Dextersmom  whenever see my Chanel cloth in my car ( only we knows what we're talking about haha)  LOVE,
> View attachment 4047199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all Chanel lovelies have a wonderful evening in west  & night in east


I adore you, my friend!!! I really do.  Your Reissue looks beautiful and yes, we are crazy ladies, with our polishing cloths in our cars.  Just today I was polishing my caviar medium CF at a red light.  Somehow, I find it very soothing.


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> My favorite one I use often for running errands - Ruthenium HW 225 Reissue ; aka "a little sis" of our reissue   @Kendie26  since her 226 RHW encouraged me to finally add RHW version 225 into my reissues last year
> View attachment 4047198
> 
> And bonus shot  I think of you~ my beautiful friend @Dextersmom  whenever see my Chanel cloth in my car ( only we knows what we're talking about haha)  LOVE,
> View attachment 4047199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all Chanel lovelies have a wonderful evening in west  & night in east





Dextersmom said:


> I adore you, my friend!!! I really do.  Your Reissue looks beautiful and yes, we are crazy ladies, with our polishing cloths in our cars.  Just today I was polishing my caviar medium CF at a red light.  Somehow, I find it very soothing.


You guys are just too funny and adorable!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> You guys are just too funny and adorable!!


They are & WE (you & me dear) need to get on the @shopgirl4cc and @Dextersmom ”buffing cloth in car BANDWAGON!”....like stat/immediately!! If DM says it’s soothing, I believe her! 
Your 225 /little sis reissue is the true “bomb diggity” of reissues & I’m SO happy you got her @shopgirl4cc ...to me, she is the absolute PERFECT bag


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> I adore you, my friend!!! I really do.  Your Reissue looks beautiful and yes, we are crazy ladies, with our polishing cloths in our cars.  Just today I was polishing my caviar medium CF at a red light.  Somehow, I find it very soothing.


  Awww thank you~  my sweet best friend and yes, I am with you on "soothing"  I love you so much


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> They are & WE (you & me dear) need to get on the @shopgirl4cc and @Dextersmom ”buffing cloth in car BANDWAGON!”....like stat/immediately!! If DM says it’s soothing, I believe her!
> Your 225 /little sis reissue is the true “bomb diggity” of reissues & I’m SO happy you got her @shopgirl4cc ...to me, she is the absolute PERFECT bag


Lol lol "bomb diggity"   you always make me laugh so hard  thank you for giving me laugh and the most funnest compliment always!! 
Yes right, believe @Dextersmom our most beautiful Chanel  She is right and perfectly described  "soothing" Yes only we crazy Chanel lovers understand this how we need this clothe in our car too hahaha  Agree ladies?


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Lol lol "bomb diggity"   you always make me laugh so hard  thank you for giving me laugh and the most funnest compliment always!!
> Yes right, believe @Dextersmom our most beautiful Chanel  She is right and perfectly described  "soothing" Yes only we crazy Chanel lovers understand this how we need this clothe in our car too hahaha  Agree ladies?


As I’m dying laughing  I’m going to keep a cloth in my car....i just need to remember to grab 1 out of a box since I keep all boxes in separate area of house. Hopefully my next chanel pic post will have cloth w/ it as “proof” that I keep my vow to you & soothing DM queen!!


----------



## Purrsey

He likes to sit alone. 
[emoji51]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> As I’m dying laughing  I’m going to keep a cloth in my car....i just need to remember to grab 1 out of a box since I keep all boxes in separate area of house. Hopefully my next chanel pic post will have cloth w/ it as “proof” that I keep my vow to you & soothing DM queen!!


 Yay my darling friend, I can't wait for the shot next time with the cloth, in your beautiful new love cccc car Coco!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4048662
> 
> He likes to sit alone.
> [emoji51]


What a gorgeous shade of boy @Purrsey


----------



## Lady Lee

MsModernShopper said:


> First day out with my 18C camera case
> View attachment 4039225


Congrats! Beautiful color.  Can you wear it crossbody? TIA


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yay my darling friend, I can't wait for the shot next time with the cloth, in your beautiful new love cccc car Coco!


  Hello dearest Queenie.....that’s SO cute you remember i named car Coco! So yesterday I pulled out a chanel buffing cloth from 1 of my boxes to stay in my car like you & DM @Dextersmom & as I was reading through the booklet that the cloth came in, I wanted to make sure to point out (if you didn’t know or think of this) that Chanel recommends using the same cloth on only the bag that it came with, so to not get any leather color transfer to another bag (hope this makes sense). I would think that it would be fine using the same cloth on all black bags but maybe consider putting a 2nd cloth in your car for your REDs. What do you think? Or am I & chanel being too paranoid!?!


----------



## Kendie26

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4048662
> 
> He likes to sit alone.
> [emoji51]


Truly phenomenal....what a special Boy


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Hello dearest Queenie.....that’s SO cute you remember i named car Coco! So yesterday I pulled out a chanel buffing cloth from 1 of my boxes to stay in my car like you & DM @Dextersmom & as I was reading through the booklet that the cloth came in, I wanted to make sure to point out (if you didn’t know or think of this) that Chanel recommends using the same cloth on only the bag that it came with, so to not get any leather color transfer to another bag (hope this makes sense). I would think that it would be fine using the same cloth on all black bags but maybe consider putting a 2nd cloth in your car for your REDs. What do you think? Or am I & chanel being too paranoid!?!


Yay!!  you're now "CC cloth member" lol   No, not paranoid my darling friend Thank you soo much for giving us advice  Okay...you probably know me well by now, so... "confession time" I actually kept 2 cloths in the compartment in my cars since before. I always like to be safe and have this habit to have two same things in stock. I mean, most of housing things in the house...My hubby don't understand that though  but maybe ladies could get it?  You know you don't like things ran out and have to go to rush to get it that's not on time,  you don't wanna deal it, right?...right?? Anyway...One cloth is still new as it is and kept in it for backup. I will remember your advice next time for my Reds / green / white Chanels


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yay!!  you're now "CC cloth member" lol   No, not paranoid my darling friend Thank you soo much for giving us advice  Okay...you probably know me well by now, so... "confession time" I actually kept 2 cloths in the compartment in my cars since before. I always like to be safe and have this habit to have two same things in stock. I mean, most of housing things in the house...My hubby don't understand that though  but maybe ladies could get it?  You know you don't like things ran out and have to go to rush to get it that's not on time,  you don't wanna deal it, right?...right?? Anyway...One cloth is still new as it is and kept in it for backup. I will remember your advice next time for my Reds / green / white Chanels


Proud Cloth Member reporting in for duty!!  
Your “confession” is adorable & no, it does not surprise me because you are uber intelligent & take the most  precious care with your babies (chanels & other) I just thought I’d mention it because i probably wouldn’t have given it much thought & used the same cloth on all different color chanels but now I won’t do that. I’m not “upgrading” myself yet to more than 1 cloth in my car....I’m taking baby steps before I “graduate” to your level my Love!!! :winkiss”


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Edit & Delated, Sorry


----------



## shopgirl4cc

This oldie GST came with me for running errands, and sit on new beige seat of a loaner car while my car is serviced for maintenance. 
I haven't used this 5 years old GST for a while.... Surprised me again how much this bag actually can hold stuff... 


Thanks for letting me share  Have a wonderful Friday & weekend Chanel lovers ~


----------



## sunandflowers

Jungle Stroll along for the ride!


----------



## sunandflowers

Running errands with Ms Jumbo the other day


----------



## Bridgidu

Shopping with red today [emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Proud Cloth Member reporting in for duty!!
> Your “confession” is adorable & no, it does not surprise me because you are uber intelligent & take the most  precious care with your babies (chanels & other) I just thought I’d mention it because i probably wouldn’t have given it much thought & used the same cloth on all different color chanels but now I won’t do that. I’m not “upgrading” myself yet to more than 1 cloth in my car....I’m taking baby steps before I “graduate” to your level my Love!!! :winkiss”


Oh my I’m feeling like a negligent owner who trash my bags now... ;p


----------



## Vanana

Bridgidu said:


> Shopping with red today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051147


Da-damnnnn!!!


----------



## lolalein

Bridgidu said:


> Shopping with red today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051147



[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Bridgidu said:


> Shopping with red today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051147


I.die.now. 
INSANELY INCREDIBLE & most stunning red EVER


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Oh my I’m feeling like a negligent owner who trash my bags now... ;p


 too funny! You are extremely FAR from negligent my dear....au contraire!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Bridgidu said:


> Shopping with red today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051147



holy. crap. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

Bridgidu said:


> Shopping with red today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051147





Vanana said:


> Da-damnnnn!!!





StefaniJoy said:


> holy. crap. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


@Bridgidu this bag might get you reported to tpf.  The kind of uncontrollable inappropriate language that it causes.,. Tsk tsk


----------



## Bridgidu

Vanana said:


> Da-damnnnn!!!





lolalein said:


> [emoji173]️





Kendie26 said:


> I.die.now.
> INSANELY INCREDIBLE & most stunning red EVER





StefaniJoy said:


> holy. crap. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Vanana said:


> @Bridgidu this bag might get you reported to tpf.  The kind of uncontrollable inappropriate language that it causes.,. Tsk tsk



Thank you all! It has been a while since I took this one out. Just couldn’t find the right time to wear this somehow... You are so funny Vanana[emoji23] To make matters worse, here she is with me in the mall[emoji57]


----------



## ashin121

sunandflowers said:


> Running errands with Ms Jumbo the other day
> View attachment 4050213


Beautiful!!!!! She's one of my favorites and reliable errand buddies too

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashin121

shopgirl4cc said:


> This oldie GST came with me for running errands, and sit on new beige seat of a loaner car while my car is serviced for maintenance. [emoji2]
> I haven't used this 5 years old GST for a while.... Surprised me again how much this bag actually can hold stuff...
> View attachment 4050025
> 
> Thanks for letting me share  Have a wonderful Friday & weekend Chanel lovers ~


Wow! You've kept her in really good condition! No sagging. Do you keep it stuffed and in the box standing upright? I love taking her out once in a while too I probably get the most compliments on the gst out of all my cc

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ms_sivalley

Weekend mode!


----------



## Breadnbrie

New grey mini accompanying me today on my new car’s maiden voyage! April was a surprisingly big month!


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday, my


----------



## XCCX

nuf said:


> Not really in the seat but my todays passenger - my new mini square from this spring collection. Love the caviar leather but the bag itself is slightly smaller than my other mini square.



Everyone’s raving about this season’s caviar , I’m glad I was able to score a mini.. will reveal as soon as it arrives!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Bridgidu said:


> Shopping with red today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051147


Turn heads seeing your drop dead gorgeous red!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Vanana said:


> Raspberry ML lambskin w/LGHW
> View attachment 4043198


Such a pretty color   Remind me raspberry frozen yogurt, so yummy both your bag and frozen yogurt


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4048662
> 
> He likes to sit alone.
> [emoji51]


Loving all these red color variations posted here. Perfect boy!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Caviar beige mini 18S in natural light


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini 18S in natural light
> View attachment 4052522



Oh how i love your pics of this beige my friend @Jkfashionstyle  you always take such great pics of your minis.


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Such a pretty color   Remind me raspberry frozen yogurt, so yummy both your bag and frozen yogurt


Thank you  now I have craving for yogurt too


----------



## mimisora63

My WOC!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Happy Sunday, my
> View attachment 4052016


This glorious color sends me into orbit....i want!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini 18S in natural light
> View attachment 4052522


Girl, if we ever meet (group ladies room photo) make sure you hold on to this one super tight because I will be trying to steal it from you & same goes for dearest @fally


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Actually a dark navy bag... amazing what some rays of sunlight can achieve!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, if we ever meet (group ladies room photo) make sure you hold on to this one super tight because I will be trying to steal it from you & same goes for dearest @fally


 oh my darling @Kendie26 , I would give you it in an instant provided that I can borrow your beautiful Gucci and Balenciaga bags of course.


----------



## anatomyofafad

First trip out was a success! [emoji92]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> oh my darling @Kendie26 , I would give you it in an instant provided that I can borrow your beautiful Gucci and Balenciaga bags of course.


 you are such an amazingly sweet, super kind woman  It’s a deal!


----------



## Chanel923

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini 18S in natural light
> View attachment 4052522


It’s a very gorgeous beige and you have capture its true color here.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> Oh how i love your pics of this beige my friend @Jkfashionstyle  you always take such great pics of your minis.


Awhh thank you sweetly @fally How are you liking this beige mini so far?


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, if we ever meet (group ladies room photo) make sure you hold on to this one super tight because I will be trying to steal it from you & same goes for dearest @fally





Kendie26 said:


> Girl, if we ever meet (group ladies room photo) make sure you hold on to this one super tight because I will be trying to steal it from you & same goes for dearest @fally


Same goes to the "Van" darling, you know how much I love that beauty  let's pencil in the group ladies rm pic


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

anatomyofafad said:


> View attachment 4053161
> 
> 
> First trip out was a success! [emoji92]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Bag twins, great minds think alike, I had the bag out today too


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Awhh thank you sweetly @fally How are you liking this beige mini so far?


Anytime my lovely friend  @Jkfashionstyle , I haven't worn her much hun, the weather has been horrible but the color is beyond fantastic and I am so happy to have added it to my collection.


----------



## mssmelanie

anatomyofafad said:


> View attachment 4053161
> 
> 
> First trip out was a success! [emoji92]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yay!  I love this!  Glad her debut was a success!


----------



## mimisora63

anatomyofafad said:


> View attachment 4053161
> 
> 
> First trip out was a success! [emoji92]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum[/QUOTE
> Did you recently buy this lovely baby from Chanel? I’ve been wanting this bag in this material.


----------



## anatomyofafad

@mimisora63 I did! I picked her up a little over a week ago. + Do it, this is the most functional bag ever. Thread ft. me gushing about it (+ more pics) here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/first-chanel-bag-the-mini-camera-case.985832/


----------



## Vanana

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Caviar beige mini 18S in natural light
> View attachment 4052522


That’s got to be one of the best beiges in a longtime!


----------



## Vanana

.


----------



## avril1

Puffy Chanel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bridgidu said:


> Shopping with red today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051147





Bridgidu said:


> Thank you all! It has been a while since I took this one out. Just couldn’t find the right time to wear this somehow... You are so funny Vanana[emoji23] To make matters worse, here she is with me in the mall[emoji57]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4051479


What a beautiful Red Jumbo!  @Bridgidu I remember that beautiful season's!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ashin121 said:


> Wow! You've kept her in really good condition! No sagging. Do you keep it stuffed and in the box standing upright? I love taking her out once in a while too I probably get the most compliments on the gst out of all my cc
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you! @ashin121  Hi lovely twines on GST  So sorry for my delayed reply, I just back quick to PF now ( and have to go to my kid event again... )   Yes I feel my GST caviar is pretty stiff, I keep it stuffed and standing upright in the closet ( not in the box ) 
I agree, GST is eye catcher and i get compliments from gentlemen sometimes...  Hope you have a nice spring day


----------



## luvlux64

Did a little itsy bitsy shopping today  .


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Took my new Boy out for a spin and then to work today!


----------



## Bridgidu

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Turn heads seeing your drop dead gorgeous red!



Thank you! Love your mini, such an amazing beige[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



shopgirl4cc said:


> What a beautiful Red Jumbo!  @Bridgidu I remember that beautiful season's!!



Thanks! Love your red chevron mini[emoji173]️ I have it in the jumbo as well, wish I have gotten it in medium or mini


----------



## leighann79

My chocolate bar reissue


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MommyDaze

Purple Leo keeping me company today.


----------



## Bisoux78

My Single Flap Jumbo came with me today to go shopping


----------



## Lilleput

Our first outing together... just got this about a week ago. Yet, we’re inseparable now.


----------



## doreen999

Spring Time in NY = Let’s bring out the Pinks [emoji254]


----------



## Tykhe

New navy caviar medium! So shiny.


----------



## Chanel923

Tykhe said:


> New navy caviar medium! So shiny.


This blue is very gorgeous


----------



## Vanana

MommyDaze said:


> View attachment 4059605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Leo keeping me company today.


How majestic does he look?!?!?! I’ve been waiting for a twin to my red Leo!! Yours is still in excellent shape and that color!!!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

On a rare sunny day in Vancouver today, my vintage flap was working on her tan!


----------



## Kendie26

ChanelCanuck said:


> On a rare sunny day in Vancouver today, my vintage flap was working on her tan!
> 
> View attachment 4060977


Ha that is too funny (working on her tan) Your vintage flap is a real BABE!! And i absolutely LOVE your city....SO gorgeous & fun.


----------



## tolliv

A few days ago...


----------



## Kendie26

Cruising around w/ miss 226. Special thoughts of 2 chanel diva’s @Dextersmom and @shopgirl4cc ...as you can see, my buffing cloth is along for the ride & got some “action” in the car, thanks to the 2 of you lovelies & your inspiration!


----------



## tolliv

I’m hauling this Le Boy 2-way Tote around today.


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Mother’s Day to all moms out there ! With my seasonal mini


----------



## Nadiazhang

My Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## Vanana

Blue caviar as my companion for this rainy day, accompanied by Chanel heart ring with turquoise crystals to match the mother’s day bracelet from my son


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Blue caviar as my companion for this rainy day, accompanied by Chanel heart ring with turquoise crystals to match the mother’s day bracelet from my son
> View attachment 4067722


Beautiful bracelet to treasure forever.


----------



## Tt117

Out with the 227


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

here you go.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Reissue 226 and Chanel sunnies today ♥


----------



## Kendie26

Leo the Lion said:


> Reissue 226 and Chanel sunnies today ♥


My favorite bag ever...we are twinsies


----------



## Leo the Lion

Kendie26 said:


> My favorite bag ever...we are twinsies


Mine too 
♥


----------



## tolliv

Leo the Lion said:


> Reissue 226 and Chanel sunnies today [emoji813]



This bag is next on my list


----------



## msPing

My caviar red woc went out for the first time! [emoji173]️


----------



## SilkCat

My matte caviar old medium boy w/ brushed ghw. Trying to get more wear out of it...as hard as I'm trying to not set the chains down too quickly and make a loud bang everywhere I go.


----------



## mssmelanie

SilkCat said:


> My matte caviar old medium boy w/ brushed ghw. Trying to get more wear out of it...as hard as I'm trying to not set the chains down too quickly and make a loud bang everywhere I go.
> 
> View attachment 4072869



Classic beauty!


----------



## Marmotte

My 17P Dark Pink flap


----------



## Bisoux78

En route to Bloomies


----------



## Wumzy

My black caviar jumbo flap.....


----------



## loubprincess

Wumzy said:


> My black caviar jumbo flap.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074870



So pretty. This is my next purchase


----------



## foreverbagslove

Not in the passenger seat but the driver seat [emoji8]


----------



## sarahcee

Coming back from lunch with hubby. [emoji173]️ Can anyone help me identify which leather or collection this is from?


----------



## deltalady

My Maxi today


----------



## Vanana

17B dark red mini  ... and brooch


----------



## luvlux64

Let me take all the pics now while I have this in my possession  ... (my sis preloved mini)  Have a great weekend guys!


----------



## rx4dsoul

M/L Classic Flap [emoji4]


----------



## mssmelanie

luvlux64 said:


> Let me take all the pics now while I have this in my possession  ... (my sis preloved mini)  Have a great weekend guys!
> View attachment 4080389



Love this and how you wrapped the chains in your hand!  This little white mini reminds me of the first CHANEL I ever liked!


----------



## ms_sivalley

My trusted m/l flap ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4082529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trusted m/l flap ❤️


OMG what a TDF beautiful pic....i absolutely LOVE everything. Your butterfly VCA bracelet is exquisite...I’d so love to have one!


----------



## luvlux64

mssmelanie said:


> Love this and how you wrapped the chains in your hand!  This little white mini reminds me of the first CHANEL I ever liked!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

ms_sivalley said:


> View attachment 4082529
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trusted m/l flap ❤️


What a pretty bracelet too


----------



## Vanana

Iridescent rose gold caviar mini today


----------



## Dextersmom

Today with my Gabrielle clutch with chain (with LV Epi NF).


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## mssmelanie

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gabrielle clutch with chain (with LV Epi NF).



Love how you placed the chains on this one!


----------



## cheahsansan

Both MINI


----------



## Dextersmom

mssmelanie said:


> Love how you placed the chains on this one!


Thank you.


----------



## mssmelanie

cheahsansan said:


> Both MINI



Ooh!  Love this!  I have a Mini Paceman and an Extra Mini CHANEL


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my camera bag, 1 series black lamb


----------



## Vanana

16s bright blue caviar


----------



## Vanana

15C raspberry red lamb w/LGHW today 
Chanel Reds are difficult to photo. This is one of the best photos of it’s true to life color:


----------



## foreverbagslove

I fell in love with this wallet all over again. The zipper is sooo smooth and a perfect size for any bag [emoji8]
That mademoiselle coco charm is just lovely


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> 15C raspberry red lamb w/LGHW today
> Chanel Reds are difficult to photo. This is one of the best photos of it’s true to life color:
> View attachment 4093194


My goodness, what a feast for the eyes.....I  this bag.


----------



## StefaniJoy

foreverbagslove said:


> I fell in love with this wallet all over again. The zipper is sooo smooth and a perfect size for any bag [emoji8]
> That mademoiselle coco charm is just lovely
> View attachment 4093256



That wallet is so CHIC for summer! LOVE [emoji173]️


----------



## karman

My patent metallic red Camellia WOC today


----------



## tetsubean

Took my girl out for a ride!


----------



## rx4dsoul

karman said:


> My patent metallic red Camellia WOC today
> View attachment 4095072


Gorgeous!


----------



## rx4dsoul

Dextersmom said:


> Today with my Gabrielle clutch with chain (with LV Epi NF). [emoji813]


Oh my goodness...this is the C thread I know..but you have THE Neverfull of my dreams! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rx4dsoul

Vanana said:


> Iridescent rose gold caviar mini today
> View attachment 4083187


Too pretty for words!!![emoji254][emoji890][emoji253]


----------



## Luccibag

My pink caviar jumbo


----------



## luvlux64

Sorry, it’s not a Chanel bag, but a hand cream in my passenger seat


----------



## Luv n bags

Luccibag said:


> View attachment 4097150
> 
> My pink caviar jumbo



Wow, so beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

rx4dsoul said:


> Oh my goodness...this is the C thread I know..but you have THE Neverfull of my dreams! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you rx.


----------



## Purrsey

I have much work bags so I leave this coco handle for weekend which I think looks great pairing with denim


----------



## luvlux64

En Route to the airport  ... have a great Sunday guys


----------



## diva lee

Out and about with my mini [emoji7].


----------



## mssmelanie

My CHANEL Extra Mini peace / victory emoji. It was my first Brand new Chanel purchase and opened the gateway. It definitely reflects my personality. It’s whimsical [emoji12]and blingy [emoji184] I just wish it could hold more.


----------



## StefaniJoy

My MINI in my MINI....in the driver seat [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## reichan

Auvina15 said:


> This just took my breath away!!!!


----------



## presvy

Mini caviar with rainbow[emoji304]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Luv n bags

presvy said:


> View attachment 4121552
> 
> Mini caviar with rainbow[emoji304]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Where is the rainbow? That ring! Where did you get it? [emoji173]️


----------



## presvy

tigertrixie said:


> Where is the rainbow? That ring! Where did you get it? [emoji173]️






Haha...rainbow supposed to be my ring,in rainbow col,real beauty[emoji4]....gotten the ring early this year



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tweeety

Both of my love [emoji813]️


----------



## More bags

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4102492
> 
> I have much work bags so I leave this coco handle for weekend which I think looks great pairing with denim


Your Coco Handle is a beautiful blue - I love the contrast with your lizard handle, too!


----------



## More bags

MommyDaze said:


> View attachment 4059605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Leo keeping me company today.


This bag is a beautiful piece of art! Gorgeous!


----------



## luvlux64

Wearing my Chanel Espadrilles out for the first time! Test driving my sis small Boy 
Side story: My sis is in Italy right now & she’s hoping to get a medium Boy. She wants to sell this to me, so I said I’ll try it for a few occasions to see if it fits my lifestyle 
Have a great Sunday


----------



## Bags_4_life

luvlux64 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Espadrilles out for the first time! Test driving my sis small Boy
> Side story: My sis is in Italy right now & she’s hoping to get a medium Boy. She wants to sell this to me, so I said I’ll try it for a few occasions to see if it fits my lifestyle
> Have a great Sunday
> View attachment 4125413


How’s it going so far? Think you’ll take it off her hands?


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Espadrilles out for the first time! Test driving my sis small Boy
> Side story: My sis is in Italy right now & she’s hoping to get a medium Boy. She wants to sell this to me, so I said I’ll try it for a few occasions to see if it fits my lifestyle
> Have a great Sunday
> View attachment 4125413


That’s one puffy looking boy!


----------



## Vanana

Bright blue lamb square mini for quick casual outing


----------



## luvlux64

Bags_4_life said:


> How’s it going so far? Think you’ll take it off her hands?


  Love it, especially the payment plan  ... but I feel like it’s a little too small for me  ... still undecided but it’s really tempting. I also love the color combo 



Vanana said:


> That’s one puffy looking boy!


Isn’t it? I compared it to my classic lamb ...
Le Boy at bottom of photo. Classic flap lamb on top pic...


----------



## Orchidlady

Black caviar medium boy bag


----------



## Orchidlady

luvlux64 said:


> Wearing my Chanel Espadrilles out for the first time! Test driving my sis small Boy
> Side story: My sis is in Italy right now & she’s hoping to get a medium Boy. She wants to sell this to me, so I said I’ll try it for a few occasions to see if it fits my lifestyle
> Have a great Sunday
> View attachment 4125413


It’s lovely on you!


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Love it, especially the payment plan  ... but I feel like it’s a little too small for me  ... still undecided but it’s really tempting. I also love the color combo
> 
> 
> Isn’t it? I compared it to my classic lamb ...
> Le Boy at bottom of photo. Classic flap lamb on top pic...
> View attachment 4125658


I know! Typically I don’t see boy bags being this puffy- so given that and the fact that this is a sought after ruthenium Blanc boy I say go for it!!


----------



## Jaaanice

My vintage briefcase going to a meeting w me today [emoji4]


----------



## sharonwang

Reissue sitting pretty in the backseat by itself. Lol.


----------



## luvlux64

Have a great weekend


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Have a great weekend
> View attachment 4154506


 is this your new one girlfriend?!   Jaw dropper! Awesome pic & many happy Congrats


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> is this your new one girlfriend?!   Jaw dropper! Awesome pic & many happy Congrats


I wish! This is still my sister’s   ... thanks  @Kendie26


----------



## Luv n bags

This is my new zip wallet with an RM with oil slick hardware.  I LOVE the rainbow and oil slick hardware on both these items!


----------



## Luv n bags

And in the shade:


----------



## clarabellaZ

Great pics!!


----------



## clarabellaZ

Here’s my Boy bag. I don’t carry it as often as I should.  But I really enjoy taking him out in autumn and winter.  We are definitely not there yet, but there are no rules [emoji8]


----------



## msPing

My new favourite grab and go bag = clutch with chain

It’s perfect for those quick errands when I really just need cards, keys and my phone!


----------



## boomer1234

Baby boy riding shot gun!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Just a Crazy Fairly-Comfortable Asian and her bag (and her color-coordinated book) today!


----------



## Iamminda

ChanelCanuck said:


> Just a Crazy Fairly-Comfortable Asian and her bag (and her color-coordinated book) today!
> 
> View attachment 4161498



So cute and funny (I cant wait to see the movie even though I haven’t read the book, lol).  Beautiful mademoiselle bowler.


----------



## Luv n bags

clarabellaZ said:


> Great pics!!



Thank you!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Out n about with my favorite Red Jumbo Lambskin [emoji126].


----------



## DutchGirl007

My new Deer Skin Birgundy tote!  The interior is also deer skin/fabric pockets.  So luxurious and soft!


----------



## Natty14

DutchGirl007 said:


> My new Deer Skin Birgundy tote!  The interior is also deer skin/fabric pockets.  So luxurious and soft!
> 
> View attachment 4164024



I’ve been wondering how this looks in person! So fab! Do you find it light to carry?


----------



## DutchGirl007

Natty14 said:


> I’ve been wondering how this looks in person! So fab! Do you find it light to carry?



It’s dreamy, not particularly lightweight, a bit heavy when loaded up.  Glad I got this color and not black, it’s GORGEOUS leather and will last a lifetime!


----------



## kc_mae

Miss white jumbo has been out with me the last few days.


----------



## eckw

Not impressed with my new turquoise vanity [emoji23]


----------



## Natty14

DutchGirl007 said:


> It’s dreamy, not particularly lightweight, a bit heavy when loaded up.  Glad I got this color and not black, it’s GORGEOUS leather and will last a lifetime!



Yes this color is divine! Congrats and enjoy[emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

eckw said:


> Not impressed with my new turquoise vanity [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4166439


So cute, both your bag and fur baby. Probably doesn't want to share the seat.


----------



## rowy65

I’m still on the fence with the navy mini but the quilts are so puffy so I’m a bit torn!
The second pic is of me sneaking my aged calf chevron mini home.  Mission accomplished!


----------



## Kim Htay

Saturday out with my black mini❤️


----------



## Luv n bags

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4166905
> View attachment 4166906
> 
> I’m still on the fence with the navy mini but the quilts are so puffy so I’m a bit torn!
> The second pic is of me sneaking my aged calf chevron mini home.  Mission accomplished!



Keep! Keep!


----------



## rowy65

Miso Fine said:


> Keep! Keep!


I like the way you think butttt
I also just  got a Celine Nano luggage so that’s why I’m kind of on the fence.  Plus I’ve been reaching more for the aged calf chevron


----------



## Luv n bags

rowy65 said:


> I like the way you think butttt
> I also just  got a Celine Nano luggage so that’s why I’m kind of on the fence.  Plus I’ve been reaching more for the aged calf chevron



Oh, then return the less used one.  And save your $$$$ for something you reach for more often!


----------



## rowy65

Miso Fine said:


> Oh, then return the less used one.  And save your $$$$ for something you reach for more often!


Definitely good advice!


----------



## luvlux64

Happy Sunday Funday loves


----------



## PrincessMe

first time using my new bag, love it so much


----------



## CorleoneQueen




----------



## PrincessMe

using this beauty today


----------



## lilmissmeca

All quilted everything!


----------



## Christofle

PrincessMe said:


> using this beauty today



What a gorgeous colour


----------



## Bee-licious

Vanana said:


> 15C raspberry red lamb w/LGHW today
> Chanel Reds are difficult to photo. This is one of the best photos of it’s true to life color:
> View attachment 4093194


Definitely agree with this comment, reds are so hard to photograph and yours is a beauty!


----------



## luvlux64

My CWC


----------



## Mosman

Vanana said:


> 15C raspberry red lamb w/LGHW today
> Chanel Reds are difficult to photo. This is one of the best photos of it’s true to life color:
> View attachment 4093194


This colour similar to 18b pink, raspberry shade !!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

eckw said:


> Not impressed with my new turquoise vanity [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4166439



I can’t decide which is cuter, but they make a stunning couple!!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Hanging out with my “new to me” Chain Around Maxi.


----------



## charmcitymom




----------



## WinSailor

Out running errands and then date with my bestie! Happy Sunday Funday!


----------



## myluvofbags

Cheery yellow!


----------



## Iamminda

I adore this one.  Have a great week everyone .


----------



## CorleoneQueen




----------



## CorleoneQueen




----------



## CorleoneQueen




----------



## PurpleRabbit

Running errands  and grabbing lunch.


----------



## myluvofbags

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4182139


What a cutie! And love the color.


----------



## myluvofbags

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4182142


Amazing!


----------



## luvlux64

myluvofbags said:


> Cheery yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181299


My Blue’s Big Sis


----------



## luvlux64

All Black today! My boots’ first day out


----------



## Kapusiini

No road is long with good company 

(Classic flap m/l in Lambskin and Bottega Roma size medium.)


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> I adore this one.  Have a great week everyone .


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


>


Thanks DM


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Omg ❣️❣️❣️
Amazing color!! The prettiest chevron I’ve ever seen!!
What size is she? 226?  I. Must. Have. 



PrincessMe said:


> using this beauty today


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Mini? I just realized the hardware is classic flap, not Reissue.


----------



## DutchGirl007

Nice errand run today


----------



## ashin121

My HG. Finally got to take her out! It's been almost a year since I've used her.  Lunch with gf while DH watches our toddler.


----------



## mssmelanie

happy Saturday!  On my wan to get a mani with My Chanel double zip


----------



## Nanciii

This baby has been sitting on my closet for soooo long, it’s time to take her out for a joy ride~


----------



## Purrsey

Raspberry first day out. (Don’t worry the sticky fellow will be ripped off later  )


----------



## Dextersmom

DutchGirl007 said:


> Nice errand run today
> View attachment 4192294


Looks fabulous.


----------



## Luv n bags

DutchGirl007 said:


> Nice errand run today
> View attachment 4192294



This is a beauty!


----------



## Venessa84

ashin121 said:


> My HG. Finally got to take her out! It's been almost a year since I've used her.  Lunch with gf while DH watches our toddler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193552


this blue though...


----------



## Purrsey

My fav red now (though Chanel calls her pink)

The clear sticker is at a point of no return. I had removed the blue sticker on the turn lock but waiting for the next moment to rip this clear one off


----------



## Purrsey

Oops sorry wrong action thread...


----------



## ashin121

Venessa84 said:


> this blue though...[emoji813]


Right?! It was love at first sight when they brought it out at rue Cambon   Thank you  [emoji813]️


----------



## Miss T.

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4197042
> 
> My fav red now (though Chanel calls her pink)
> 
> The clear sticker is at a point of no return. I had removed the blue sticker on the turn lock but waiting for the next moment to rip this clear one off


Love this red! Which shade is it/when is it from?


----------



## Purrsey

Miss T. said:


> Love this red! Which shade is it/when is it from?



Hihi. It’s the pink from 18B. 

On another context, I always imagine how this pretty shade will wear on the lips!

Anyone owns a lippy that’s close to this color?


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Reissue Metallic Gold at day.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Blue Medium Classic Flap for the night.


----------



## CoralCat67

Loving this backpack! [emoji173]️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I've missed forum for months! You all Chanels look fabulous here!! 
Errand with GST the other day - this is perfect structured tote for carrying some medical document. Haven't used this GST for a while but this one always amazes me how well structured tote this is ( almost 5 years old since bought new from boutique... ) 
I was thinking of you @Dextersmom & @Kendie26 when used Chanel cloth in my car as usual... ( I guess...only we knows what we're talking about.... ) Thanks for letting me share & Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovelies all ~


----------



## Iamminda

shopgirl4cc said:


> I've missed forum for months! You all Chanels look fabulous here!!
> Errand with GST the other day - this is perfect structured tote for carrying some medical document. Haven't used this GST for a while but this one always amazes me how well structured tote this is ( almost 5 years old since bought new from boutique... )
> I was thinking of you @Dextersmom & @Kendie26 when used Chanel cloth in my car as usual... ( I guess...only we knows what we're talking about.... ) Thanks for letting me share & Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovelies all ~
> 
> View attachment 4207343



It’s good to see you back — you and your lovely mod shots (especially the bathroom mods ) have been missed.  Hey, is that a teakwood S’well bottle you have?  I just recently discovered S’well bottles (thanks to TPF and our newly created S’well thread, lol).  Have a good weekend.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Iamminda said:


> It’s good to see you back — you and your lovely mod shots (especially the bathroom mods ) have been missed.  Hey, is that a teakwood S’well bottle you have?  I just recently discovered S’well bottles (thanks to TPF and our newly created S’well thread, lol).  Have a good weekend.


Hi!! I've missed you!!! @Iamminda How have you been? Hope all is well with you! Yes!! You have great eyes!  It is S'well bottle I've been using everyday! My kid are bringing hers to school everyday, actually my DH and all of family members are using them. Wow! I did not know there's thread of S'well??!  Where?? So fun PF!!


----------



## Iamminda

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi!! I've missed you!!! @Iamminda How have you been? Hope all is well with you! Yes!! You have great eyes!  It is S'well bottle I've been using everyday! My kid are bringing hers to school everyday, actually my DH and all of family members are using them. Wow! I did not know there's thread of S'well??!  Where?? So fun PF!!



Good to hear your family loves S’well bottles.  Also great to hear you had a lovely summer vacation overseas (I was in Tokyo for a (very hot) week, lol).

Here is the s’well thread
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/swell-hoardersshare-pics-and-any-deals.992512/


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Iamminda said:


> Good to hear your family loves S’well bottles.  Also great to hear you had a lovely summer vacation overseas (I was in Tokyo for a (very hot) week, lol).
> 
> Here is the s’well thread
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/swell-hoardersshare-pics-and-any-deals.992512/


Thanks so much for the link!! WOW so great we can share our another obsession over the bottle there too! lol 
Wow you were in Tokyo too???  Oh yes I know what you mean...!! It's been recorded the highest heat ever in history in this past summer everywhere in Japan, and I WAS in there too!!!  Oh well it wasn't fun, we had to change many event plans, Really really really hottest summer ever...... I actually brought my S'well to Japan and also to my family members as gift, they were really happy and using them everyday there!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4205624
> 
> 
> Blue Medium Classic Flap for the night.


  WHAT a gorgeous beauty!!! Is this that famous 13S blue force?? 
Edit: Sorry for the typo! I meant "Blue Fonce" that's famous loyal blue in Chanel released!!


----------



## ashin121

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4205624
> 
> 
> Blue Medium Classic Flap for the night.


Bag twins  13s dark blue? I just took mine out for the first time in a year! (#1401 post on this thread).  First time seeing someone else with the same bag on this thread in a while  it's my HG!


----------



## ashin121

shopgirl4cc said:


> I've missed forum for months! You all Chanels look fabulous here!!
> Errand with GST the other day - this is perfect structured tote for carrying some medical document. Haven't used this GST for a while but this one always amazes me how well structured tote this is ( almost 5 years old since bought new from boutique... )
> I was thinking of you @Dextersmom & @Kendie26 when used Chanel cloth in my car as usual... ( I guess...only we knows what we're talking about.... ) Thanks for letting me share & Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovelies all ~
> 
> View attachment 4207343


This makes me want to take my GST out. Yours is so well structured still! Beautiful. I barely carried mine and got it new from NM but yours is definitely more structured. I have the same swell bottle too  love it!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ashin121 said:


> This makes me want to take my GST out. Yours is so well structured still! Beautiful. I barely carried mine and got it new from NM but yours is definitely more structured. I have the same swell bottle too  love it!


Thank you @ashin121 Yay twines on same S'well bottle ( wood ) & GST I think mine has less puffiness and harder caviar that's why is structured, while my PST is puffier and softer.  This Chanel tote is only one in my Chanels collection that goes well with S'well


----------



## StefaniJoy

This is my first and most babied Chanel bag. My M/L Black with GHW. Love her to bits [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## CorleoneQueen

shopgirl4cc said:


> WHAT a gorgeous beauty!!! Is this that famous 13S blue force??
> Edit: Sorry for the typo! I meant "Blue Fonce" that's famous loyal blue in Chanel released!!



Hi, n thank u shopgirl4cc  . Am sorry for late reply, somehow didn’t get notifs here. Yes, this is the 13S blue medium. Am still waiting for a jumbo or maxi comes in a shade of blue like this never tires to look ask n insists SAs in every store to put me on their call list if this blue ever comes around again, what a pushy-me hahaha .


----------



## CorleoneQueen

ashin121 said:


> Bag twins  13s dark blue? I just took mine out for the first time in a year! (#1401 post on this thread).  First time seeing someone else with the same bag on this thread in a while  it's my HG!



Hi, ashin121. Oh I love your blueee, we’re the blue bag twins here . Mine too sitting quietly in the closet for a long while because it’s a bit impractical to carry a delicate bag with glaring color in a moms mode with 3 toddlers around. Even when they’re bigger the boys still more than happy to get their hands on the bag, so much a challenge to the delicate lambskin, also to our poor heartbeat  ...


----------



## BBee

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4205623
> 
> 
> Reissue Metallic Gold at day.



So pretty!!! Can I know what size this is? I saw this in the store in 225 size. I really love the color but I prefer bigger bag. Do you know if it comes in 226?


----------



## CorleoneQueen

BBee said:


> So pretty!!! Can I know what size this is? I saw this in the store in 225 size. I really love the color but I prefer bigger bag. Do you know if it comes in 226?



Thank u dear BBee . This size is 225 small reissue. While SAs in Singapore stores said this only comes in one size the small, last month SA Jakarta show me a 226 medium same like this in the store. He told me the 226 beauty stayed a bit longer there because customers more interested in smaller size which is not available there.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Running around with my CC Box Clutch with Chain.


----------



## luvmydiego

Taking out my dark brown classic from this Fall


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Sunday .  Me and my metallic camera bag in the passenger seat.


----------



## abs678

ashin121 said:


> My HG. Finally got to take her out! It's been almost a year since I've used her.  Lunch with gf while DH watches our toddler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193552


unique blue, what season? Congrats on your HG find.


----------



## ashin121

abs678 said:


> unique blue, what season? Congrats on your HG find.


Hi!! It's from 13S . Thanks! Back then, it was completely sold out in the US and I was hoping I'd be able to find it during my Europe trip. Luckily, they had one left at rue Cambon


----------



## jkim1993

my boy


----------



## Kendie26

luvmydiego said:


> Taking out my dark brown classic from this Fall
> View attachment 4222362


WOW WOW WOW, what a special bagBrown is my favorite color & this looks heavenly


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## yazj42

My fourth child.


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Call it a nite with Medium Blue Gold and Pandora bangle personalized charms.


----------



## Kendie26

Bumping this threadbecause I only took about a hundred pics yesterday of my favorite, most cherished chanel 
Beige Chevron 226 reissue (2016) & pearly charcoal card case as her companion.


----------



## MAGJES

Kendie26 said:


> Bumping this threadbecause I only took about a hundred pics yesterday of my favorite, most cherished chanel
> Beige Chevron 226 reissue (2016) & pearly charcoal card case as her companion.


LOVE!! that reissue. Gorgeousness riding shotgun!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Bumping this threadbecause I only took about a hundred pics yesterday of my favorite, most cherished chanel
> Beige Chevron 226 reissue (2016) & pearly charcoal card case as her companion.


Beautiful color set!!!  Oh my dear Reissue's  That distressed leather on beige color and puffy chevron look just sooooo delicious  makes me wanna touch it and feels squishy so bad! call me a weido! lol


----------



## shopgirl4cc

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4228295
> 
> 
> Call it a nite with Medium Blue Gold and Pandora bangle personalized charms.


Just sooooo beautiful! You have such a gorgeours shade of the famous 13S loyal blue!!  I'm happy to see your beauty again and never get tired of looking at it each times @CorleoneQueen It's such a precious jewel


----------



## tolliv

Today. Just picked up this 225 (Small Reissue) along with 2 other bags and a J12 at Chanel Rodeo Drive.


----------



## Kendie26

tolliv said:


> Today. Just picked up this 225 (Small Reissue) along with 2 other bags and a J12 at Chanel Rodeo Drive.


THE perfect bagHappiest Congrats dear tolliv!


----------



## Kendie26

MAGJES said:


> LOVE!! that reissue. Gorgeousness riding shotgun!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful color set!!!  Oh my dear Reissue's  That distressed leather on beige color and puffy chevron look just sooooo delicious  makes me wanna touch it and feels squishy so bad! call me a weido! lol


Double Thanks to both of you sweeties!! You can touch her anytime dearest shopgirl


----------



## tolliv

Kendie26 said:


> THE perfect bagHappiest Congrats dear tolliv!



Yes, it is the perfect bag. I have finally found bag peace. [emoji3590]


----------



## luvlux64

My holy grail & brooch (on the sailor cap) 
Have a great week   !


----------



## CorleoneQueen

shopgirl4cc said:


> Just sooooo beautiful! You have such a gorgeours shade of the famous 13S loyal blue!!  I'm happy to see your beauty again and never get tired of looking at it each times @CorleoneQueen It's such a precious jewel



U r the loveliest ever, Dear shopgirl4cc ^_^


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tolliv said:


> Today. Just picked up this 225 (Small Reissue) along with 2 other bags and a J12 at Chanel Rodeo Drive.


Congrats on edgy 225! @tolliv    on J12 as well! black J12 ( 33mm )  is one of my favorite watches as well


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> My holy grail & brooch (on the sailor cap)
> Have a great week   !
> View attachment 4243069


Gorgeous shot! I love every pieces of black & gold in this pic @luvlux64   Lamb GHW M/L was my first and a forever Chanel too  I sometimes wear my love with clic & clac as well & the way made mine with a lots of scratches though   life is short & enjoy them


----------



## tolliv

shopgirl4cc said:


> Congrats on edgy 225! @tolliv    on J12 as well! black J12 ( 33mm )  is one of my favorite watches as well



I went back and purchased the white one as well. They are stunning!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tolliv said:


> I went back and purchased the white one as well. They are stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245148


Yay Cool girl!! Love your style with so black reissue! Again, congrats on your white J12 too!! It look great on you! What size is yours? I tried on white one at boutique hundreds times since years ago but somehow not great looking on me. You rock with your white one so well! 
I love my black ceramic to death  ( mine is 33mm ) I love especially diamond maker sparkles on black face & it goes well with my daily style, been wearing for 3 years now but still look brand new. What great things about ceramic on J12 is being so touch and never get scratches up like my other watches does.


----------



## tolliv

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yay Cool girl!! Love your style with so black reissue! Again, congrats on your white J12 too!! It look great on you! What size is yours? I tried on white one at boutique hundreds times since years ago but somehow not great looking on me. You rock with your white one so well!
> I love my black ceramic to death  ( mine is 33mm ) I love especially diamond maker sparkles on black face & it goes well with my daily style, been wearing for 3 years now but still look brand new. What great things about ceramic on J12 is being so touch and never get scratches up like my other watches does.



My J12s are both 33mm. The white is so stunning! The black has the diamond markers and the white has the diamond and numbers (12, 3, 6, 9). I’m glad they are both different. I didn’t think I would like the white until I tried it on. It’s a clean, crisp white. Thank goodness I didn’t buy a Rolex! I am totally in love with these pieces.


----------



## tolliv

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yay Cool girl!! Love your style with so black reissue! Again, congrats on your white J12 too!! It look great on you! What size is yours? I tried on white one at boutique hundreds times since years ago but somehow not great looking on me. You rock with your white one so well!
> I love my black ceramic to death  ( mine is 33mm ) I love especially diamond maker sparkles on black face & it goes well with my daily style, been wearing for 3 years now but still look brand new. What great things about ceramic on J12 is being so touch and never get scratches up like my other watches does.



Here is the black J12


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tolliv said:


> My J12s are both 33mm. The white is so stunning! The black has the diamond markers and the white has the diamond and numbers (12, 3, 6, 9). I’m glad they are both different. I didn’t think I would like the white until I tried it on. It’s a clean, crisp white. Thank goodness I didn’t buy a Rolex! I am totally in love with these pieces.


Yes you wear beautifully both!! AHAHA  I'm dying you crack me up...!!   (sorry for being a Rolexs lover I am... ) But I know what you mean & I'm happy you're happy!  



tolliv said:


> Here is the black J12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245680


Gorgeous!!


----------



## tolliv

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes you wear beautifully both!! AHAHA  I'm dying you crack me up...!!   (sorry for being a Rolexs lover I am... ) But I know what you mean & I'm happy you're happy!
> Gorgeous!!


Ha!!! I was very close to getting the gold Rolex. Very close. I am sure in a few years I will be kicking myself when the prices start to increase.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tolliv said:


> Ha!!! I was very close to getting the gold Rolex. Very close. I am sure in a few years I will be kicking myself when the prices start to increase.


Rolex wouldn't increase crazily like Chanel  so no worries, you made right decision. You have enough time if changed your mind for Rolex anytime later, they'll never go out of classic style  Now relax and enjoy your gorgeous 2 new J12


----------



## tolliv

shopgirl4cc said:


> Rolex wouldn't increase crazily like Chanel  so no worries, you made right decision. You have enough time if changed your mind for Rolex anytime later, they'll never go out of classic style  Now relax and enjoy your gorgeous 2 new J12



Good to know. Yes, the black Chanel increased by $700 the next day!


----------



## dooneybaby

luvlux64 said:


> My holy grail & brooch (on the sailor cap)
> Have a great week   !
> View attachment 4243069


All this loveliness is making me drool!


----------



## dooneybaby

Being that I'll be at work for the next several hours, the chair next to my desk is the closest I'll be to a passenger's seat for a while.
My much loved grey GST.


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

CorleoneQueen said:


> View attachment 4205624
> 
> 
> Blue Medium Classic Flap for the night.


Beautiful color!


----------



## CorleoneQueen

Lvoebagzcc said:


> Beautiful color!



Thanks dear Lvoebagzcc ^_^


----------



## foreverbagslove

Not in the passenger seat ... but close enough [emoji28]


----------



## irishque




----------



## Iamminda

foreverbagslove said:


> Not in the passenger seat ... but close enough [emoji28]


Beautiful Flap and Fun Ride


----------



## Tykhe

New lucky charms bag!!


----------



## GilaBag

This was my 1st ever Chanel bag. Lambskin, very soft. Still looking good. About 5 years old.


----------



## luvlux64

My Deauville on a Christmas Road Trip


----------



## Bridgidu

Shopping time! Hope everyone had a great Xmas[emoji4]


----------



## love2learn

I really love this beauty!!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> I really love this beauty!!


Yay girlie!!! So glad to see this pretty lady, like you! That color is FABULOUS


----------



## Kendie26

Bridgidu said:


> Shopping time! Hope everyone had a great Xmas[emoji4]


This color is too pretty for words...LOVE it


----------



## Bridgidu

Kendie26 said:


> This color is too pretty for words...LOVE it



Thank you sweetest Kendie


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Yay girlie!!! So glad to see this pretty lady, like you! That color is FABULOUS



Thank you my sweet friend!!  I really love using this beauty[emoji7].  It’s kinda been my go to handbag lately[emoji8].


----------



## gettinpurseonal

This lambskin jumbo likes to ride in her mama’s passenger seat.


----------



## andforpoise

gettinpurseonal said:


> This lambskin jumbo likes to ride in her mama’s passenger seat.
> View attachment 4318491


Omg this color with the GHW is stunning! And I'm not usually a GHW kind of girl!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Thank you, andforpoise!!


andforpoise said:


> Omg this color with the GHW is stunning! And I'm not usually a GHW kind of girl!


----------



## Zpursee

Tykhe said:


> New lucky charms bag!!


Love, Love this reissue!!! The charms are so incredible, I've seen many different combinations before, but I've never seen a New York version.  With the big apple, Broadway sign, and the cherry cupcake..  So cute!


----------



## Tykhe

Zpursee said:


> Love, Love this reissue!!! The charms are so incredible, I've seen many different combinations before, but I've never seen a New York version.  With the big apple, Broadway sign, and the cherry cupcake..  So cute!


Thanks


----------



## Mandu79

gettinpurseonal said:


> This lambskin jumbo likes to ride in her mama’s passenger seat.
> View attachment 4318491



Is this a sage green colour? It’s lovely [emoji7]


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Mandu79 said:


> Is this a sage green colour? It’s lovely [emoji7]


Thank you!  It is more of a turquoise or teal. The Chanel tag just says “green.”


----------



## luvlux64

My Deauville!


----------



## Bridgidu

Going shopping while it’s sunny and warm!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Today with my Trendy CC. I adore her so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Christofle

StefaniJoy said:


> Today with my Trendy CC. I adore her so much [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351159



That leather 

Your bag is one heck of a stunner!


----------



## StefaniJoy

Today with my reissue 226 [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Bridgidu

Going out with my so black


----------



## Kaoli

❤️


----------



## luvlux64

With my holygrail


----------



## themeanreds

Happy Saturday!


----------



## sanch118

Throwing in my lovely small boy [emoji5]


----------



## samochi

Brought my GST to work today


----------



## Bags_4_life

New to me Patent Chocolate Bar Reissue


----------



## StefaniJoy

First Chanel bag I ever purchased in 2013.  She’s very special to me. [emoji254]


----------



## ChanelCanuck

When my SA texted that their new stock had included exactly one 19S iridescent SLG I had been asking about a week ago, and she put it on hold for me, you best believe I cancelled my meetings and sped to the store!


----------



## pinkypink00

love the small boy


----------



## monkey88

Travel with my blue WOC


----------



## monkey88

monkey88 said:


> Travel with my blue WOC


----------



## komodeno

My partner in crime today


----------



## Mom2austin

This week out with my beauty


----------



## clarabellaZ

Riding with my reissue


----------



## LavenderIce

On the way to the wine country:


----------



## bigbagbling

riding with my jumbo beige claire, basking  in natural lighting. pardon my baby’s shoes, got no time to remove them, they’re gold though!


----------



## Ceeje89

My new baby riding comfortably in my other new baby


----------



## saltgirl01

This week’s bag. Still love my boy! Pardon my HK box (mom car forever[emoji14]).


----------



## ipekkeles




----------



## Bridgidu

Spring time[emoji272][emoji258][emoji274]


----------



## lavenderluxe

My Gabrielle sitting pretty


----------



## BreathAir

StefaniJoy said:


> Today with my reissue 226 [emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352059


Simply gorgeous!! love love love your 226!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bridgidu said:


> Spring time[emoji272][emoji258][emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422822


Beautiful color!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Bridgidu said:


> Spring time[emoji272][emoji258][emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422822





lavenderluxe said:


> View attachment 4422938
> 
> My Gabrielle sitting pretty



Love your bags, but I also love your white car seats! When my kids are fully grown and moved out, I’ll go for it, lol


----------



## Sparklett22

Perfect work bag!


----------



## vanluna

First outing with my dark navy WOC


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Side kick for today is the soft vanity case from the 18K collection. Love this little bag. Compact but surprisingly roomy. A great travel crossbody companion as well.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Bridgidu said:


> Spring time[emoji272][emoji258][emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422822


What a fun color!  May I ask what season this is from?


----------



## CoralCat67

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Side kick for today is the soft vanity case from the 18K collection. Love this little bag. Compact but surprisingly roomy. A great travel crossbody companion as well.


I love the size of this bag! Really cute!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Th


CoralCat67 said:


> I love the size of this bag! Really cute!!



Thank you! I’ve used this bag so much since getting her.


----------



## CoralCat67

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Th
> 
> 
> Thank you! I’ve used this bag so much since getting her.



Do they often make a soft vanity case? Only seen one like it once before..


----------



## sweetpea_2009

CoralCat67 said:


> Do they often make a soft vanity case? Only seen one like it once before..



I’m not sure. I have only seen this particular one.


----------



## Sparklett22

Sitting pretty with me today.


----------



## nuf

Switched to my jumbo today. Lucky Monday to everyone


----------



## 18eve

what a fabulous bag!!! May I ask which season this tote's from?


----------



## nuf

18eve said:


> what a fabulous bag!!! May I ask which season this tote's from?


If you mean my bag, it's single flap jumbo. About 10 years ago I believe. The best bag ever as classic double flap is to heavy and this single flap is so comfy and roomy.


----------



## 18eve

nuf said:


> If you mean my bag, it's single flap jumbo. About 10 years ago I believe. The best bag ever as classic double flap is to heavy and this single flap is so comfy and roomy.


that's so nice and I love your bag. I was actually referring to Mom2austin's tote bag. For some reason, I cannot quote her post.


----------



## themeanreds

Starting the weekend early


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## missconvy

themeanreds said:


> Starting the weekend early
> View attachment 4561580


 wow your WOC looks gorgeous. Is it lambskin?


----------



## clonline

Running errands with my HG bag


----------



## runner1234

nuf said:


> Switched to my jumbo today. Lucky Monday to everyone


beautiful!


----------



## runner1234

Sparklett22 said:


> View attachment 4499294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect work bag!


Stunning!!


----------



## runner1234

Bridgidu said:


> Going out with my so black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358824


Stunning!!


----------



## themeanreds

themeanreds said:


> Starting the weekend early
> View attachment 4561580


Hi, thank you! Yes, it is. From 2014


----------



## Summersplash

Bringing her out to work today! 
Chanel easy carry flap from 19k collection.
Love the big quilts!


----------



## Sparklett22

Baby’s second day out...


----------



## mrsirrgang

Earlier today enjoying the peace & quiet while running errands (princess at school & daddy busy at the office)


----------



## anthonyglam

diva lee said:


> View attachment 3512967
> 
> 
> My jumbo yesterday!


Nothing like a Classic


----------



## anthonyglam

Chanel923 said:


> With this pic, I think I need a grey in my collection.


Hmmm what bag in gray are you thinking?? Lots of gray in Cruise ‘20


----------



## anthonyglam

Miss CC said:


> Retail therapy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523159


Such a beauty so far my fave!


----------



## Luv n bags

Sparklett22 said:


> Baby’s second day out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592882



Is the shoulder chain two-toned? Looks fab!


----------



## Sparklett22

Miso Fine said:


> Is the shoulder chain two-toned? Looks fab!


It’s three mix metals...shiny silver, silver, and ruthenium gold. I love It!


----------



## ladybug333

First time taking out my iridescent!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

ladybug333 said:


> First time taking out my iridescent!
> View attachment 4597504



Beautiful!!


----------



## Tangeria

Summersplash said:


> Bringing her out to work today!
> Chanel easy carry flap from 19k collection.
> Love the big quilts!
> View attachment 4567750



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bridgidu

Feeling bright today


----------



## Sparklett22

Bag spill! I absolutely love this bag. It’s my all time favorite bag.


----------



## Elaria




----------



## LemonDrop

Sparklett22 said:


> Bag spill! I absolutely love this bag. It’s my all time favorite bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610079



the black case that spilled out. Is that the classic pouch for I Phone that’s currently available?


----------



## Sparklett22

LemonDrop said:


> the black case that spilled out. Is that the classic pouch for I Phone that’s currently available?


It is!


----------



## Tiffany April

Sparklett22 said:


> Bag spill! I absolutely love this bag. It’s my all time favorite bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610079


This beautiful bag is on my wishlist!


----------



## deb68nc

Well since there’s no official place to go i figure let’s show our bags in the passenger seat. The only place your bags should be right now...stay safe everyone


----------



## Venessa84

This was from a couple of weeks ago and I never posted it here


----------



## lishukha

Waiting at the dry clean with my boy today. [emoji173]️


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Went for a bike ride with my belt bag, lol.


----------



## arliegirl

Summersplash said:


> Bringing her out to work today!
> Chanel easy carry flap from 19k collection.
> Love the big quilts!
> View attachment 4567750


I have the exact bag in Navy! It's beautiful!


----------



## Venessa84

I’m still finding the need to switch bags even if it’s for the quickest trip out 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Trendy CC enjoyed her trip to the pharmacy


----------



## sunandflowers

My new work companion


----------



## ElishaHK

My 19K beauty


----------



## Samantha S

Jumbo


----------



## Samantha S

My trusted reissue 227


----------



## Venessa84

My navy companion


----------



## cllb

Venessa84 said:


> My navy companion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772755


Can’t wait to get our and about with my navy too


----------



## Winiebean

Our first time out in a long time


----------



## Newbie2016

Winiebean said:


> Our first time out in a long time
> 
> View attachment 4784358


What color is this? It looks great!  ...and is it silver hw?


----------



## Winiebean

Newbie2016 said:


> What color is this? It looks great!  ...and is it silver hw?


Thank you   it’s grey and silver hdw


----------



## heytheredelilah

It has been a while since I used this one! My black mini reissue with aged gold hardware:


----------



## XCCX

She’s already out!


----------



## heytheredelilah

Out with this beauty today


----------



## Minicrazy

Kendie26 said:


> Grey ML CF on way to dinner last night She was pretty hungry


She’s gorgeous!


----------



## shoppermomof4

Rainbow time


----------



## Saaski

shoppermomof4 said:


> Rainbow time
> 
> View attachment 4817472


That's one of the most beautiful colorways I've seen!


----------



## XCCX

Love her


----------



## shoppermomof4

Rainbow time

View attachment 4817740


----------



## elenachoe

Newbie2016 said:


> What color is this? It looks great!  ...and is it silver hw?


omg this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## elenachoe

Summersplash said:


> Bringing her out to work today!
> Chanel easy carry flap from 19k collection.
> Love the big quilts!
> View attachment 4567750


wow the quilting looks similar style with chanel19 bag but this look more classic! so pretty! that handle is perfect because its not the stiff one


----------



## elenachoe

lavenderluxe said:


> View attachment 4422938
> 
> My Gabrielle sitting pretty



how do you like this one_ i heard that the opening is not so easy , that hurt your hands? and chain heavy ? what do you think! it is beautiful though! looks like a very practical everyday bag


----------



## elenachoe

Bridgidu said:


> Shopping time! Hope everyone had a great Xmas[emoji4]


wow ! is this Rec, mini? caviar? looks so pretty too bad they dont make in caviar T_T


----------



## Zixi1000

My afternoon companion, so pretty


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Venessa84 said:


> This was from a couple of weeks ago and I never posted it here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703426



Everything about this bag is perfect! Love the chevron and so black combo!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## Chanel923

Zixi1000 said:


> View attachment 4825164
> 
> 
> My afternoon companion, so pretty


Is this the beige/ blush beauty from 20A?  Love her!  I need to bring mine out too.


----------



## Zixi1000

Chanel923 said:


> Is this the beige/ blush beauty from 20A?  Love her!  I need to bring mine out too.


This is the 20A, very pretty with summer outfit!


----------



## MontanaLo

I look at your photos and I want to cry( A week ago I lost my favorite Chanel bag... I probably left it at the Mall.. I was then in the Dior store and chose a new lipstick, then I decided to take a photo of the new lipstick, edit it in imglarger.com and post it on Instagram. And most likely at this moment, I left my bag in the store. However, when I called the store I was told that I didn't leave my bag there... It's been a week and I still want to cry.. In addition, there were many of my documents...


----------



## mrsMP

Weekend vibes


----------



## Chanel923

My pop of color for today ...  19B Red.


----------



## Zixi1000

I just got her today and couldn’t resist...


----------



## XCCX

Chanel923 said:


> My pop of color for today ...  19B Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885102


O M G !


----------



## Zixi1000

Feeling nostalgic today and went on a ride with my first mini


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Zixi1000 said:


> Feeling nostalgic today and went on a ride with my first mini
> 
> View attachment 4887808


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Zixi1000

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Gorgeous color!!!



Thank you!

It’s from a spring/summer collection but is surprisingly suitable for fall


----------



## XCCX




----------



## CATEYES

Zixi1000 said:


> Feeling nostalgic today and went on a ride with my first mini
> 
> View attachment 4887808


Ummmm amazing color! Can’t believe I missed this bag very special in rectangular mini size!


----------



## hlzpenguin

mrsMP said:


> Weekend vibes
> 
> View attachment 4881437


I like the color of your mini!


----------



## daisy.b55

First car ride for this SLG!


----------



## Venessa84

Broke this CH out of hiding


----------



## mrsMP

hlzpenguin said:


> I like the color of your mini!


Thanks!!


----------



## x_shirley

Dropped my boyfriend off and this is now my only passenger


----------



## sunandflowers

Having a hard time using any of my other bags...


----------



## ipekkeles

Venessa84 said:


> Broke this CH out of hiding
> 
> View attachment 4966679



hi! i’m considering buying this bag from the resale market. if you have modeling photos would you mind sharing them? i’m hesitant about the size.


----------



## Zixi1000

One of my first Chanel’s and still one of my favorite!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Headed to see my sweet mom today with this casual bucket bag.


----------



## sunandflowers

Rosie’s first day out! Thanks to a sunshine day! ❤️ 21s light pink caviar


----------



## peach36

White on white


----------



## Lvoebagzcc

Wow! I’d started this thread a few years ago and I haven’t visit this site for a very long time. So surprised to see so many beautiful bags here. TY for posting.


----------



## Cali2HI

I was in the passenger seat today running errands with my family and Half moon WOC.


----------

